# Un tradimento "strano" o normale?



## Tiki (3 Luglio 2014)

Buongiorno a tutti,
mi sono iscritto in questo forum per raccontare la mia storia perché, nello sfogliare innumerevoli siti sul tradimento, non ho trovato nulla di comparabile a quanto accaduto a me, o forse non l’ho notato io per la scarsa lucidità che ancora mi domina. Io 54 anni, mia moglie 51, tre figli 24-22-15, sposati da 26 dopo 4 di fidanzamento. Premetto brevemente le mie colpe per chiarire meglio la situazione; negli ultimi 4/5 anni mi sono progressivamente allontanato da mia moglie, scarso interesse, ultimo anno completamente asessuato, cura antidepressiva da 5 anni, vino tutti i giorni quanto basta non per finire sotto il tavolo, ma per non pensare ai miei guai, qualche frase orribile per ferirla durante discussioni serali, quasi sempre un po’ alticcio. Non proprio il prototipo del perfetto marito. Stop. Non deve diventare una seduta psicanalitica su di me, quindi inizio. Nello stesso periodo mia moglie inizia ad uscire, sempre più spesso, con i vecchi compagni del liceo, diceva. Negli ultimi 2 anni sempre con maggior frequenza, unitamente ad un uso sempre più maniacale del telefono, protetto meglio di Fort Knox. Io sospettavo ma non dicevo nulla, intontito dal vino e covando vagamente la speranza che se avesse commesso un passo falso me ne sarei potuto liberare. Quasi due mesi fa commette un errore. Racconta, neanche a me ma alla figlia maggiore, di aver progettato un week-end con le sue amiche, confessandole poi, non ricordo costretta da cosa, che invece lo aveva passato con i suoi compagni, costretta a dire una balla per non fare arrabbiare me. Di fronte alla balla conclamata dentro di me scatta qualcosa. Vado sul computer che lei usa in ufficio, (lavoriamo insieme) cerco e trovo un backup del suo telefono e lo apro. Era vecchio, si fermava ad agosto 2013, ma c’era tutto in bella mostra e quel che leggo mi fa cadere il mondo addosso. Fino a quella data aveva avuto due relazioni, una con una vecchia fiamma giovanile, conosciuta prima di me ed in seguito un’altra con un ex marito di una sua amica, entrambi compagni di scuola. Con il primo una cosa di sesso puro, ricordando i bei tempi passati. Con il secondo invece si vede proprio il desiderio di conquista della femmina pre-menopausa, lo ha preso per sfinimento, tacchinandolo per mesi. Questo era il quanto ad agosto 2013; ma qual’è la situazione oggi, maggio 2014? Decido di non dirle nulla delle mie scoperte e nottetempo eseguo un’altro backup del suo telefono, al diavolo la privacy. Apertolo, mi rendo conto che il disastro è totale; da qualche mese frequenta infatti un’altro uomo, questa volta conosciuto da poco, di cui si è innamorata. A parte la scabrosità delle loro pratiche sessuali ahimè così dettagliatamente descritte, leggevo proprio quanta partecipazione, affetto, dolcezza, sogno, diciamo pure Amore c’è nella loro relazione clandestina, fatta delle classiche cenette intime e degli incontri in alberghi. Il tutto mentre io, complice la crisi, lavoravo, domeniche incluse. Dopo aver letto per ore tutto ciò, mi dicevo che avevo trovato il massimo delle prove per potermi liberare di lei. Ed invece che mi accade? Decido in un’istante di recuperare me stesso quindi via il vino, dieta (i primi giorni non mi devo neanche sforzare, tanto non mangio nulla), cura della mia persona. Ovviamente dopo l’edificante lettura la affronto e le dico che so tutto, anche i dettagli più minuscoli e dopo un breve ma dovuto sfogo, le chiedo cosa intenda fare. Mi dice che la relazione attuale è finita, le chiedo quando, mi risponde “oggi”! Arrabbiato, stordito, umiliato, con l’autostima sotto i tacchi resto interdetto. Per farla breve, dopo 6, dico sei giorni dalle mie rivelazioni, leggo ancora di sfuggita un suo messaggio all’amante in cui lei dice “voglio farti sapere che mi manchi da morire”. Nei giorni seguenti mi racconta che la storia è davvero finita, che la mia scoperta ha di fatto frantumato il sogno in cui viveva per riportarla alla realtà, che per lei è fatta di me, dei figli e del lavoro. Ha visto in me un cambiamento positivo pressoché istantaneo, mi dice che per la vecchiaia non si vede a fianco di nessun altro al di fuori di me. Abbiamo parlato molto in questi giorni, mi spiace non avere amici con i quali condividere questo “lutto” ma non desidero coinvolgere persone che conosciamo entrambi con una storia che non si dimentica, così ho solo lei per parlare, la qual cosa che mi allevia un po’ la sofferenza. Abbiamo deciso di provare a ricostruire, non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, quando le parlo di questa faccenda avverto che le creo un disturbo, anche se poi dialoga obtorto collo. Ma quando non lo fa a me tornano in massa i cattivi pensieri, la sfiducia totale, la rabbia, l’orgoglio ferito e non so più che pesci pigliare. Scrivo qui per vedere se c’è qualcuno che possa interpretare la mia situazione meglio di me, scoprire se altri hanno avuto un’esperienza simile e come l’hanno risolta, insomma trovare anche solo un piccolo faro che diradi un po’ la nebbia che mi circonda.
Grazie per la pazienza e spero anche per gli aiuti che riceverò.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*

Ma è un racconto vero?tu sei vero?qui son volate saette di carne a iosa e vuoi provare a recuperare...cosa?chi?Un anno senza sesso ok,mi sembra che tua moglie già si dilettava a dare caccia ai fringuelli dalla punta rosa ,quindi di cosa vogliamo parlare?A me sembri matto,dopo aver scoperto tutte le traumatiche spaccate di tua moglie smetti di bere?mi sembra tutto assurdo.L'unico finale dignitoso sarebbe sbatterla fuori di casa rappresentando a tutti ,figli compresi, le cascate di cazzi che son volati nelle mutande della"signora",sarebbe veramente l'unico finale accettabile.E certo che vuole invecchiare accanto a te,tu bevi e lei si accomoda carponi per fratte....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> mi sono iscritto in questo forum per raccontare la mia storia perché, nello sfogliare innumerevoli siti sul tradimento, non ho trovato nulla di comparabile a quanto accaduto a me, o forse non l’ho notato io per la scarsa lucidità che ancora mi domina. Io 54 anni, mia moglie 51, tre figli 24-22-15, sposati da 26 dopo 4 di fidanzamento. Premetto brevemente le mie colpe per chiarire meglio la situazione; negli ultimi 4/5 anni mi sono progressivamente allontanato da mia moglie, scarso interesse, ultimo anno completamente asessuato, cura antidepressiva da 5 anni, vino tutti i giorni quanto basta non per finire sotto il tavolo, ma per non pensare ai miei guai, qualche frase orribile per ferirla durante discussioni serali, quasi sempre un po’ alticcio. Non proprio il prototipo del perfetto marito. Stop. Non deve diventare una seduta psicanalitica su di me, quindi inizio. Nello stesso periodo mia moglie inizia ad uscire, sempre più spesso, con i vecchi compagni del liceo, diceva. Negli ultimi 2 anni sempre con maggior frequenza, unitamente ad un uso sempre più maniacale del telefono, protetto meglio di Fort Knox. Io sospettavo ma non dicevo nulla, intontito dal vino e covando vagamente la speranza che se avesse commesso un passo falso me ne sarei potuto liberare. Quasi due mesi fa commette un errore. Racconta, neanche a me ma alla figlia maggiore, di aver progettato un week-end con le sue amiche, confessandole poi, non ricordo costretta da cosa, che invece lo aveva passato con i suoi compagni, costretta a dire una balla per non fare arrabbiare me. Di fronte alla balla conclamata dentro di me scatta qualcosa. Vado sul computer che lei usa in ufficio, (lavoriamo insieme) cerco e trovo un backup del suo telefono e lo apro. Era vecchio, si fermava ad agosto 2013, ma c’era tutto in bella mostra e quel che leggo mi fa cadere il mondo addosso. Fino a quella data aveva avuto due relazioni, una con una vecchia fiamma giovanile, conosciuta prima di me ed in seguito un’altra con un ex marito di una sua amica, entrambi compagni di scuola. Con il primo una cosa di sesso puro, ricordando i bei tempi passati. Con il secondo invece si vede proprio il desiderio di conquista della femmina pre-menopausa, lo ha preso per sfinimento, tacchinandolo per mesi. Questo era il quanto ad agosto 2013; ma qual’è la situazione oggi, maggio 2014? Decido di non dirle nulla delle mie scoperte e nottetempo eseguo un’altro backup del suo telefono, al diavolo la privacy. Apertolo, mi rendo conto che il disastro è totale; da qualche mese frequenta infatti un’altro uomo, questa volta conosciuto da poco, di cui si è innamorata. A parte la scabrosità delle loro pratiche sessuali ahimè così dettagliatamente descritte, leggevo proprio quanta partecipazione, affetto, dolcezza, sogno, diciamo pure Amore c’è nella loro relazione clandestina, fatta delle classiche cenette intime e degli incontri in alberghi. Il tutto mentre io, complice la crisi, lavoravo, domeniche incluse. Dopo aver letto per ore tutto ciò, mi dicevo che avevo trovato il massimo delle prove per potermi liberare di lei. Ed invece che mi accade? Decido in un’istante di recuperare me stesso quindi via il vino, dieta (i primi giorni non mi devo neanche sforzare, tanto non mangio nulla), cura della mia persona. Ovviamente dopo l’edificante lettura la affronto e le dico che so tutto, anche i dettagli più minuscoli e dopo un breve ma dovuto sfogo, le chiedo cosa intenda fare. Mi dice che la relazione attuale è finita, le chiedo quando, mi risponde “oggi”! Arrabbiato, stordito, umiliato, con l’autostima sotto i tacchi resto interdetto. Per farla breve, dopo 6, dico sei giorni dalle mie rivelazioni, leggo ancora di sfuggita un suo messaggio all’amante in cui lei dice “voglio farti sapere che mi manchi da morire”. Nei giorni seguenti mi racconta che la storia è davvero finita, che la mia scoperta ha di fatto frantumato il sogno in cui viveva per riportarla alla realtà, che per lei è fatta di me, dei figli e del lavoro. Ha visto in me un cambiamento positivo pressoché istantaneo, mi dice che per la vecchiaia non si vede a fianco di nessun altro al di fuori di me. Abbiamo parlato molto in questi giorni, mi spiace non avere amici con i quali condividere questo “lutto” ma non desidero coinvolgere persone che conosciamo entrambi con una storia che non si dimentica, così ho solo lei per parlare, la qual cosa che mi allevia un po’ la sofferenza. Abbiamo deciso di provare a ricostruire, non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, quando le parlo di questa faccenda avverto che le creo un disturbo, anche se poi dialoga obtorto collo. Ma quando non lo fa a me tornano in massa i cattivi pensieri, la sfiducia totale, la rabbia, l’orgoglio ferito e non so più che pesci pigliare. Scrivo qui per vedere se c’è qualcuno che possa interpretare la mia situazione meglio di me, scoprire se altri hanno avuto un’esperienza simile e come l’hanno risolta, insomma trovare anche solo un piccolo faro che diradi un po’ la nebbia che mi circonda.
> Grazie per la pazienza e spero anche per gli aiuti che riceverò.


Intanto benvenuto. Mi è piaciuto che tu abbia premesso le tue responsabilità verso la coppia a quello che ha fatto tua moglie: di quello avete parlato?
Le hai detto che sai anche delle altre storie? Le hai chiesto come si sentiva quando hai cominciato a vivere la tua crisi, che è poi diventeta la vostra crisi?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> mi sono iscritto in questo forum per raccontare la mia storia perché, nello sfogliare innumerevoli siti sul tradimento, non ho trovato nulla di comparabile a quanto accaduto a me, o forse non l’ho notato io per la scarsa lucidità che ancora mi domina. Io 54 anni, mia moglie 51, tre figli 24-22-15, sposati da 26 dopo 4 di fidanzamento. Premetto brevemente le mie colpe per chiarire meglio la situazione; negli ultimi 4/5 anni mi sono progressivamente allontanato da mia moglie, scarso interesse, ultimo anno completamente asessuato, cura antidepressiva da 5 anni, vino tutti i giorni quanto basta non per finire sotto il tavolo, ma per non pensare ai miei guai, qualche frase orribile per ferirla durante discussioni serali, quasi sempre un po’ alticcio. Non proprio il prototipo del perfetto marito. Stop. Non deve diventare una seduta psicanalitica su di me, quindi inizio. Nello stesso periodo mia moglie inizia ad uscire, sempre più spesso, con i vecchi compagni del liceo, diceva. Negli ultimi 2 anni sempre con maggior frequenza, unitamente ad un uso sempre più maniacale del telefono, protetto meglio di Fort Knox. Io sospettavo ma non dicevo nulla, intontito dal vino e covando vagamente la speranza che se avesse commesso un passo falso me ne sarei potuto liberare. Quasi due mesi fa commette un errore. Racconta, neanche a me ma alla figlia maggiore, di aver progettato un week-end con le sue amiche, confessandole poi, non ricordo costretta da cosa, che invece lo aveva passato con i suoi compagni, costretta a dire una balla per non fare arrabbiare me. Di fronte alla balla conclamata dentro di me scatta qualcosa. Vado sul computer che lei usa in ufficio, (lavoriamo insieme) cerco e trovo un backup del suo telefono e lo apro. Era vecchio, si fermava ad agosto 2013, ma c’era tutto in bella mostra e quel che leggo mi fa cadere il mondo addosso. Fino a quella data aveva avuto due relazioni, una con una vecchia fiamma giovanile, conosciuta prima di me ed in seguito un’altra con un ex marito di una sua amica, entrambi compagni di scuola. Con il primo una cosa di sesso puro, ricordando i bei tempi passati. Con il secondo invece si vede proprio il desiderio di conquista della femmina pre-menopausa, lo ha preso per sfinimento, tacchinandolo per mesi. Questo era il quanto ad agosto 2013; ma qual’è la situazione oggi, maggio 2014? Decido di non dirle nulla delle mie scoperte e nottetempo eseguo un’altro backup del suo telefono, al diavolo la privacy. Apertolo, mi rendo conto che il disastro è totale; da qualche mese frequenta infatti un’altro uomo, questa volta conosciuto da poco, di cui si è innamorata. A parte la scabrosità delle loro pratiche sessuali ahimè così dettagliatamente descritte, leggevo proprio quanta partecipazione, affetto, dolcezza, sogno, diciamo pure Amore c’è nella loro relazione clandestina, fatta delle classiche cenette intime e degli incontri in alberghi. Il tutto mentre io, complice la crisi, lavoravo, domeniche incluse. Dopo aver letto per ore tutto ciò, mi dicevo che avevo trovato il massimo delle prove per potermi liberare di lei. Ed invece che mi accade? Decido in un’istante di recuperare me stesso quindi via il vino, dieta (i primi giorni non mi devo neanche sforzare, tanto non mangio nulla), cura della mia persona. Ovviamente dopo l’edificante lettura la affronto e le dico che so tutto, anche i dettagli più minuscoli e dopo un breve ma dovuto sfogo, le chiedo cosa intenda fare. Mi dice che la relazione attuale è finita, le chiedo quando, mi risponde “oggi”! Arrabbiato, stordito, umiliato, con l’autostima sotto i tacchi resto interdetto. Per farla breve, dopo 6, dico sei giorni dalle mie rivelazioni, leggo ancora di sfuggita un suo messaggio all’amante in cui lei dice “voglio farti sapere che mi manchi da morire”. Nei giorni seguenti mi racconta che la storia è davvero finita, che la mia scoperta ha di fatto frantumato il sogno in cui viveva per riportarla alla realtà, che per lei è fatta di me, dei figli e del lavoro. Ha visto in me un cambiamento positivo pressoché istantaneo, mi dice che per la vecchiaia non si vede a fianco di nessun altro al di fuori di me. Abbiamo parlato molto in questi giorni, mi spiace non avere amici con i quali condividere questo “lutto” ma non desidero coinvolgere persone che conosciamo entrambi con una storia che non si dimentica, così ho solo lei per parlare, la qual cosa che mi allevia un po’ la sofferenza. Abbiamo deciso di provare a ricostruire, non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, quando le parlo di questa faccenda avverto che le creo un disturbo, anche se poi dialoga obtorto collo. Ma quando non lo fa a me tornano in massa i cattivi pensieri, la sfiducia totale, la rabbia, l’orgoglio ferito e non so più che pesci pigliare. Scrivo qui per vedere se c’è qualcuno che possa interpretare la mia situazione meglio di me, scoprire se altri hanno avuto un’esperienza simile e come l’hanno risolta, insomma trovare anche solo un piccolo faro che diradi un po’ la nebbia che mi circonda.
> Grazie per la pazienza e spero anche per gli aiuti che riceverò.


Ciao benvenuto, bene che hai smesso di bere ( troppo) per te soprattutto più che per una rivalsa o riconquista di tua moglie, da lei mi aspetterei un chiaro dialogo sui motivi che l'hanno spinta così tanto verso altri .... Certo il fatto che tu fossi assente e distratto non ha giocato ma anche lei forse ha peccato di indifferenza ...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è un racconto vero?tu sei vero?qui son volate saette di carne a iosa e vuoi provare a recuperare...cosa?chi?Un anno senza sesso ok,mi sembra che tua moglie già si dilettava a dare caccia ai fringuelli dalla punta rosa ,quindi di cosa vogliamo parlare?A me sembri matto,dopo aver scoperto tutte le traumatiche spaccate di tua moglie smetti di bere?mi sembra tutto assurdo.L'unico finale dignitoso sarebbe sbatterla fuori di casa rappresentando a tutti ,figli compresi, le cascate di cazzi che son volati nelle mutande della"signora",sarebbe veramente l'unico finale accettabile.E certo che vuole invecchiare accanto a te,tu bevi e lei si accomoda carponi per fratte....


Ciao Oscurello :smile: per tiki@ ... Oscuro funge da terapia d'urto qui


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> mi sono iscritto in questo forum per raccontare la mia storia perché, nello sfogliare innumerevoli siti sul tradimento, non ho trovato nulla di comparabile a quanto accaduto a me, o forse non l’ho notato io per la scarsa lucidità che ancora mi domina. Io 54 anni, mia moglie 51, tre figli 24-22-15, sposati da 26 dopo 4 di fidanzamento. Premetto brevemente le mie colpe per chiarire meglio la situazione; negli ultimi 4/5 anni mi sono progressivamente allontanato da mia moglie, scarso interesse, ultimo anno completamente asessuato, cura antidepressiva da 5 anni, vino tutti i giorni quanto basta non per finire sotto il tavolo, ma per non pensare ai miei guai, qualche frase orribile per ferirla durante discussioni serali, quasi sempre un po’ alticcio. Non proprio il prototipo del perfetto marito. Stop. Non deve diventare una seduta psicanalitica su di me, quindi inizio. Nello stesso periodo mia moglie inizia ad uscire, sempre più spesso, con i vecchi compagni del liceo, diceva. Negli ultimi 2 anni sempre con maggior frequenza, unitamente ad un uso sempre più maniacale del telefono, protetto meglio di Fort Knox. Io sospettavo ma non dicevo nulla, intontito dal vino e covando vagamente la speranza che se avesse commesso un passo falso me ne sarei potuto liberare. Quasi due mesi fa commette un errore. Racconta, neanche a me ma alla figlia maggiore, di aver progettato un week-end con le sue amiche, confessandole poi, non ricordo costretta da cosa, che invece lo aveva passato con i suoi compagni, costretta a dire una balla per non fare arrabbiare me. Di fronte alla balla conclamata dentro di me scatta qualcosa. Vado sul computer che lei usa in ufficio, (lavoriamo insieme) cerco e trovo un backup del suo telefono e lo apro. Era vecchio, si fermava ad agosto 2013, ma c’era tutto in bella mostra e quel che leggo mi fa cadere il mondo addosso. Fino a quella data aveva avuto due relazioni, una con una vecchia fiamma giovanile, conosciuta prima di me ed in seguito un’altra con un ex marito di una sua amica, entrambi compagni di scuola. Con il primo una cosa di sesso puro, ricordando i bei tempi passati. Con il secondo invece si vede proprio il desiderio di conquista della femmina pre-menopausa, lo ha preso per sfinimento, tacchinandolo per mesi. Questo era il quanto ad agosto 2013; ma qual’è la situazione oggi, maggio 2014? Decido di non dirle nulla delle mie scoperte e nottetempo eseguo un’altro backup del suo telefono, al diavolo la privacy. Apertolo, mi rendo conto che il disastro è totale; da qualche mese frequenta infatti un’altro uomo, questa volta conosciuto da poco, di cui si è innamorata. A parte la scabrosità delle loro pratiche sessuali ahimè così dettagliatamente descritte, leggevo proprio quanta partecipazione, affetto, dolcezza, sogno, diciamo pure Amore c’è nella loro relazione clandestina, fatta delle classiche cenette intime e degli incontri in alberghi. Il tutto mentre io, complice la crisi, lavoravo, domeniche incluse. Dopo aver letto per ore tutto ciò, mi dicevo che avevo trovato il massimo delle prove per potermi liberare di lei. Ed invece che mi accade? Decido in un’istante di recuperare me stesso quindi via il vino, dieta (i primi giorni non mi devo neanche sforzare, tanto non mangio nulla), cura della mia persona. Ovviamente dopo l’edificante lettura la affronto e le dico che so tutto, anche i dettagli più minuscoli e dopo un breve ma dovuto sfogo, le chiedo cosa intenda fare. Mi dice che la relazione attuale è finita, le chiedo quando, mi risponde “oggi”! Arrabbiato, stordito, umiliato, con l’autostima sotto i tacchi resto interdetto. Per farla breve, dopo 6, dico sei giorni dalle mie rivelazioni, leggo ancora di sfuggita un suo messaggio all’amante in cui lei dice “voglio farti sapere che mi manchi da morire”. Nei giorni seguenti mi racconta che la storia è davvero finita, che la mia scoperta ha di fatto frantumato il sogno in cui viveva per riportarla alla realtà, che per lei è fatta di me, dei figli e del lavoro. Ha visto in me un cambiamento positivo pressoché istantaneo, mi dice che per la vecchiaia non si vede a fianco di nessun altro al di fuori di me. Abbiamo parlato molto in questi giorni, mi spiace non avere amici con i quali condividere questo “lutto” ma non desidero coinvolgere persone che conosciamo entrambi con una storia che non si dimentica, così ho solo lei per parlare, la qual cosa che mi allevia un po’ la sofferenza. Abbiamo deciso di provare a ricostruire, non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, quando le parlo di questa faccenda avverto che le creo un disturbo, anche se poi dialoga obtorto collo. Ma quando non lo fa a me tornano in massa i cattivi pensieri, la sfiducia totale, la rabbia, l’orgoglio ferito e non so più che pesci pigliare. Scrivo qui per vedere se c’è qualcuno che possa interpretare la mia situazione meglio di me, scoprire se altri hanno avuto un’esperienza simile e come l’hanno risolta, insomma trovare anche solo un piccolo faro che diradi un po’ la nebbia che mi circonda.
> Grazie per la pazienza e spero anche per gli aiuti che riceverò.



Sei un'alce con grande merito.tanto per capirci io di anni ne  ho piu' di te,mia moglie pure ,ma la scorsa settimana,ad esempio,sempre 2 volte al giorno.Vedrai che non ha bisogno di amanti....poi scusa una roba,ma che esempio dai ai figli???Bella roba il padre che beve.........


----------



## Trinità (3 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei un'alce con grande merito.tanto per capirci io di anni ne  ho piu' di te,mia moglie pure ,ma la scorsa settimana,ad esempio,sempre 2 volte al giorno.Vedrai che non ha bisogno di amanti....poi scusa una roba,ma che esempio dai ai figli???Bella roba il padre che beve.........


Dice che ha smesso di bere!


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

cosa ti spingeva a ferirla verbalmente?
Perché te ne volevi liberare e ora invece vuoi riconquistare?

Le vuoi veramente bene o è il senso di possesso?
Nel senso, un conto se te ne liberi te, un conto se qualcuno te la toglie ... 
Può far scattare il voler riprendersi ciò che si considera proprio ... 

Rifletti sui motivi ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei un'alce con grande merito.tanto per capirci io di anni ne  ho piu' di te,mia moglie pure ,ma la scorsa settimana,ad esempio,sempre 2 volte al giorno.Vedrai che non ha bisogno di amanti....poi scusa una roba,ma che esempio dai ai figli???Bella roba il padre che beve.........


Il padre beve la mamma ha il sederino avventato....bella cosa.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Oscurello :smile: per tiki@ ... Oscuro funge da terapia d'urto qui


E si....oscuro è stanco.


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

però non ho capito ... cosa sarebbe strano in questo tradimento?
Che di uomini ne ha avuti tre? E dell'ultimo provava sentimenti?


sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però non ho capito ... cosa sarebbe strano in questo tradimento?
> Che di uomini ne ha avuti tre? E dell'ultimo provava sentimenti?
> ...


Strano che sono stati solo tre....!


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Strano che sono stati solo tre....!



Ciao 

lui la trattava male ... se ne voleva liberare e aspettava l'occasione giusta. 
Credi, che ciò non si percepisce? È brutto ... molto brutto ... 
Certo, poteva chiudere ... ma ci sono figli e forse anche le speranze ... 
Arriverei quasi a dire: che ringrazi, che non l'abbia messo in mezzo ad una strada ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lui la trattava male ... se ne voleva liberare e aspettava l'occasione giusta.
> Credi, che ciò non si percepisce? È brutto ... molto brutto ...
> ...


Si,però potevano pure parlare prima.....Insomma ci si prova,non che lui beveva e lei è passata direttamente alla sagra delle cappelle.


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,però potevano pure parlare prima.....Insomma ci si prova,non che lui beveva e lei è passata direttamente alla sagra delle cappelle.



Ciao

ma cosa vuoi parlare con uno che è brillo e ti getta veleno?
Lei, subito a riconosciuto che lui si sta riprendendo e non gli getta veleno a dosso ... 
Lui invece, dovrebbe ben riflettere ... del perché ha cambiato così idea sulla coppia ... 

Quando uno non vuole più ... e beve ... c'è ben poco da fare ... 


sienne


----------



## Frodo25 (3 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> mi sono iscritto in questo forum per raccontare la mia storia perché, nello sfogliare innumerevoli siti sul tradimento, non ho trovato nulla di comparabile a quanto accaduto a me, o forse non l’ho notato io per la scarsa lucidità che ancora mi domina. Io 54 anni, mia moglie 51, tre figli 24-22-15, sposati da 26 dopo 4 di fidanzamento. Premetto brevemente le mie colpe per chiarire meglio la situazione; negli ultimi 4/5 anni mi sono progressivamente allontanato da mia moglie, scarso interesse, ultimo anno completamente asessuato, cura antidepressiva da 5 anni, vino tutti i giorni quanto basta non per finire sotto il tavolo, ma per non pensare ai miei guai, qualche frase orribile per ferirla durante discussioni serali, quasi sempre un po’ alticcio. Non proprio il prototipo del perfetto marito. Stop. Non deve diventare una seduta psicanalitica su di me, quindi inizio. Nello stesso periodo mia moglie inizia ad uscire, sempre più spesso, con i vecchi compagni del liceo, diceva. Negli ultimi 2 anni sempre con maggior frequenza, unitamente ad un uso sempre più maniacale del telefono, protetto meglio di Fort Knox. Io sospettavo ma non dicevo nulla, intontito dal vino e covando vagamente la speranza che se avesse commesso un passo falso me ne sarei potuto liberare. Quasi due mesi fa commette un errore. Racconta, neanche a me ma alla figlia maggiore, di aver progettato un week-end con le sue amiche, confessandole poi, non ricordo costretta da cosa, che invece lo aveva passato con i suoi compagni, costretta a dire una balla per non fare arrabbiare me. Di fronte alla balla conclamata dentro di me scatta qualcosa. Vado sul computer che lei usa in ufficio, (lavoriamo insieme) cerco e trovo un backup del suo telefono e lo apro. Era vecchio, si fermava ad agosto 2013, ma c’era tutto in bella mostra e quel che leggo mi fa cadere il mondo addosso. Fino a quella data aveva avuto due relazioni, una con una vecchia fiamma giovanile, conosciuta prima di me ed in seguito un’altra con un ex marito di una sua amica, entrambi compagni di scuola. Con il primo una cosa di sesso puro, ricordando i bei tempi passati. Con il secondo invece si vede proprio il desiderio di conquista della femmina pre-menopausa, lo ha preso per sfinimento, tacchinandolo per mesi. Questo era il quanto ad agosto 2013; ma qual’è la situazione oggi, maggio 2014? Decido di non dirle nulla delle mie scoperte e nottetempo eseguo un’altro backup del suo telefono, al diavolo la privacy. Apertolo, mi rendo conto che il disastro è totale; da qualche mese frequenta infatti un’altro uomo, questa volta conosciuto da poco, di cui si è innamorata. A parte la scabrosità delle loro pratiche sessuali ahimè così dettagliatamente descritte, leggevo proprio quanta partecipazione, affetto, dolcezza, sogno, diciamo pure Amore c’è nella loro relazione clandestina, fatta delle classiche cenette intime e degli incontri in alberghi. Il tutto mentre io, complice la crisi, lavoravo, domeniche incluse. Dopo aver letto per ore tutto ciò, mi dicevo che avevo trovato il massimo delle prove per potermi liberare di lei. Ed invece che mi accade? Decido in un’istante di recuperare me stesso quindi via il vino, dieta (i primi giorni non mi devo neanche sforzare, tanto non mangio nulla), cura della mia persona. Ovviamente dopo l’edificante lettura la affronto e le dico che so tutto, anche i dettagli più minuscoli e dopo un breve ma dovuto sfogo, le chiedo cosa intenda fare. Mi dice che la relazione attuale è finita, le chiedo quando, mi risponde “oggi”! Arrabbiato, stordito, umiliato, con l’autostima sotto i tacchi resto interdetto. Per farla breve, dopo 6, dico sei giorni dalle mie rivelazioni, leggo ancora di sfuggita un suo messaggio all’amante in cui lei dice “voglio farti sapere che mi manchi da morire”. Nei giorni seguenti mi racconta che la storia è davvero finita, che la mia scoperta ha di fatto frantumato il sogno in cui viveva per riportarla alla realtà, che per lei è fatta di me, dei figli e del lavoro. Ha visto in me un cambiamento positivo pressoché istantaneo, mi dice che per la vecchiaia non si vede a fianco di nessun altro al di fuori di me. Abbiamo parlato molto in questi giorni, mi spiace non avere amici con i quali condividere questo “lutto” ma non desidero coinvolgere persone che conosciamo entrambi con una storia che non si dimentica, così ho solo lei per parlare, la qual cosa che mi allevia un po’ la sofferenza. Abbiamo deciso di provare a ricostruire, non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, quando le parlo di questa faccenda avverto che le creo un disturbo, anche se poi dialoga obtorto collo. Ma quando non lo fa a me tornano in massa i cattivi pensieri, la sfiducia totale, la rabbia, l’orgoglio ferito e non so più che pesci pigliare. Scrivo qui per vedere se c’è qualcuno che possa interpretare la mia situazione meglio di me, scoprire se altri hanno avuto un’esperienza simile e come l’hanno risolta, insomma trovare anche solo un piccolo faro che diradi un po’ la nebbia che mi circonda.
> Grazie per la pazienza e spero anche per gli aiuti che riceverò.


Io mi faccio un milione di domande e dubbi per una pomiciata. ...tu sei disposto a soprassedere si tutto questo?  Sei un eroe oppure.....?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il padre beve la mamma ha il sederino avventato....bella cosa.



Oscu prova a stare 1 anno senza sesso,convivendo con un bevitore....pure Minerva diventerebbe Messalina....


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciao Oscuro,

ci sono tanti modi di tradire ... 
secondo me, lui ha tradito la coppia, in quanto da anni (4/5),
dimostrava disinteresse e la trattava male ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu prova a stare 1 anno senza sesso,convivendo con un bevitore....pure Minerva diventerebbe Messalina....



Ciao


 ... ti quoto ... 

 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (3 Luglio 2014)

Se e' una storia vera, se,  direi che l'unico errore della moglie e' stato non obbligarlo a smettere di bere e non ribellarsi ai suoi  soprusi.

Personalmente non avrei resistito  48h con uno che finisce sotto i  tavoli ubriaco.

Non la invidio.


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2014)

*ciao Tiki*

se tua moglie vuole ricostruire ha il dovere di parlare con te quante volte tu vuoi.
anche se tu dovrai comunque tollerare il suo fastidio.
bisogna capire se ve la sentite.


----------



## Apollonia (3 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> ... Abbiamo parlato molto in questi giorni, mi spiace non avere amici con i quali condividere questo “lutto” ma non desidero coinvolgere persone che conosciamo entrambi con una storia che non si dimentica, così ho solo lei per parlare, la qual cosa che mi allevia un po’ la sofferenza. Abbiamo deciso di provare a ricostruire, non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, quando le parlo di questa faccenda avverto che le creo un disturbo, anche se poi dialoga obtorto collo. Ma quando non lo fa a me tornano in massa i cattivi pensieri, la sfiducia totale, la rabbia, l’orgoglio ferito e non so più che pesci pigliare. Scrivo qui per vedere se c’è qualcuno che possa interpretare la mia situazione meglio di me, scoprire se altri hanno avuto un’esperienza simile e come l’hanno risolta, insomma trovare anche solo un piccolo faro che diradi un po’ la nebbia che mi circonda.
> Grazie per la pazienza e spero anche per gli aiuti che riceverò.


Ciao e benvenuto!
Per certe dinamiche la tua storia assomiglia alla mia.
Credo che tu stia cominciando la lenta e dolorosa fase dell'elaborazione del lutto. E' un lutto a tutti gli effetti. 
Io sono "avanti a te" di sette mesi, ed il dolore acuto è passato. Ora sono nella fase dell'accettazione della faccenda. Dolorosa, in un altro senso, ma inevitabile.
Io sono stata molto aiutata dalla psicoterapia, non da mio marito. Avrei voluto fare anche terapia di coppia, ma mio marito non ha voluto.
Ci vuole tempo, tanto tempo.


----------



## spleen (3 Luglio 2014)

Io mi chiedo una cosa, perchè lei non ha fatto niente quando lui si ubriacava? Forse avrà tentato qualcosa, ma basta così?    Se mia moglie avesse dei problemi io sarei il primo a darmi da fare con le unghie e con i denti per aiutarla a risolvere il suo problema e di conseguenza recuperare il NOSTRO rapporto. Dopo tutti questi anni del resto il loro matrimonio dovrebbe essere stato ben cementato e l'atteggiamento di lui era sicuramente recuperabile come poi è stato.
Questa storia puzza di indifferenza, sembrano due isole che non comunicano tra di loro, affondando insieme nell'oceano.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Benvenuto! Mi piace molto come hai scritto la storia partendo dalle tue responsabilitá. Tu hai le tue colpe ma anche tua moglie ha sbagliato. Ora avete una possibilità ma credo che lei non possa esimersi da darti spiegazioni. Leggo molta indifferenza anche da parte sua. 
Abbiamo discusso di un uomo che non è stato vicino alla moglie che intanto ingrassava qui è successo l'opposto.
Spero vi ritroviate.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,


Ciao e benvenuto. Anche io apprezzo la tua franchezza, che tra l'altro ci ha già detto molto di te, forse anche più di quel che volevi. Ma è "positivo", ci dà la possibilità di capire meglio la situazione. Qui c'è molta carne al fuoco, direi.

E prima di parlare di tua moglie, vorrei capire meglio la storia del bere. Adesso tocca scoprire al forum un lato di me finora sconosciuto, ma io con la bottiglia ho avuto una storia sincera, importante e passionale lunga 6 anni in passato, quindi è questa la cosa più interessante dal mio punto di vista. Quando hai cominciato, come, e se lo sai, perchè? Considera che in questo periodo sono anche in cura per un episodio depressivo piuttosto rognoso, quindi forse una sintonia la troviamo!

Capisco perfettamente la "svegliata" che hai avuto, è quasi come quando ho deciso di smettere io. E anche questa parte mi interessa, perchè sicuramente stai affrontando un momento di trasformazione personale molto complesso, e in questo momento la tua consapevolezza è probabilmente in divenire.

Ultima cosa, ma qui cedo volentieri la parola ad altri: secondo me fai bene - se la cosa ti fa sentir a posto con te stesso - a darvi una seconda possibilità, visto che è quello che tua moglie ti sta chiedendo sinceramente (fino a prova contraria). Diciamo che al momento avete sicuramente molto da fare, quindi assicurati che abbiate intenzione entrambi di affrontare un lavoro serio. Tra l'altro, è comprensibile che tua moglie sia molto a disagio sull'argomento e tenda a chiudersi, ma il successo sarà determinato soprattutto dal dialogo che riuscirete ad affrontare, quindi sappi che questo può essere al massimo un punto di partenza.

E qui chiudo perchè sto già sconfinando.


----------



## tenebroso67 (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa ti spingeva a ferirla verbalmente?
> Perché te ne volevi liberare e ora invece vuoi riconquistare?
> ...


Dici bene....
Gli effettti indesiderati e paradossali di un tradimento....

Ma anche un vero viagra per il tradito che deve riprendere la virilita' perduta.....


----------



## Tiki (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è un racconto vero?tu sei vero?qui son volate saette di carne a iosa e vuoi provare a recuperare...cosa?chi?Un anno senza sesso ok,mi sembra che tua moglie già si dilettava a dare caccia ai fringuelli dalla punta rosa ,quindi di cosa vogliamo parlare?A me sembri matto,dopo aver scoperto tutte le traumatiche spaccate di tua moglie smetti di bere?mi sembra tutto assurdo.L'unico finale dignitoso sarebbe sbatterla fuori di casa rappresentando a tutti ,figli compresi, le cascate di cazzi che son volati nelle mutande della"signora",sarebbe veramente l'unico finale accettabile.E certo che vuole invecchiare accanto a te,tu bevi e lei si accomoda carponi per fratte....


Certo che la storia è vera, non perdo tempo con i romanzi rosa (neri); quella che descrivi tu è la reazione che ho avuto nei primi istanti della scoperta, poi ho sentito che dovevo prima capire, poi ritrovare lucidità ed infine decidere. Sono ancora alla prima fase


----------



## Tiki (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intanto benvenuto. Mi è piaciuto che tu abbia premesso le tue responsabilità verso la coppia a quello che ha fatto tua moglie: di quello avete parlato?
> Le hai detto che sai anche delle altre storie? Le hai chiesto come si sentiva quando hai cominciato a vivere la tua crisi, che è poi diventeta la vostra crisi?


Si da allora abbiamo parlato per decine di ore, sa tutto quello che so io, per quanto riguarda il mio comportamento ne parlavamo anche prima, lei dice di aver tentato di tutto per farmi diciamo rinsavire, senza ottenere nulla. Riconosco che è vero anche se nel "tentare di tutto" non era compreso ciò che mi avrebbe potuto aiutare veramente.Il brutto è che non lo so nemmeno io, l'unica cosa che ha funzionato è l'ultima, ma in modo un po' troppo violento. Lei dice di essersi sentita sola, senza considerazione da parte mia, schiacciata dagli impegni di lavoro (stiamo cercando da anni di salvare la nostra piccola attività), senza sorrisi ed allegria e ovviamente senza sesso. Soluzione, cercare fuori, prima le risate, poi il sesso ed infine l'amore. Data la situazione dice di non essere pentita dei suoi comportamenti, "cosa avrei dovuto fare?" ma di soffrire moltissimo del male che mi ha fatto. Mah...


----------



## Tiki (4 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuto, bene che hai smesso di bere ( troppo) per te soprattutto più che per una rivalsa o riconquista di tua moglie, da lei mi aspetterei un chiaro dialogo sui motivi che l'hanno spinta così tanto verso altri .... Certo il fatto che tu fossi assente e distratto non ha giocato ma anche lei forse ha peccato di indifferenza ...


Appunto. Ma adesso non so che pesci pigliare.


----------



## Tiki (4 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei un'alce con grande merito.tanto per capirci io di anni ne  ho piu' di te,mia moglie pure ,ma la scorsa settimana,ad esempio,sempre 2 volte al giorno.Vedrai che non ha bisogno di amanti....poi scusa una roba,ma che esempio dai ai figli???Bella roba il padre che beve.........


In pratica mi dici che se il nostro rapporto avesse funzionato non si sarebbe comportata così, questo è abbastanza ovvio, ma d'ora in poi? Preciso che non bevevo da finire sotto al tavolo ma quel tanto che bastava a darmi torpore per non pensare ai guai ed infilarmi nel letto addormentandomi in fretta. Quindi niente sesso.


----------



## Tiki (4 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se e' una storia vera, se,  direi che l'unico errore della moglie e' stato non obbligarlo a smettere di bere e non ribellarsi ai suoi  soprusi.
> 
> Personalmente non avrei resistito  48h con uno che finisce sotto i  tavoli ubriaco.
> 
> Non la invidio.


Scusatemi ma vorrei precisare ancora una volta che non sono mai finito sotto i tavoli ed i cosiddetti "soprusi" erano solo mie normali considerazioni espresse però in modo a volte offensivo e comunque, causa alcool, sempre sopra le righe. Anzi ho scoperto che erano cose che le avrei dovuto comunicare normalmente, che la paura non mi faceva dire e che solo supportate dalla rabbia alcolica, riuscivo ad esternare.


----------



## Tiki (4 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa vuoi parlare con uno che è brillo e ti getta veleno?
> Lei, subito a riconosciuto che lui si sta riprendendo e non gli getta veleno a dosso ...
> ...


Guarda, se avessi le tue certezze non sarei qui a cercar di capire.


----------



## Spider (4 Luglio 2014)

certo che è una bella botta.
ma è proprio da botte cosi forti, che uno trova la capacità di uscirne.
Ti ci volevano due ceffoni ben piantati, e ci ha pensato lei.
Io ho percepito due profonde disperazioni, la tua e quella di tua moglie.
la tua rabbia alcolica e la tua disperazione è forse meno chiara della sua,
perchè l'aggredivi? l'hai umiliata e trascurata non desiderandola, cosa doveva fare? 
e il fatto che siano stati 3 o più amanti la dice lunga sulla qualità di queste relazioni.
veramente poveraccia, si è buttata nella vita, invece di annegare insieme a te.
il suo mi sembra anche se in modo sbagliato, il grido d'aiuto di una disperata.
é già pronta a ricominciare con te e su questo dovresti basarti,
 se veramente pensi di avergli fatto male.
Il fatto che ancora saltuariamente senta il possibile amante non deve stabilizzarti,
 non si esce da una relazione improvvisamente, anche solo per rispetto dell'altro,
 che vuoi non vuoi, gli è stato vicino quando tu eri completamente assente.


----------



## Tiki (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto!
> Per certe dinamiche la tua storia assomiglia alla mia.
> Credo che tu stia cominciando la lenta e dolorosa fase dell'elaborazione del lutto. E' un lutto a tutti gli effetti.
> Io sono "avanti a te" di sette mesi, ed il dolore acuto è passato. Ora sono nella fase dell'accettazione della faccenda. Dolorosa, in un altro senso, ma inevitabile.
> ...


Grazie, almeno tu non spargi veleno, nè su di me nè su mia moglie, ma mi dai un quadro possibile del mio/nostro futuro. Quindi per te, terapia e separazione; è lui che ha preso la decisione di rompere?


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Scusatemi ma vorrei precisare ancora una volta che non sono mai finito sotto i tavoli ed i cosiddetti "soprusi" erano solo mie normali considerazioni espresse però in modo a volte offensivo e comunque, causa alcool, sempre sopra le righe. Anzi ho scoperto che erano cose che le avrei dovuto comunicare normalmente, che la paura non mi faceva dire e che solo supportate dalla rabbia alcolica, riuscivo ad esternare.


Hai detto prima che cercavate di salvare la vostra attività. ..quindi tu hai trovato un rifugio dal peso e dallo stress in una bottiglia...il tuo rimedio...

non ti accorgevi che lo stesso peso era affidato a lei che in più sarà stata malissimo nel vederti inn quella maniera condizionato da una bottiglia...in più la offendevi...secondo te poteva mantenere una buona idea verso i confronti? 

Non penso che a parole lei non ci abbia provato a chiederti di smettere...ma tu l'hai considerata? Solo ora che hai saputo hai smesso... pensa a questo... magari oggi non sapendo eri ancora a bere!

se le cose con la vostra attività stavano precipitando sei stato tu il primo a tradirla perché dovevate star vicini...e invece tu hai scelto il tuo piacere: la bottiglia! 

Lei ha sbagliato senza dubbio pure...ma forse ormai non vedeva più un recupero con te... ora invece sarà sorpresa...


----------



## spleen (4 Luglio 2014)

Ciao, benvenuto comunque.
Hai poi capito quale è stata l'origine dei tuoi problemi prima della crisi di coppia? A parte la crisi del lavoro.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Strano che sono stati solo tre....!




Oscuro!


----------



## sienne (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Guarda, se avessi le tue certezze non sarei qui a cercar di capire.



Ciao

mi sono basata sulle tue parole ... 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si....oscuro è stanco.


Sarà il caso che si va in ferie :mrgreen:Buongiorno


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Si da allora abbiamo parlato per decine di ore, sa tutto quello che so io, per quanto riguarda il mio comportamento ne parlavamo anche prima, lei dice di aver tentato di tutto per farmi diciamo rinsavire, senza ottenere nulla. Riconosco che è vero anche se nel "tentare di tutto" non era compreso ciò che mi avrebbe potuto aiutare veramente.Il brutto è che non lo so nemmeno io, l'unica cosa che ha funzionato è l'ultima, ma in modo un po' troppo violento. Lei dice di essersi sentita sola, senza considerazione da parte mia, schiacciata dagli impegni di lavoro (stiamo cercando da anni di salvare la nostra piccola attività), senza sorrisi ed allegria e ovviamente senza sesso. Soluzione, cercare fuori, prima le risate, poi il sesso ed infine l'amore. Data la situazione dice di non essere pentita dei suoi comportamenti, "cosa avrei dovuto fare?" ma di soffrire moltissimo del male che mi ha fatto. Mah...


Allora mettiamola così altre donne nella sua situazione avrebbero dato uno scossone chiedendo la separazione ...lei ha scelto altro ecco su questa scelta lei deve riflettere, il tuo comportamento era condizionato dai problemi economici ?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



Spider ha detto:


> certo che è una bella botta.
> ma è proprio da botte cosi forti, che uno trova la capacità di uscirne.
> Ti ci volevano due ceffoni ben piantati, e ci ha pensato lei.
> Io ho percepito due profonde disperazioni, la tua e quella di tua moglie.
> ...


Il grido d'aiuto di una disperata?Mannajia la puttana....saranno pure grida...non di disperazione....!La gente di sperata che tenta di aiutare e di recuperare non finisce come un parcheggio per cazzi.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Si da allora abbiamo parlato per decine di ore, sa tutto quello che so io, per quanto riguarda il mio comportamento ne parlavamo anche prima, lei dice di aver tentato di tutto per farmi diciamo rinsavire, senza ottenere nulla. Riconosco che è vero anche se nel "tentare di tutto" non era compreso ciò che mi avrebbe potuto aiutare veramente.Il brutto è che non lo so nemmeno io, l'unica cosa che ha funzionato è l'ultima, ma in modo un po' troppo violento. Lei dice di essersi sentita sola, senza considerazione da parte mia, schiacciata dagli impegni di lavoro (stiamo cercando da anni di salvare la nostra piccola attività), senza sorrisi ed allegria e ovviamente senza sesso. Soluzione, cercare fuori, prima le risate, poi il sesso ed infine l'amore. Data la situazione dice di non essere pentita dei suoi comportamenti, "*cosa avrei dovuto fare?*" ma di soffrire moltissimo del male che mi ha fatto. Mah...


Tua moglie è un clone di mio marito! Uguale uguale!



Tiki ha detto:


> Grazie, almeno tu non spargi veleno, nè su di me nè su mia moglie, ma mi dai un quadro possibile del mio/nostro futuro. Quindi per te, terapia e separazione; è lui che ha preso la decisione di rompere?


No, scusa, mi sono espressa male. Non ci siamo separati, anzi stiamo (sto) cercando di salvare il salvabile. E se mai prendessimo la decisione di lasciarci, questa sarebbe mia.
Io ho intrapreso cinque giorni dopo aver saputo del tradimento una psicoterapia, innanzitutto per me, e poi per il mio matrimonio. Anch'io ho le mie responsabilità in quello che è successo, anche se non giustifico il tradimento. Ma è successo, e da quello che rimane di "buono" da quella catastrofe, cerchiamo di ricostruire un rapporto.
Se potete e se lo volete, secondo me la terapia di coppia potrebbe aiutare.
Io non la posso fare perchè mio marito non vuole farla, e la psico mi ha detto che sarebbe deleterio per me e per lui farla controvoglia. Penso lui abbia paura.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il grido d'aiuto di una disperata?Mannajia la puttana....saranno pure grida...non di disperazione....!La gente di sperata che tenta di aiutare e di recuperare non finisce come un parcheggio per cazzi.


Ari buongiorno  No vero di solito si sceglie la via della separazione ma appunto lui deve capire perché per tot anni ha deciso di ignorare il suo matrimonio, lei perché per scuotersi da questa situazione ha scelto altri uomini e il fatto che non sia stato solo  uno ma più di uno dimostra che non si distraeva per amore verso l'altro ma per non pensare ai guai familiari


----------



## sienne (4 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ari buongiorno  No vero di solito si sceglie la via della separazione ma appunto lui deve capire perché per tot anni ha deciso di ignorare il suo matrimonio, lei perché per scuotersi da questa situazione ha scelto altri uomini e il fatto che non sia stato solo  uno ma più di uno dimostra che non si distraeva per amore verso l'altro ma per non pensare ai guai familiari



Ciao

quotone ... 

in un certo senso, si sono traditi entrambi ... 
capire il perché di tale scelte ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che è una bella botta.
> ma è proprio da botte cosi forti, che uno trova la capacità di uscirne.
> Ti ci volevano due ceffoni ben piantati, e ci ha pensato lei.
> Io ho percepito due profonde disperazioni, la tua e quella di tua moglie.
> ...


Ciao!
Le tue parola mi colpiscono tanto, perchè le avresti potute scrivere a me.
Sì, a volte ci vogliono proprio due ceffoni, ma sentirsi dire "cosa dovevo fare" fa male, semplicemente perchè, quando l'altro non sta bene, si aspetterebbe che il compagno/a gli chieda perchè non sta bene, e forse vorrebbe anche che glielo chiedesse due o tre volte, invece di andare in giro a cercare altrove quello che non ha in casa.
La formula del matrimonio recita: in salute e in *malattia*, in ricchezza e in povertà....prometto di esserti fedele...."
La malattia non è solo quando ti viene la febbre...


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Strano che sono stati solo tre....!


numero perfetto :mrgreen: che poi è da vedere, tre son quelli che ha scoperto... vista la licenziosità della signora, qualche dubbio viene.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quotone ...
> 
> ...


E' quello che mi ha detto Nausicaa nel mio post... e sto incominciando a capire.


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Scusatemi ma vorrei precisare ancora una volta che non sono mai finito sotto i tavoli ed i cosiddetti "soprusi" erano solo mie normali considerazioni espresse però in modo a volte offensivo e comunque, causa alcool, sempre sopra le righe. Anzi ho scoperto che erano cose che le avrei dovuto comunicare normalmente, che la paura non mi faceva dire e che solo supportate dalla rabbia alcolica, riuscivo ad esternare.





Tiki ha detto:


> Grazie, almeno tu non spargi veleno, nè su di me nè su mia moglie, ma mi dai un quadro possibile del mio/nostro futuro. Quindi per te, terapia e separazione; è lui che ha preso la decisione di rompere?





Tiki ha detto:


> Guarda, se avessi le tue certezze non sarei qui a cercar di capire.


Ciao Tiki e benvenuto.  
Prima di tutto, noto e apprezzo anche io le premesse del tuo post iniziale: il fatto di aver ammesso e capito di aver fatto degli errori gravi sia per te stesso che per tua moglie e il vostro rapporto.
Secondo, qui non sparge veleno nessuno. Qui, semmai, c'è chi porta la sua opinione in maniera enfatica, ma spesso efficace.
Il punto è, a mio modesto avviso, che, non basta aver ammesso i tuoi errori ed essere riuscito a recuperarti in parte, per superare e recuperare devi arrivare a capire qual è stato il tuo meccanismo, cosa ti è scattato dentro.
Leggi attentamente quello che ti scrivono giorgiocan e spider, perché io credo che in loro puoi trovare degli spunti di riflessione che possono aiutarti.
Infine, tua moglie ha reagito a suo modo e sta reagendo a suo modo, sbagliando come hai sbagliato tu.
Però, credo che dovreste concentrarvi su un punto cruciale: tra voi c'è un sentimento di base molto forte, perché tu, quando hai scoperto che lei aveva un altro che stava diventando importante, ti sei recuperato e lei, quando ha visto la tua "rinascita", non ha pensato due volte con chi vuole stare.
A me sembra una buona premessa...


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che è una bella botta.
> ma è proprio da botte cosi forti, che uno trova la capacità di uscirne.
> *Ti ci volevano due ceffoni ben piantati, e ci ha pensato lei.*
> Io ho percepito due profonde disperazioni, la tua e quella di tua moglie.
> ...


Quindi tutto sommato gli avrebbe dato una mano? Tentare di parlare prima, rimarcando al marito tutte le precedenti mancanze che la deprimevano no eh?


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quindi tutto sommato gli avrebbe dato una mano? Tentare di parlare prima, rimarcando al marito tutte le precedenti mancanze che la ammareggiavano no eh?


Buongiorno twin! :smile::smile::smile:
Nessuno dei due ha parlato con l'altra... il problema di base è proprio la totale mancanza di comunicazione da ambo le parti...
Quello che io leggo nel post di spider non è una giustificazione a lei, ma la constatazione di questo: se ognuno sta sulle sue, se nessuno comincia e fa il primo passo non si risolve niente. La responsabilità è nel mezzo.


----------



## sienne (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quindi tutto sommato gli avrebbe dato una mano? Tentare di parlare prima, rimarcando al marito tutte le precedenti mancanze che la ammareggiavano no eh?



Ciao

dice che lo ha fatto ... ma lui da quell'orecchio era sordo ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quindi tutto sommato gli avrebbe dato una mano? Tentare di parlare prima, rimarcando al marito tutte le precedenti mancanze che la deprimevano no eh?


Sai perchè non succede questo? Perchè io penso che tu pensi, e allora io ripenso che tu pensi... insomma, manca la comunicazione vera di fondo.
Anch'io avrei tanto voluto che mio marito mi parlasse, ma perchè anche io non gli ho parlato dei miei problemi?
E' una domanda che sto facendo a me stessa, non a te, eh!


----------



## sienne (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai perchè non succede questo? Perchè io penso che tu pensi, e allora io ripenso che tu pensi... insomma, manca la comunicazione vera di fondo.
> Anch'io avrei tanto voluto che mio marito mi parlasse, ma perchè anche io non gli ho parlato dei miei problemi?
> E' una domanda che sto facendo a me stessa, non a te, eh!



Ciao

quando non vi è un'atmosfera "leggera" ... si teme di appesantirla ancora maggiormente. 
Già si porta il proprio peso ... poi l'altro ... poi l'insieme della coppia ... penso che,
inconsapevolmente si cerca la via più "leggera", senza rendersi conto di allontanarsi ... 

Forza!


sienne


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai perchè non succede questo? Perchè io penso che tu pensi, e allora io ripenso che tu pensi... insomma, manca la comunicazione vera di fondo.
> *Anch'io avrei tanto voluto che mio marito mi parlasse, ma perchè anche io non gli ho parlato dei miei problemi?*
> E' una domanda che sto facendo a me stessa, non a te, eh!


:up:
Io ero terrorizzata di mettere le carte in tavola con mio marito (quasi un anno fa!) e molti qui mi dicevano che non avrei dovuto parlargli apertamente di tutto quello che avevo dentro, dei miei dubbi, di quello che stavo provando... io credo, ancora oggi, di aver preso la migliore decisione possibile, nonostante il terremoto emotivo che ne è comunque seguito... abbiamo retto, stiamo reggendo...


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :up:
> Io ero terrorizzata di mettere le carte in tavola con mio marito (quasi un anno fa!) e molti qui mi dicevano che non avrei dovuto parlargli apertamente di tutto quello che avevo dentro, dei miei dubbi, di quello che stavo provando... io credo, ancora oggi, di aver preso la migliore decisione possibile, nonostante il terremoto emotivo che ne è comunque seguito... abbiamo retto, stiamo reggendo...


Ti credo. Anche a me consigliano di non parlare, compresa la psico, ma io sento che è arrivato il momento, non so, forse perchè si sta muovendo qualcosa dentro di me e nella nostra coppia...è un movimento impercettibile, ma che c'è stato...
Tu sei stata tradita?


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando non vi è un'atmosfera "leggera" ... si teme di appesantirla ancora maggiormente.
> Già si porta il proprio peso ... poi l'altro ... poi l'insieme della coppia ... penso che,
> ...


Sì, credo anch'io sia questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quotone ...
> 
> ...


Hanno una buona occasione ora, sanno entrambi di aver "tradito" la propria famiglia che in un modo chi in un altro se riescono a ritrovare sincerità come coppia c'è la possono fare p, ovvio che do per scontato che ancora si amano, questo e' essenziale in un rapporto


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno twin! :smile::smile::smile:
> Nessuno dei due ha parlato con l'altra... il problema di base è proprio la totale mancanza di comunicazione da ambo le parti...
> Quello che io leggo nel post di spider non è una giustificazione a lei, ma la constatazione di questo: se ognuno sta sulle sue, se nessuno comincia e fa il primo passo non si risolve niente. La responsabilità è nel mezzo.


ciao twin  esatto, la cosa che colpisce subito è la mancanza di dialogo... però secondo me, prima di comincaire le numerose avventure fuori casa, lei avrebbe potuto e dovuto tentare... secondo me metterli sullo stesso piano è sbagliato. Nel caso del nostro amico le responsabilità dentro la casa del matrimonio possono essere simili, ma restavano dentro il matrimonio. Quando uno dei due decide di aprire la finestra, prima di scavalcare il davanzale ed uscire a passeggiare con gli altri, secondo me dovrebbe almeno tentare un dialogo profondo...


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :up:
> Io ero terrorizzata di mettere le carte in tavola con mio marito (quasi un anno fa!) e molti qui mi dicevano che non avrei dovuto parlargli apertamente di tutto quello che avevo dentro, dei miei dubbi, di quello che stavo provando...* io credo, ancora oggi, di aver preso la migliore decisione possibile, nonostante il terremoto emotivo che ne è comunque seguito... abbiamo retto, stiamo reggendo...*


:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Tiki e benvenuto.
> Prima di tutto, noto e apprezzo anche io le premesse del tuo post iniziale: il fatto di aver ammesso e capito di aver fatto degli errori gravi sia per te stesso che per tua moglie e il vostro rapporto.
> Secondo, qui non sparge veleno nessuno. Qui, semmai, c'è chi porta la sua opinione in maniera enfatica, ma spesso efficace.
> Il punto è, a mio modesto avviso, che, non basta aver ammesso i tuoi errori ed essere riuscito a recuperarti in parte, per superare e recuperare devi arrivare a capire qual è stato il tuo meccanismo, cosa ti è scattato dentro.
> ...


Quoto questa stupenda ragassuola


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai perchè non succede questo? Perchè io penso che tu pensi, e allora io ripenso che tu pensi... insomma, manca la comunicazione vera di fondo.
> Anch'io avrei tanto voluto che mio marito mi parlasse, ma perchè anche io non gli ho parlato dei miei problemi?
> E' una domanda che sto facendo a me stessa, non a te, eh!


sai, io invece credo che nella maggior parte dei casi sia per paura... paura di rompere lo status quo, di sconvolgere un noioso ma conosciuto percorso di vita... soprattutto, paura del cambiamento. La vera paura di tutte le cose umane.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Io 54 anni, mia moglie 51, tre figli 24-22-15, sposati da 26 dopo 4 di fidanzamento. Premetto brevemente *le mie colpe* per chiarire meglio la situazione; *negli ultimi 4/5 anni mi sono progressivamente allontanato da mia moglie, scarso interesse, ultimo anno completamente asessuato, cura antidepressiva da 5 anni, vino tutti i giorni quanto bast*a non per finire sotto il tavolo, ma per non pensare ai miei guai, *qualche frase orribile per ferirla durante discussioni seral*i, quasi sempre un po’ alticcio. *Non proprio il prototipo del perfetto marito. Stop*. Non deve diventare una seduta psicanalitica su di me, quindi inizio. Nello stesso periodo mia moglie inizia ad uscire, sempre più spesso, con i vecchi compagni del liceo, diceva. Negli ultimi 2 anni sempre con maggior frequenza, unitamente ad un *uso sempre più maniacale del telefono*, protetto meglio di Fort Knox. Io sospettavo ma non dicevo nulla, intontito dal vino e *covando vagamente la speranza che se avesse commesso un passo falso me ne sarei potuto liberare*.
> Fino a quella data aveva avuto due relazioni, una con una vecchia fiamma giovanile, conosciuta prima di me ed in seguito un’altra con un ex marito di una sua amica, entrambi compagni di scuola. *Con il primo una cosa di sesso puro, ricordando i bei tempi passat*i. Con il secondo invece si vede proprio *il desiderio di conquista della femmina pre-menopausa*,
> 
> ... *da qualche mese frequenta infatti un’altro uomo, questa volta conosciuto da poco, di cui si è innamorata*. A parte la scabrosità *delle loro pratiche sessuali* ahimè così dettagliatamente descritte, leggevo proprio quanta partecipazione, affetto, dolcezza, sogno, diciamo pure *Amore* c’è nella loro relazione clandestina, fatta delle *classiche cenette intime e degli incontri in alberghi*. Il tutto mentre io, complice la crisi, lavoravo, domeniche incluse. *Dopo aver letto per ore tutto ciò, mi dicevo che avevo trovato il massimo delle prove per potermi liberare di lei.* Abbiamo parlato molto in questi giorni, mi spiace non avere amici con i quali condividere* questo “lutto”* ma non desidero coinvolgere persone che conosciamo entrambi con una storia che non si dimentica, così ho solo lei per parlare, la qual cosa che mi allevia un po’ la sofferenza. *Abbiamo deciso di provare a ricostruire, non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, quando le parlo di questa faccenda avverto che le creo un disturbo, anche se poi dialoga obtorto collo. Ma quando non lo fa a me tornano in massa i cattivi pensieri, la sfiducia totale, la rabbia, l’orgoglio ferito e non so più che pesci pigliare.* Scrivo qui per vedere se c’è qualcuno che possa interpretare la mia situazione meglio di me, scoprire se altri hanno avuto un’esperienza simile e come l’hanno risolta, insomma trovare anche solo un piccolo faro che diradi un po’ la nebbia che mi circonda.




Mi sembri contraddittorio.
Ho sottolineato alcune parti del tuo racconto, mi colpisce anche il modo di descrivere tua moglie.
In sintesi:
per anni sei stato lontano da tua moglie, niente sesso da un anno, mente lei scopava e cenava fuori con una altro, tu speravi di liberartene, poi quando scopri che ti tradisce da anni malgrado la sfiducia e la rabbia che sono nati in te, vuoi ricostruire nuovamente con lei.
Come mai ti eri allontanato da lei, prima?
E dei figli, cosa mi dici?


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao twin  esatto, la cosa che colpisce subito è la mancanza di dialogo... però secondo me, prima di comincaire le numerose avventure fuori casa, lei avrebbe potuto e dovuto tentare... secondo me metterli sullo stesso piano è sbagliato. Nel caso del nostro amico le responsabilità dentro la casa del matrimonio possono essere simili, ma restavano dentro il matrimonio. Quando uno dei due decide di aprire la finestra, prima di scavalcare il davanzale ed uscire a passeggiare con gli altri, *secondo me dovrebbe almeno tentare un dialogo profondo...*


Hai ragione, ma a volte si è "distratti" da signorine e signorini...
si è stanchi di un matrimonio ventennale...


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

*tiki taki*

e svegliarsi dal quel coma che ti era preso un po prima?
invece di affogare le tue tristezze nell'alcool, forse, avresti potuto condividere le tue ansie con tua moglie.
forse ora dovresti cercare di riconquistarla pian piano, cercando di gettare alle spalle il passato


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma a volte si è "distratti" da signorine e signorini...
> *si è stanchi di un matrimonio ventennale*...


se nonostante il riallacciare un dialogo ci si accorge che davvero non c'è più nulla da fare, lo si potrebbe chiudere, allora... e poi distrarsi con chi si vuole


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma a volte si è "distratti" da signorine e signorini...
> si è stanchi di un matrimonio ventennale...


non è detto che un matrimonio che dura da anni, stanchi


----------



## Diletta (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> mi sono iscritto in questo forum per raccontare la mia storia perché, nello sfogliare innumerevoli siti sul tradimento, non ho trovato nulla di comparabile a quanto accaduto a me, o forse non l’ho notato io per la scarsa lucidità che ancora mi domina. Io 54 anni, mia moglie 51, tre figli 24-22-15, sposati da 26 dopo 4 di fidanzamento. Premetto brevemente le mie colpe per chiarire meglio la situazione; negli ultimi 4/5 anni mi sono progressivamente allontanato da mia moglie, scarso interesse, ultimo anno completamente asessuato, cura antidepressiva da 5 anni, vino tutti i giorni quanto basta non per finire sotto il tavolo, ma per non pensare ai miei guai, qualche frase orribile per ferirla durante discussioni serali, quasi sempre un po’ alticcio. Non proprio il prototipo del perfetto marito. Stop. Non deve diventare una seduta psicanalitica su di me, quindi inizio. Nello stesso periodo mia moglie inizia ad uscire, sempre più spesso, con i vecchi compagni del liceo, diceva. Negli ultimi 2 anni sempre con maggior frequenza, unitamente ad un uso sempre più maniacale del telefono, protetto meglio di Fort Knox. Io sospettavo ma non dicevo nulla, intontito dal vino e covando vagamente la speranza che se avesse commesso un passo falso me ne sarei potuto liberare. Quasi due mesi fa commette un errore. Racconta, neanche a me ma alla figlia maggiore, di aver progettato un week-end con le sue amiche, confessandole poi, non ricordo costretta da cosa, che invece lo aveva passato con i suoi compagni, costretta a dire una balla per non fare arrabbiare me. Di fronte alla balla conclamata dentro di me scatta qualcosa. Vado sul computer che lei usa in ufficio, (lavoriamo insieme) cerco e trovo un backup del suo telefono e lo apro. Era vecchio, si fermava ad agosto 2013, ma c’era tutto in bella mostra e quel che leggo mi fa cadere il mondo addosso. Fino a quella data aveva avuto due relazioni, una con una vecchia fiamma giovanile, conosciuta prima di me ed in seguito un’altra con un ex marito di una sua amica, entrambi compagni di scuola. Con il primo una cosa di sesso puro, ricordando i bei tempi passati. Con il secondo invece si vede proprio il desiderio di conquista della femmina pre-menopausa, lo ha preso per sfinimento, tacchinandolo per mesi. Questo era il quanto ad agosto 2013; ma qual’è la situazione oggi, maggio 2014? Decido di non dirle nulla delle mie scoperte e nottetempo eseguo un’altro backup del suo telefono, al diavolo la privacy. Apertolo, mi rendo conto che il disastro è totale; da qualche mese frequenta infatti un’altro uomo, questa volta conosciuto da poco, di cui si è innamorata. A parte la scabrosità delle loro pratiche sessuali ahimè così dettagliatamente descritte, leggevo proprio quanta partecipazione, affetto, dolcezza, sogno, diciamo pure Amore c’è nella loro relazione clandestina, fatta delle classiche cenette intime e degli incontri in alberghi. Il tutto mentre io, complice la crisi, lavoravo, domeniche incluse. Dopo aver letto per ore tutto ciò, mi dicevo che avevo trovato il massimo delle prove per potermi liberare di lei. Ed invece che mi accade? Decido in un’istante di recuperare me stesso quindi via il vino, dieta (i primi giorni non mi devo neanche sforzare, tanto non mangio nulla), cura della mia persona. Ovviamente dopo l’edificante lettura la affronto e le dico che so tutto, anche i dettagli più minuscoli e dopo un breve ma dovuto sfogo, le chiedo cosa intenda fare. Mi dice che la relazione attuale è finita, le chiedo quando, mi risponde “oggi”! Arrabbiato, stordito, umiliato, con l’autostima sotto i tacchi resto interdetto. Per farla breve, dopo 6, dico sei giorni dalle mie rivelazioni, leggo ancora di sfuggita un suo messaggio all’amante in cui lei dice “voglio farti sapere che mi manchi da morire”. Nei giorni seguenti mi racconta che la storia è davvero finita, che la mia scoperta ha di fatto frantumato il sogno in cui viveva per riportarla alla realtà, che per lei è fatta di me, dei figli e del lavoro. Ha visto in me un cambiamento positivo pressoché istantaneo, mi dice che per la vecchiaia non si vede a fianco di nessun altro al di fuori di me. Abbiamo parlato molto in questi giorni, mi spiace non avere amici con i quali condividere questo “lutto” ma non desidero coinvolgere persone che conosciamo entrambi con una storia che non si dimentica, così ho solo lei per parlare, la qual cosa che mi allevia un po’ la sofferenza. Abbiamo deciso di provare a ricostruire, non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, quando le parlo di questa faccenda avverto che le creo un disturbo, anche se poi dialoga obtorto collo. Ma quando non lo fa a me tornano in massa i cattivi pensieri, la sfiducia totale, la rabbia, l’orgoglio ferito e non so più che pesci pigliare. Scrivo qui per vedere se c’è qualcuno che possa interpretare la mia situazione meglio di me, scoprire se altri hanno avuto un’esperienza simile e come l’hanno risolta, insomma trovare anche solo un piccolo faro che diradi un po’ la nebbia che mi circonda.
> Grazie per la pazienza e spero anche per gli aiuti che riceverò.



Mi viene solo da dire che:
"non tutto il male viene per nuocere"

Ci voleva questo scossone, ma è un eufemismo, per uscire dal limbo in cui eri sprofondato.
So, però, cosa si prova "dopo"...i cattivi pensieri e tutto il resto a seguire.
Anche secondo me, un aiuto vi ci vuole per accendere quel faro di cui parli e che ora è lontanissimo e comprensibilissimo che sia così.


----------



## Diletta (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> se nonostante il riallacciare un dialogo ci si accorge che davvero non c'è più nulla da fare, lo si potrebbe chiudere, allora... e poi distrarsi con chi si vuole



Ma vedi qual'è il problema, secondo me.
Moltissime volte non è questione di riuscire a chiudere un matrimonio, perché non è quella l'intenzione.
C'è solo voglia, tanta voglia, di qualcosa di nuovo che ci regali di nuovo una manciata di emozioni.
In fondo, è tutto qui, ma come si risolve?
Lo dico a te perché io, nel mio piccolo, l'ho risolto.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai, io invece credo che nella maggior parte dei casi sia per paura... paura di rompere lo status quo, di sconvolgere un noioso ma conosciuto percorso di vita... soprattutto, paura del cambiamento. La vera paura di tutte le cose umane.


Quoto. Siamo umani, d'altronde.




Nobody ha detto:


> se nonostante il riallacciare un dialogo ci si accorge che davvero non c'è più nulla da fare, lo si potrebbe chiudere, allora... e poi distrarsi con chi si vuole


E siamo sempre lì. Per riallacciare un dialogo ci vuole la voglia di riallacciarlo, di parlare, di comunicare, ecc. ma, e parlo per me, per quello che ho quotato sopra, ci si adagia in un conosciuto e ci si distrae con uno sconosciuto.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non è detto che un matrimonio che dura da anni, stanchi


Sì, non è detto. Ma ti assicuro per esperienza, che dopo venticinque anni il matrimonio non è più come il primo anno.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi qual'è il problema, secondo me.
> Moltissime volte non è questione di riuscire a chiudere un matrimonio, perché non è quella l'intenzione.
> C'è solo voglia, tanta voglia, di qualcosa di nuovo che ci regali di nuovo una manciata di emozioni.
> In fondo, è tutto qui, ma come si risolve?
> Lo dico a te perché io, nel mio piccolo, l'ho risolto.


Mio marito l'ha risolta cercando un'altra...


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi qual'è il problema, secondo me.
> Moltissime volte* non è questione di riuscire a chiudere un matrimonio, perché non è quella l'intenzione.
> C'è solo voglia, tanta voglia, di qualcosa di nuovo che ci regali di nuovo una manciata di emozioni.
> In fondo, è tutto qui, ma come si risolve?*
> Lo dico a te perché io, nel mio piccolo, l'ho risolto.


aspetta però... se non ami più il tuo compagno, perchè non chiudere il matrimonio? Se d'altronde lo ami, perchè cercare le emozioni fuori?
Per me il resto è raccontarsela... da quel che vedo in giro, tantissimi confondono passione e amore con tiepide convivenze. Se il rapporto è finito, beh è FINITO. Chiaro che non ti da più tante emozioni... ma allora, si abbia il coraggio di ammetterlo e chiudere. Invece no, si va a cercar fuori quello che non si trova più in casa. Ma che matrimoni sono? Di facciata... perchè dello spirito del matrimonio, non c'è più nessuna traccia.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quoto. *Siamo umani, d'altronde.*
> 
> 
> 
> E siamo sempre lì. Per riallacciare un dialogo ci vuole la voglia di riallacciarlo, di parlare, di comunicare, ecc. ma, e parlo per me, per quello che ho quotato sopra, ci si adagia in un conosciuto e ci si distrae con uno sconosciuto.


eh si...  però qualche umano ha il coraggio di cambiare.


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, non è detto. Ma ti assicuro per esperienza, che dopo venticinque anni il matrimonio non è più come il primo anno.


ovviamente non può esserci la passione, ma per certi versi e in alcuni casi è più forte di prima
ho amici che vivono il matrimonio, dopo 30 anni, molto bene


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente non può esserci la passione, ma per certi versi e in alcuni casi è più forte di prima
> ho amici che vivono il matrimonio, dopo 30 anni, molto bene


anche io... pochi, ma ci sono. E quando una coppia si ama davvero, si percepisce eccome.


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche io... pochi, ma ci sono. E quando una coppia si ama davvero, si percepisce eccome.


infatti, lo percepisci da molte cose o comportamenti


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti, lo percepisci da molte cose o comportamenti


si... ma anche solo da come si guardano, anche dopo anni.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh si...  però qualche umano ha il coraggio di cambiare.


Sì, ma sono rari. Oppure cambi quando ti arriva un ceffone dalla vita, come è successo a me.



gas ha detto:


> ovviamente non può esserci la passione, ma per certi versi e in alcuni casi è più forte di prima
> ho amici che vivono il matrimonio, dopo 30 anni, molto bene





Nobody ha detto:


> anche io... pochi, ma ci sono. E quando una coppia si ama davvero, si percepisce eccome.





gas ha detto:


> infatti, lo percepisci da molte cose o comportamenti





Nobody ha detto:


> si... ma anche solo da come si guardano, anche dopo anni.


Sì, tutto quello che dite è giusto, ma ci vuole amore reciproco per mantenersi così.
E se manca, o si affievolisce, si va a cercare altrove.
D'altronde basta guardare solo gli utenti del forum...


----------



## Diletta (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mio marito l'ha risolta cercando un'altra...



quasi tutti...e noi non abbiamo avuto la fortuna che a loro bastasse praticare uno sport o dedicarsi ad una grande passione che non fosse quella che sappiamo.
Così è la vita...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Si da allora abbiamo parlato per decine di ore, sa tutto quello che so io, per quanto riguarda il mio comportamento ne parlavamo anche prima, lei dice di aver tentato di tutto per farmi diciamo rinsavire, senza ottenere nulla. Riconosco che è vero anche se nel "tentare di tutto" non era compreso ciò che mi avrebbe potuto aiutare veramente.Il brutto è che non lo so nemmeno io, l'unica cosa che ha funzionato è l'ultima, ma in modo un po' troppo violento. Lei dice di essersi sentita sola, senza considerazione da parte mia, schiacciata dagli impegni di lavoro (stiamo cercando da anni di salvare la nostra piccola attività), senza sorrisi ed allegria e ovviamente senza sesso. Soluzione, cercare fuori, prima le risate, poi il sesso ed infine l'amore. Data la situazione dice di non essere pentita dei suoi comportamenti, "cosa avrei dovuto fare?" ma di soffrire moltissimo del male che mi ha fatto. Mah...


a me pare una risposta onesta, per quanto spiacevole. Del resto devi realizzare che di piacevoli non te ne poteva dare.
Secondo me da questa franchezza reciproca potete costruire qualcosa di buono, se sentite di volerlo ancora fare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> In pratica mi dici che se il nostro rapporto avesse funzionato non si sarebbe comportata così, questo è abbastanza ovvio, ma d'ora in poi? Preciso che non bevevo da finire sotto al tavolo ma quel tanto che bastava a darmi torpore per non pensare ai guai ed infilarmi nel letto addormentandomi in fretta. Quindi niente sesso.


ma anche niente tante altre cose: tenerezza, dialogo, vicinanza, allegria, motivazione. Non voglio mica metterti in croce, voglio solo dire che probabilmente non era il sesso la cosa che mancava a tua moglie, era un compagno.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, ma sono rari. Oppure cambi quando ti arriva un ceffone dalla vita, come è successo a me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si vabbè... torni sempre lì  Si può chiudere, allora. Di per se poi, gli utenti di un forum chiamato "tradimento" non sono un campione statisticamente attendibile :smile:


----------



## Diletta (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> aspetta però... se non ami più il tuo compagno, perchè non chiudere il matrimonio? Se d'altronde lo ami, perchè cercare le emozioni fuori?
> Per me il resto è raccontarsela... da quel che vedo in giro, tantissimi confondono passione e amore con tiepide convivenze. Se il rapporto è finito, beh è FINITO. Chiaro che non ti da più tante emozioni... ma allora, si abbia il coraggio di ammetterlo e chiudere. Invece no, si va a cercar fuori quello che non si trova più in casa. Ma che matrimoni sono? Di facciata... perchè dello spirito del matrimonio, non c'è più nessuna traccia.



Appunto...non ti dà più tante emozioni, hai ragione.
E invece le emozioni sono belle e questo è indiscutibile no? Piace a tutti provare certe cose...

Io ho, finalmente, capito una cosa: che non siamo sempre uguali, e che quindi si possa attraversare un periodo in cui siamo più fragili e vulnerabili, più emotivamente vulnerabili e questo è un terreno fertile per cadere in tentazione e cedere se si presenta l'occasione.
Qui entra in gioco la personalità, come siamo fatti.
E' ovvio che una persona di principio, con un codice morale integro, avrà più risorse per contrastare la "minaccia" di chi, invece, vive con più leggerezza.

Quindi, ripeto e ne sono convinta, non c'entra nulla che il rapporto sia finito e con esso l'amore.

Credimi: se tornassi indietro nel tempo e leggessi quello che ho detto ora non crederei che a scriverlo sono stata io.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Appunto...non ti dà più tante emozioni, hai ragione.
> E invece le emozioni sono belle e questo è indiscutibile no? Piace a tutti provare certe cose...
> 
> Io ho, finalmente, capito una cosa:* che non siamo sempre uguali, e che quindi si possa attraversare un periodo in cui siamo più fragili e vulnerabili, più emotivamente vulnerabili e questo è un terreno fertile per cadere in tentazione e cedere se si presenta l'occasione.*
> ...


questo è certo... infatti capisco una scappatella nel momento di debolezza, molto meno le relazioni clandestine che durano nel tempo. Però è ovvio, tutto è soggettivo e ognuno di noi trova la propria "misura" in cui vivere. Basta però non atteggiarsi a vittima delle circostanze. 
Sull'ultima tua frase invece sono in completo disaccordo... quando in un rapporto duraturo una coppia si ama davvero, non tradisce. Il resto per me è raccontarsela... d'altronde si è bugiardi soprattutto con se stessi, prima ancora che con gli altri. Questo secondo me perchè i più duri giudici di noi stessi siamo proprio noi, e ci fa comodo nascondere i "reati" commessi :smile:


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si vabbè... torni sempre lì  Si può chiudere, allora. Di per se poi, gli utenti di un forum chiamato "tradimento" non sono un campione statisticamente attendibile :smile:


Lo so che gli utenti di questo forum non sono un campione attendibile!
Non torno sempre lì, dico che se da lì ci si schioda, si può ripartire. 
Cioè, il passato non si può cambiare, cerchiamo di elaborarlo ed andare avanti. Mica è facile, eh!


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo è certo... infatti capisco una scappatella nel momento di debolezza, molto meno le relazioni clandestine che durano nel tempo. Però è ovvio, tutto è soggettivo e ognuno di noi trova la propria "misura" in cui vivere. Basta però non atteggiarsi a vittima delle circostanze.
> Sull'ultima tua frase invece sono in completo disaccordo... quando in un rapporto duraturo una coppia si ama davvero, non tradisce. Il resto per me è raccontarsela... d'altronde si è bugiardi soprattutto con se stessi, prima ancora che con gli altri. *Questo secondo me perchè i più duri giudici di noi stessi siamo proprio noi, e ci fa comodo nascondere i "reati" commessi :smile:*


In realtà, quando si ama davvero, non ci dovrebbe essere bisogno di "evadere", ma, anch'io come Diletta, sto guardando il mondo da un'altra prospettiva, e sto notando le nmila sfaccettature di cui siamo fatti.

Sul neretto: Giusto! Infatti si fa una fatica boia e guardarsi dentro, a guardare la nostra ombra...


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo so che gli utenti di questo forum non sono un campione attendibile!
> Non torno sempre lì, dico che se da lì ci si schioda, si può ripartire.
> Cioè, *il passato non si può cambiare, cerchiamo di elaborarlo ed andare avanti. Mica è facile,* eh!


:up:


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> In realtà, quando si ama davvero, non ci dovrebbe essere bisogno di "evadere", ma, anch'io come Diletta,* sto guardando il mondo da un'altra prospettiva, e sto notando le nmila sfaccettature di cui siamo fatti.*
> 
> Sul neretto: Giusto! Infatti si fa una fatica boia e guardarsi dentro, a guardare la nostra ombra...


anche questo è vero... l'importante è che non diventi un alibi per non affrontare la realtà, e non dover prendere decisioni fondamentali nella nostra vita.


----------



## Tiki (4 Luglio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto. Anche io apprezzo la tua franchezza, che tra l'altro ci ha già detto molto di te, forse anche più di quel che volevi. Ma è "positivo", ci dà la possibilità di capire meglio la situazione. Qui c'è molta carne al fuoco, direi.
> 
> E prima di parlare di tua moglie, vorrei capire meglio la storia del bere. Adesso tocca scoprire al forum un lato di me finora sconosciuto, ma io con la bottiglia ho avuto una storia sincera, importante e passionale lunga 6 anni in passato, quindi è questa la cosa più interessante dal mio punto di vista. Quando hai cominciato, come, e se lo sai, perchè? Considera che in questo periodo sono anche in cura per un episodio depressivo piuttosto rognoso, quindi forse una sintonia la troviamo!
> 
> ...


Ciao e grazie per l'incoraggiamento, che rivolgo anche a te.
Ho iniziato con la nascita della mia prima figlia, la birretta alla sera dopo cena, poi due poi tre. Smesse le birre per le critiche ricevute ho iniziato a portarmi sul divano la bottiglia di vino della cena. A tavola i bicchieri aumentavano gradatamente. Il perché, mi sembra per affogare la rabbia e la frustrazione di non riuscire ad affrontarla, mi sembrava troppo forte. Questo però lo vedo solo ora, all'epoca manco mi passava per la mente. 
Per la seconda opportunità, a parte ritrovare la lucidità per non soffrire troppo rivedendo di continuo il brutto film, mi pare che il problema sia questo: se ho paura di perderla, i miei comportamenti futuri rischiano di non essere sinceri,voler fare solo ciò che fa piacere allei rischia di farmi ritornare la rabbia e ricadere nella situazione precedente. Forse bisognerebbe essere più egoisti, in senso sano; fare cioè ciò che piace per se stessi, essere quindi più spontanei. Ma non ne sono capace, chissà perché


----------



## Tiki (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche niente tante altre cose: tenerezza, dialogo, vicinanza, allegria, motivazione. Non voglio mica metterti in croce, voglio solo dire che probabilmente non era il sesso la cosa che mancava a tua moglie, era un compagno.


Vero; ma adesso?


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche questo è vero... l'importante è che non diventi un alibi per non affrontare la realtà, e non dover prendere decisioni fondamentali nella nostra vita.


Per me no, per me è un allargare gli orizzonti. Io sono (ero?) un po' inquadrata, certe cose erano inaccettabili, adesso invece cerco di capire chi le fa, e le motivazioni che lo hanno indotto a ciò. E' un po' un cambiamento di rotta, la mia ex-rotta.
E di questo mio cambiamento devo ringraziare la psicoterapia.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Per me no, per me è un allargare gli orizzonti. Io sono (ero?) un po' inquadrata, *certe cose erano inaccettabili, adesso invece cerco di capire chi le fa, e le motivazioni che lo hanno indotto a ciò*. E' un po' un cambiamento di rotta, la mia ex-rotta.
> E di questo mio cambiamento devo ringraziare la psicoterapia.


anche io... infatti non le ritengo inaccettabili, ogni situazione è diversa. Però questo atteggiamento secondo me va sempre unito alla massima sincerità verso noi stessi e gli altri. Altrimenti si sprofonda... è inaccettabile solo la menzogna ripetuta, quella che non consente all'altra persona il diritto di scegliere. E tutto sommato non lo consente nemmeno al mentitore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Vero; ma adesso?


Adesso sta in voi: uno a uno palla al centro, a meno che l'arbitro non abbia fischiato 3 volte.
Secondo me.
Guardatevi dentro e perdonatevi a vicenda, se c'è ancora amore.


----------



## Kid (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Ma quando non lo fa a me tornano in massa i cattivi pensieri, la sfiducia totale, la rabbia, l’orgoglio ferito e non so più che pesci pigliare. Scrivo qui per vedere se c’è qualcuno che possa interpretare la mia situazione meglio di me, scoprire se altri hanno avuto un’esperienza simile e come l’hanno risolta, insomma trovare anche solo un piccolo faro che diradi un po’ la nebbia che mi circonda.
> Grazie per la pazienza e spero anche per gli aiuti che riceverò.


Intanto posso dirti che ogni tuo pensiero e stato d'animo è assolutamente comune a tutti i traditi. Quindi tira un sospiro e pensa che prima di te ci sono passate tante persone e che molte ce l'hanno fatta a superare la crisi.

Da parte mia posso solo dirti di tenere duro e vedere come si evolve la situazione. Non voglio mentirti: sarà un cammino molto impervio.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Tiki (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> aspetta però... se non ami più il tuo compagno, perchè non chiudere il matrimonio? Se d'altronde lo ami, perchè cercare le emozioni fuori?
> Per me il resto è raccontarsela... da quel che vedo in giro, tantissimi confondono passione e amore con tiepide convivenze. Se il rapporto è finito, beh è FINITO. Chiaro che non ti da più tante emozioni... ma allora, si abbia il coraggio di ammetterlo e chiudere. Invece no, si va a cercar fuori quello che non si trova più in casa. Ma che matrimoni sono? Di facciata... perchè dello spirito del matrimonio, non c'è più nessuna traccia.


Anch'io speravo fosse così, e pensavo o dentro o fuori, ma nel mio caso ora non ci vedo solo più il bianco ed il nero. Infatti io non l'ho tradita in modo classico, ma con comportamenti inadeguati. E poi, nonostante tutto, almeno a noi e almeno mi sembra, un tenue filo ci lega ancora e non si è mai spezzato; i ricordi del passato, con l'affetto certamente provato, una famiglia che regge le tempeste, il desiderio di portare a spasso i nipoti assieme in futuro, ritrovare un'intesa sessuale soddisfacente con il compagno/a di una vita, supportarsi entrambi nelle difficoltà della vita. Quindi definire FINITO un qualcosa che provocherebbe nostalgie ad entrambi mi sembra riduttivo. Almeno lo spero.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2014)

Un tradimento atipico in effetti.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Anch'io speravo fosse così, e pensavo o dentro o fuori, ma nel mio caso ora non ci vedo solo più il bianco ed il nero. Infatti io non l'ho tradita in modo classico, ma con comportamenti inadeguati. E poi, nonostante tutto, almeno a noi e almeno mi sembra, un tenue filo ci lega ancora e non si è mai spezzato; i ricordi del passato, con l'affetto certamente provato, una famiglia che regge le tempeste, il desiderio di portare a spasso i nipoti assieme in futuro, ritrovare un'intesa sessuale soddisfacente con il compagno/a di una vita, supportarsi entrambi nelle difficoltà della vita. *Quindi definire FINITO un qualcosa che provocherebbe nostalgie ad entrambi mi sembra riduttivo*.* Almeno lo spero*.


ciao  ognuno è misura di sè stesso, se lo ritieni ancora in piedi fai bene ad insistere, ma senza sperare... fallo e basta.


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, ma sono rari. Oppure cambi quando ti arriva un ceffone dalla vita, come è successo a me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero, ma non tutte le coppie si guardano in giro


----------



## Kid (4 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vero, ma non tutte le coppie si guardano in giro


Tutte no... ma potessimo contarle, credo se ne salverebbero molto poche.


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Tutte no... ma potessimo contarle, credo se ne salverebbero molto poche.


quando io guardo fuori dala finestra... vedo coppie che stanno bene assieme o almeno paiono ai miei occhi
non sono mica tutte come la mia


----------



## Kid (4 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quando io guardo fuori dala finestra... vedo coppie che stanno bene assieme o almeno paiono ai miei occhi
> non sono mica tutte come la mia


Dai, non serve che te lo dica io che l'apparenza spesso inganna. E solitamente sono le coppie più insospettabili a nascondere più polvere sotto al letto.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

ciao tiki

ti stai facendo aiutare per la questione dell'alcol?

perchè non è la sostanza il problema, lo sai bene vero?

la sostanza è una risposta, ad altro. E quell'altro è tutto tuo.

non basta smettere la bottiglia, per smettere il meccanismo che ti ha portato da lei. 

Sono altri i conti da fare. E da soli...è molto complicato. 

E anche tua moglie, avrà da elaborare. La rabbia alcolica....è pesante da digerire. Lasciatelo dire. Molto.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche io... infatti non le ritengo inaccettabili, ogni situazione è diversa. Però questo atteggiamento secondo me va sempre unito alla massima sincerità verso noi stessi e gli altri. Altrimenti si sprofonda... è inaccettabile solo la menzogna ripetuta, quella che non consente all'altra persona il diritto di scegliere. E tutto sommato non lo consente nemmeno al mentitore.


Sì, la sincerità è importante.
E' quando scopri che dall'altra parte non c'è, che tutto crolla... e non è bello, te lo assicuro.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Intanto posso dirti che ogni tuo pensiero e stato d'animo è assolutamente comune a tutti i traditi. Quindi tira un sospiro e pensa che prima di te ci sono passate tante persone e che molte ce l'hanno fatta a superare la crisi.
> 
> Da parte mia posso solo dirti di tenere duro e vedere come si evolve la situazione. *Non voglio mentirti: sarà un cammino molto impervio.*
> 
> In bocca al lupo


Confermo. Non so se sei appassionato di montagna, ma hai presente quei sentieri che a vederli da giù ti dici che non ce la farai, quelli che io chiamo da capra? Ecco, io mi immagino su un sentiero così, ogni tanto prendo uno scivolone e torno indietro, mi sbuccio le ginocchia, mi fa un male cane, ma poi torno su e cerco di andare avanti, e poi mi cade un ramo in testa, e poi scivolo su una pigna, e poi... finalmente riesco a fare qualche metro in piedi... e via così.
Adesso sono in piedi e non vacillo, e  va bene così. Spero di arrivare in cima a vedere quei panorama mozzafiato, dove ci sono le montagne innevate, il sole che splende e un cielo limpido che più limpido non si può.
So che ci sono quei panorami, li ho visti!
Dai Tiki, ce la farai!


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, la sincerità è importante.
> E' quando scopri che dall'altra parte non c'è, che tutto crolla... *e non è bello, te lo assicuro*.


lo so, non l'ho sperimentato in campo amoroso, ma in quello dell'amicizia si.


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Anch'io speravo fosse così, e pensavo o dentro o fuori, ma nel mio caso ora non ci vedo solo più il bianco ed il nero. Infatti io non l'ho tradita in modo classico, ma con comportamenti inadeguati. E poi, nonostante tutto, almeno a noi e almeno mi sembra, un tenue filo ci lega ancora e non si è mai spezzato; i ricordi del passato, con l'affetto certamente provato, una famiglia che regge le tempeste, il desiderio di portare a spasso i nipoti assieme in futuro, ritrovare un'intesa sessuale soddisfacente con il compagno/a di una vita, supportarsi entrambi nelle difficoltà della vita. Quindi definire FINITO un qualcosa che provocherebbe nostalgie ad entrambi mi sembra riduttivo. Almeno lo spero.


:up:
Tiki hai detto veramente tanto in questo post! Sono sicura che ce la potete fare! Insieme! Forza!
Quel filo è molto più resistente di quello che pensi!
Mi piaci, penso sei una persona intelligente, ce la puoi fare a superare il problema dell'alcol, sono convinta che la lucidità ce l'hai. Come dice Ipazia, devi andare a ricercare il meccanismo che è scattato in te.
Non aver paura di farti aiutare, in molti lo fanno, io l'ho fatto e sto molto, molto meglio con me e con gli altri. E con Marito.


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie per l'incoraggiamento, che rivolgo anche a te.
> Ho iniziato con la nascita della mia prima figlia, la birretta alla sera dopo cena, poi due poi tre. Smesse le birre per le critiche ricevute ho iniziato a portarmi sul divano la bottiglia di vino della cena. A tavola i bicchieri aumentavano gradatamente. Il perché, mi sembra per affogare la rabbia e la frustrazione di non riuscire ad affrontarla, mi sembrava troppo forte. Questo però lo vedo solo ora, all'epoca manco mi passava per la mente.
> Per la seconda opportunità, a parte ritrovare la lucidità per non soffrire troppo rivedendo di continuo il brutto film, mi pare che il problema sia questo: se ho paura di perderla, i miei comportamenti futuri rischiano di non essere sinceri,voler fare solo ciò che fa piacere allei rischia di farmi ritornare la rabbia e ricadere nella situazione precedente. Forse bisognerebbe essere più egoisti, in senso sano; fare cioè ciò che piace per se stessi, essere quindi più spontanei. Ma non ne sono capace, chissà perché


Ma sì che ne sei capace! :smile:
Forse non ti rendi conto che già solo per aver fatto quest'analisi da solo sei un passo avanti.
Come dicevo prima, hai bisogno di farti aiutare da una persona estranea e competente, che aiuti anche tua moglie e voi come coppia, ma io penso che i presupposti ci sono per elaborare il passato e guardare al futuro. 
Tiki, si vive nel presente, cercando di immaginare un futuro, forti del passato... questo è un modo per affrontare le difficoltà e le sofferenze della vita...
:smile:


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti credo. Anche a me consigliano di non parlare, compresa la psico, ma io sento che è arrivato il momento, non so, forse perchè si sta muovendo qualcosa dentro di me e nella nostra coppia...è un movimento impercettibile, ma che c'è stato...
> Tu sei stata tradita?


No, non sono stata tradita e all'epoca mi sono fermata (in parte anche non per mia volontà). Ho raccontato tutto a Marito che mi ha confessato a sua volta di aver avuto un'occasione e di aver rifiutato (io gli credo). Storia esclusiva di quasi 29 anni (5 di amicizia, vera), traumi vari sulle spalle di entrambi.
Comunque il nostro rapporto è cambiato negli ultimi undici mesi, le cose succedono e si evolvono, è deleterio restare fermi, ma quel filo di cui parla anche Tiki non si è spezzato.


----------



## Diletta (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo è certo... infatti capisco una scappatella nel momento di debolezza, molto meno le relazioni clandestine che durano nel tempo. Però è ovvio, tutto è soggettivo e ognuno di noi trova la propria "misura" in cui vivere. Basta però non atteggiarsi a vittima delle circostanze.
> Sull'ultima tua frase invece sono in completo disaccordo... *quando in un rapporto duraturo una coppia si ama davvero, non tradisce. *Il resto per me è raccontarsela... d'altronde si è bugiardi soprattutto con se stessi, prima ancora che con gli altri. Questo secondo me perchè i più duri giudici di noi stessi siamo proprio noi, e ci fa comodo nascondere i "reati" commessi :smile:



...e allora mio marito non mi ama per niente e non mi ha mai amato.
Però mi ha sposato e passa ogni suo tempo libero con me, non so cos'altro dire.


----------



## Diletta (4 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai, non serve che te lo dica io che l'apparenza spesso inganna. *E solitamente sono le coppie più insospettabili a nascondere più polvere sotto al letto.*




Eccome!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora mio marito non mi ama per niente e non mi ha mai amato.
> Però mi ha sposato e passa ogni suo tempo libero con me, non so cos'altro dire.


il termine "amore" è talmente indefinito che ad esso si può associare  tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ognuno sceglie una "visione" che sente sua... e tutte possono essere valide o meno. Nella mia, quando si ama una persona non la si tradisce regolarmente con una relazione clandestina.


----------



## Diletta (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il termine "amore" è talmente indefinito che ad esso si può associare  tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ognuno sceglie una "visione" che sente sua... e tutte possono essere valide o meno. *Nella mia, quando si ama una persona non la si tradisce regolarmente *con una relazione clandestina.




Anche nella mia.
Invece, nella sua sì, la sua coscienza gliel'ha permesso eccome.
Spero per lui che io non trovi mai nient'altro oltre a quello che so perché...
è inimmaginabile quello che succederebbe in casa mia!


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche nella mia.
> Invece, nella sua sì, la sua coscienza gliel'ha permesso eccome.
> *Spero per lui che io non trovi mai nient'altro oltre a quello che so perché...*
> *è inimmaginabile quello che succederebbe in casa mia*!


non esagerare troppo però


----------



## Diletta (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non esagerare troppo però



ma stai scherzando?
Io sono una tipa sanguigna e passionale, del resto sono fatta così.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando?
> Io sono una tipa sanguigna e passionale, del resto sono fatta così.


limitati a qualche scarpata in bocca


----------



## Spider (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quindi tutto sommato gli avrebbe dato una mano? Tentare di parlare prima, rimarcando al marito tutte le precedenti mancanze che la deprimevano no eh?


rispondo a te che sembri la versione edulcorata di quel misogino di Oscuro.
tentare di parlarne prima.
ti appelli a questo.
fermo restando che non sappiamo bene se lo abbia fatto e in che termini, resta che fallocatri come siete, 
vi concentrate continuamente sui tutti i cazzi presi o no.
se nella disamina di quello che è successo, non manca mai quello che avrebbe dovuto fare.
non avrebbe dovuto prendere altri cazzi.
per te questo fa la differenza, totale.

non lo ha fatto, ok?
resta sempre quello che ha fatto, i cazzi presi, le sciabordate, le ore e ore...
gente come Oscuro che concentra tutto sul fatto fisico, roba da medioevo,
 la forza nasce nel pregiudizio, 
nel senso dell'onore, nel senso profondo d'orgoglio.
non che non ci debba stare, ma non deve essere metro di giudizio.
ascoltando questa donna, se mai scrivesse qui sopra, avresti sicuramente un'opinione diversa.
ma ho qualche dubbio.
il tradimento è un atto vile, ma non si tratta solo di cazzi come pensa quel deficente
 ossessionato veramente dal cazzo.
talmente ossessivo sul cazzo, che penso che non gli dispiacerebbe .
in tutte le sue forme.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> rispondo a te che sembri la versione edulcorata di quel misogino di Oscuro.
> tentare di parlarne prima.
> ti appelli a questo.
> fermo restando che non sappiamo bene se lo abbia fatto e in che termini, resta che fallocatri come siete,
> ...


ma non e' roba da medioevo....
vorrebbe dire che tu vieni da un altra dimnesione.
c'e' chi vede nel tradimento fisico la fine del mondo.....non puoi sapere perche e come....ma e' cosi, e penso che abbia la stessa valenza di chi , come me per esempio, non vede nell atto fisico il tradimento, ma in altre cose....


----------



## Spider (4 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non e' roba da medioevo....
> vorrebbe dire che tu vieni da un altra dimnesione.
> c'e' chi vede nel tradimento fisico la fine del mondo.....non puoi sapere perche e come....ma e' cosi, e penso che abbia la stessa valenza di chi , come me per esempio, non vede nell atto fisico il tradimento, ma in altre cose....


senti caciotì,
io del fatto fisico, ne ho fatto un dilemma...
ma certo non risolvi.
l'importanza del fatto fisico, dipende molto dalla cultura in cui sei cresciuto.
allora una donna è troia, troia a priori se prende il cazzo di altri. 
a certa gente , non servono le ragioni...ha scopato fuori?
troia a priori.
troia per tutta la vita, nessun perdono.
qualsiasi siano le ragioni, perchè le ragioni non le riesci a vedere.


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> rispondo a te che sembri la versione edulcorata di quel misogino di Oscuro.
> tentare di parlarne prima.
> ti appelli a questo.
> fermo restando che non sappiamo bene se lo abbia fatto e in che termini, resta che fallocatri come siete,
> ...


a parte che cominciare una risposta come la cominci tu ti qualifica automaticamente come testa di cazzo.... se appena appena capissi quello che leggi, realizzeresti che la misoginia in quello che scrivo non trova posto. Mi sembra ovvio che le mie idee valgono per tutti gli esseri umani, senza distinzione di genere. A me pare che il suddetto uccello ossessioni te e non me... infatti non l'ho mai nominato, mentre il tuo intervento trasuda falli e cazzi vari. Se devi prendertela con oscuro, fallo direttamente e non attraverso me.
Vuoi riabilitare il tradimento? Ok, ma non appellarti a onore, orgoglio e pregiudizio. Qui si parla di lealtà, sincerità e amore di coppia... tutte paroline che a te evidentemente sfuggono.


----------



## Spider (4 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> a parte che cominciare una risposta come la cominci tu ti qualifica automaticamente come testa di cazzo.... se appena appena capissi quello che leggi, realizzeresti che la misoginia in quello che scrivo non trova posto. Mi sembra ovvio che le mie idee valgono per tutti gli esseri umani, senza distinzione di genere. A me pare che il suddetto uccello ossessioni te e non me... infatti non l'ho mai nominato, mentre il tuo intervento trasuda falli e cazzi vari. Se devi prendertela con oscuro, fallo direttamente e non attraverso me.
> Vuoi riabilitare il tradimento? Ok, ma non appellarti a onore, orgoglio e pregiudizio. Qui si parla di lealtà, sincerità e amore di coppia... tutte paroline che a te evidentemente sfuggono.






qUALCUNO OFFENDE, QUALCUNO SIBILLA...
le tue idee , appartengono a te e a nessun altro.
 non a tutti gli esseri umani.
tanto è che sono completamente estranee da me.
Qualcuno nella sua misoginia  è chiaro, tu sei solo meschino.
tornando al sunto,  cosa avresti voluto dire?
niente oltre a quello detto dallo sputacazzi , solo detto più civilmente.
ma il discorso non cambia una virgola.

il senso è dare sempre un valore in più a quello che è stato secondo la propria prospettiva.
qualcuno si chiede se sono 3 o più come se questo farebbe differenza,
 tu prima ancora chiedi il colloquio, 
quando sai bene che quello che rode, è quante scopate si è fatta.
altrimenti avresti scritto diversamente.
a te non basterebbere niente, è infatti non è bastato.


----------



## Spider (4 Luglio 2014)

ma perchè, sti brutti stronzi, 
invece di partire da un presupposto consolidato e accettato,
 e cioè "che donna che tradisce è troia a prescindere..."
non partono, dico solo per un momento dalle proprie responsabilità?
potrebbero farlo, sono sul forum, finalmente liberi, invece ancora a pontificare le donne.
perchè tutto quello che è stato solo accennato, è diventato superfluo,
 è l'unica cosa su cui divertirsi o biasimare, è quanti cazzi e quanti colloqui e
 quanti avvertimenti doveva dare questa cazzo di donna?
possibile che, tutto dipenda da lei?

la santa o la mignotta,
 basta una virgola.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Luglio 2014)

Calmati Spiderino, dai


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè, sti brutti stronzi,
> invece di partire da un presupposto consolidato e accettato,
> e cioè "che donna che tradisce è troia a prescindere..."
> non partono, dico solo per un momento dalle proprie responsabilità?
> ...


Ciao Spider, sinceramente non capisco perché t'è partito l'embolo così.
Quello che ho letto io nei vari interventi mi sembra tutt'altro, tanto che anche lo stesso Tiki è  il primo ad ammettere che la responsabilità è anche sua di quanto è successo nel suo matrimonio.
Non ho assolutamente letto che si sta disquisendo su quanto questa donna sia santa o mignotta, ne, tantomeno, si dà a Tiki tutta la responsabilità perché si è lasciato andare all'alcol invece di provare a risolvere i problemi.
Forse, dovremmo focalizzarci a cercare di incoraggiare il nostro nuovo amico a ricostruire la sua vita.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè, sti brutti stronzi,
> invece di partire da un presupposto consolidato e accettato,
> e cioè "che donna che tradisce è troia a prescindere..."
> non partono, dico solo per un momento dalle proprie responsabilità?
> ...


Ma amico mio,
ecco perchè non bisogna mai 
inveire pubblicamente contro la propria donna
anche se ci ha traditi

si corre il serio rischio
che el primo arruffapopoli
el diga...

ahahaahahahaha...
Sei cornuto...perchè hai sposato un putanon
ahaahahahah....

E ovviamente el putanon
è sempre la moglie altrui no?

Se invece ti dici...ma siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....son donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Te te ne sbati i maroni no?

Vedi Spider io sono convinto che
Quela volta là la Maria nonteladomia non la mollò per motivi suoi...

Magari con un altro 
ci sarebbe stata e tutti zitti e tutti boni...

Io ho sempre pensato che una donna mi è fedele
fintanto che
non incontra chi...

Per cosa credi che i nostri nonni le tenevano sarà su in casa eh?

E adesso invece ballano fiumano...


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè, sti brutti stronzi,
> invece di partire da un presupposto consolidato e accettato,
> e cioè "che donna che tradisce è troia a prescindere..."
> non partono, dico solo per un momento dalle proprie responsabilità?
> ...


Spiderino, guarda che ti arruffa tutto il morbidone delle zampette se fai così!
Ma con chi ce l'hai? 
Tiki ha detto subito che aveva delle responsabilità nella faccenda.
Al di là di ciò, certo è che non sta bene e che attraverserà un periodo difficile. Ma mi sembra, tutto sommato, che abbiano deciso di restare insieme e a riprovare ad amarsi.
Io invece sono incazzata nera con mio marito che stasera ha sparato la cavolata dell'estate. La vuoi sapere?
Per il resto, non ti curar di loro, ma guarda e passa.
Cià, dai, che ti mando un grattino! (emoticon del grattino, che non esiste!)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amico mio,
> ecco perchè non bisogna mai
> inveire pubblicamente contro la propria donna
> anche se ci ha traditi
> ...


ti rendi conto che parli di una bambina di 12 anni?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ti rendi conto che parli di una bambina di 12 anni?


E allora non posso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora non posso?


Ti sembra normale? Una bambina di 12 anni che è stata uccisa? Ti sembrano affermazioni normali? Sei pure padre di una bambina...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Luglio 2014)

Anche di Yara pensi che quella sera non l'ha mollata per motivi suoi e magari con un altro l'avrebbe mollata e tutti zitti e boni?

É normale parlare di una bambina di 12 anni e dire "non l'ha mollata"?


----------



## Trinità (4 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ti rendi conto che parli di una bambina di 12 anni?


No , assolutamente non si rende conto!
Anche perchè se si rendesse conto non  avrebbe scritto quello che ha scritto.

Ancora una volta Ti faccio i complimenti per il tuo tempismo!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Ho usato il termine nell'accezione lothariana...correggo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> No , assolutamente non si rende conto!
> Anche perchè se si rendesse conto non  avrebbe scritto quello che ha scritto.
> 
> Ancora una volta Ti faccio i complimenti per il tuo tempismo!


Invece si rende conto perché mi ha risposto "e allora Non posso?"


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ti rendi conto che parli di una bambina di 12 anni?


Ho corretto contenta?


----------



## Trinità (4 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Invece si rende conto perché mi ha risposto "e allora Non posso?"


Ho fatto finta di non leggere , credo abbia ritrattato , che dici lo perdoniamo ?


----------



## Spider (5 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Spiderino, guarda che ti arruffa tutto il morbidone delle zampette se fai così!
> Ma con chi ce l'hai?
> Tiki ha detto subito che aveva delle responsabilità nella faccenda.
> Al di là di ciò, certo è che non sta bene e che attraverserà un periodo difficile. Ma mi sembra, tutto sommato, che abbiano deciso di restare insieme e a riprovare ad amarsi.
> ...



appunto, ci sono delle responsabilità e allora è inutile rimarcare con la scusa del dialogo,
 che comunque lei ha sbagliato.
Quello che in fondo continuamente si colpevolizza è il fatto stesso di aver fatto sesso con altri.
ma se questa donna fosse scappata per tre mesi, senza farsi più viva, avremmo risposto lo stesso cosi?

mi spiace e mi diverte che sei incazzata nera con il maritozzo...
perchè prevedo fuoco e fiamme e certamente che voglio
 sapere l'ultima che ti ha sparato!!!!!
anzi perchè non ci apri un bel 3d?


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quanto sei testa di cazzo.
> sei un testa di cazzo semplicemente per come mi rispondi.
> qUALCUNO OFFENDE, QUALCUNO SIBILLA...
> le tue idee stronzo che non sei altro, appartengono a te e a nessun altro.
> ...


Entra in terapia, dai retta a uno stronzo fallocratico e misogino. Davvero, tu non stai bene :smile:


----------



## Spider (5 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Entra in terapia, dai retta a uno stronzo fallocratico e misogino. Davvero, tu non stai bene :smile:



oltre alle offese gratuite e di cui mi pento sempre amaramente,
sento nel profondo di avere estremamente ragione.


----------



## Tiki (5 Luglio 2014)

Non pensavo di ricevere tanta attenzione con la mia storia, è confortante sentire la vicinanza di qualcuno in questi momenti, anche se si tratta di sconosciuti.
A chi mi ha suggerito di far saltare subito il banco dico che non c'è solo l'orgoglio maschile ferito in questa storia e prima di decidere alcunché occorre che i fuochi si siano spenti ed un minimo di lucidità ritorni. 
A chi mi accusa per il mio comportamento passato nei confronti di mia moglie posso dire che sono un "pentito", credo che nelle tante ore passate a discuterne con lei non mi abbia risparmiato nulla ed io non ho nulla da obbiettare, tutto vero. Mi consola il fatto che molti di voi ritengano che, prima di prendere le sue decisioni libertine, mia moglie avrebbe dovuto cercare qualche altro sistema per rimettere il treno sui binari. 
Ringrazio chi ci incoraggia ad andare avanti, seppur avvisandoci che costerà tanto tempo e tanta fatica; per me sia a far sbiadire i fantasmi che mi assediano, sia a ridare completa fiducia a lei. Per lei, dimenticare l'assenza di un compagno.
Oggi la mia paura e credo anche la sua è quella di scoprire che, per un motivo o per l'altro, i comportamenti futuri possano non essere adeguati, che si sacrifichino i propri desideri per compiacere quelli dell'altro, magari per paura di perderne l'affetto, facendo nuovamente nascere rabbia in me e frustrazione in lei. E' vero che oggi ne saremmo consapevoli e quindi si potrebbe decidere una separazione ragionata e consensuale, ma ora che la lucidità non c'è la leggo come una sconfitta.
Anche sul sesso ho dei dubbi; cosa succederà se non si ritroverà in tempo ragionevole una nuova armonia ed un desiderio autentico?


----------



## Tiki (5 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> rispondo a te che sembri la versione edulcorata di quel misogino di Oscuro.
> tentare di parlarne prima.
> ti appelli a questo.
> fermo restando che non sappiamo bene se lo abbia fatto e in che termini, resta che fallocatri come siete,
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione; io, che ho letto intere cronistorie di prese di cazzi da parte di mia moglie, alla fine sono rimasto più colpito ed amareggiato dai motivi che non dagli atti in se.


----------



## Tiki (5 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Spider, sinceramente non capisco perché t'è partito l'embolo così.
> Quello che ho letto io nei vari interventi mi sembra tutt'altro, tanto che anche lo stesso Tiki è  il primo ad ammettere che la responsabilità è anche sua di quanto è successo nel suo matrimonio.
> Non ho assolutamente letto che si sta disquisendo su quanto questa donna sia santa o mignotta, ne, tantomeno, si dà a Tiki tutta la responsabilità perché si è lasciato andare all'alcol invece di provare a risolvere i problemi.
> Forse, dovremmo focalizzarci a cercare di incoraggiare il nostro nuovo amico a ricostruire la sua vita.


Grazie


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> oltre alle offese gratuite e di cui mi pento sempre amaramente,
> sento nel profondo di avere estremamente ragione.


Che tu senta nel profondo di avere ragione o torto poco importa... impara a relazionarti e a parlare con gli altri, visto che dici di pentirti sempre amaramente delle offese gratuite. Sbroccare come fai tu non è normale.


----------



## disincantata (5 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> oltre alle offese gratuite e di cui mi pento sempre amaramente,
> sento nel profondo di avere estremamente ragione.


Se ti penti sempre dovresti tentare di smettere, per stare meglio.

Spero succeda solo nel forum.


----------



## tullio (5 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Oggi la mia paura e credo anche la sua è quella di scoprire che, per un motivo o per l'altro, i comportamenti futuri possano non essere adeguati, che si sacrifichino i propri desideri per compiacere quelli dell'altro, magari per paura di perderne l'affetto, facendo nuovamente nascere rabbia in me e frustrazione in lei. (...) Anche sul sesso ho dei dubbi; cosa succederà se non si ritroverà in tempo ragionevole una nuova armonia ed un desiderio autentico?


In realtà non hai scelta: devi provarci, devi correre il rischio. Non sai cosa ne verrà fuori e non lo sa nemmeno lei ma non puoi non provarci. E, chiaramente, cominci "sacrificando" qualche tuo desiderio. Esattamente così. Che non significa fare sempre quel che dice lei per compiacerla, diventare un tappetino da bagno e adeguarsi sempre. Significa che sei disposto ai _suoi_ ritmi e tempi. Che ti guardi allo specchio e ti dici che ingoierai tutto e ancora di più perché la ami e uno che ama, un uomo vero, fa una cosa sola: non scappa. Tiene duro. Tu ti sei de-virilizzato. Bene, questo ora è alle spalle: ora tiri fuori gli attributi, che è una cosa che non ha nulla a che fare con il sesso ma ha a che vedere con la responsabilità. Una buona parte del vostro futuro è sulle tue spalle. Forse non è giusto ma dalla tua prospettiva è così. Questo significa che aspetti con pazienza che lei chiuda questa storia, senza pretendere gesti estremi e senza pretendere di ritrovarvi subito sotto le lenzuola. Significa che non la ossessionerai con quel che è accaduto ma proverai a parlarne con lucidità e ragionevolezza, senza rabbia. O meglio: tenendoti dentro la rabbia sena farla uscire. Tanto lei lo sa che la provi e quindi non è una menzogna ma solo un gesto cortese. 
E provi ad ascoltarla. Lo so: tu hai un mucchio di cose da dire...le dirai. Ora la ascolti. La ascolti senza forzarla. Come farebbe un amico, ammettendo continuamente la verità: che sei stato uno sciocco. Certo, lo è stata anche lei...ma ci sarà tempo perchè lei lo ammetta: non siete in gara a chi fa più punti. Se lei ti ama, prima o poi farà la stessa cosa con te. E ti ascolterà dandosi della sciocca. Magari solo nel pensiero ma lo farà. 
Se è possibile un aiuto esterno sarebbe valido. Se invece, anche per motivi economici, non è possibile, allora ti ci vorrà una pazienza di Giobbe. Una pazienza da uomo vero. Una pazienza che non ha garanzie, perché alla fine magari tutto va a rotoli. Ma, altro che bottiglia, passeresti la vita a morderti le mani se non ci avessi provato seriamente.


----------



## lolapal (5 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Non pensavo di ricevere tanta attenzione con la mia storia, è confortante sentire la vicinanza di qualcuno in questi momenti, anche se si tratta di sconosciuti.
> A chi mi ha suggerito di far saltare subito il banco dico che non c'è solo l'orgoglio maschile ferito in questa storia e prima di decidere alcunché occorre che i fuochi si siano spenti ed un minimo di lucidità ritorni.
> A chi mi accusa per il mio comportamento passato nei confronti di mia moglie posso dire che sono un "pentito", credo che nelle tante ore passate a discuterne con lei non mi abbia risparmiato nulla ed io non ho nulla da obbiettare, tutto vero. Mi consola il fatto che molti di voi ritengano che, prima di prendere le sue decisioni libertine, mia moglie avrebbe dovuto cercare qualche altro sistema per rimettere il treno sui binari.
> Ringrazio chi ci incoraggia ad andare avanti, seppur avvisandoci che costerà tanto tempo e tanta fatica; per me sia a far sbiadire i fantasmi che mi assediano, sia a ridare completa fiducia a lei. Per lei, dimenticare l'assenza di un compagno.
> ...


Buongiorno Tiki. 
Che tu ci creda o no, la tua storia coinvolge molti utenti che girano da queste parti. Ogni storia ne richiama sempre un altra.

Io credo che la vostra paura sia più che normale: siete passati dentro una centrifuga e ora siete alquanto scossi, ma ne siete consapevoli, come dici tu stesso, ed è un passo avanti importante. Però questa consapevolezza la dovreste usare per ritrovarvi e non per separarvi e, sinceramente, da quello che scrivi a me sembri molto lucido, spaventato, ma lucido... non so se tua moglie ha la consapevolezza che hai tu...

Non esiste un tempo ragionevole, non ci si può dare una scadenza in queste situazioni. Tu dici che il filo che vi ha sempre uniti fin dall'inizio non si è spezzato, nonostante tutto, partite da lì.
Potrebbe essere utile staccare un po', tipo andare un fine settimana da qualche parte, cambiare aria, circondarsi di cose e posti estranei, che non abbiano ricordi; oppure potreste pensare di fare terapia di coppia o di fare qualche cosa insieme tipo tantra yoga o anche solo delle belle lunghe passeggiate; e poi, parlate di sesso: dopo tanti anni che si sta insieme non ci si deve vergognare, quindi vai con "a me piacerebbe questo o quello", via con le fantasie ad alta voce, parlatevi e ascoltatevi!

p.s.: Tiki, resta qui con noi, anche perché leggere e ragionare sulle altre storie aiuta...


----------



## Apollonia (5 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto, ci sono delle responsabilità e allora è inutile rimarcare con la scusa del dialogo,
> che comunque lei ha sbagliato.
> Quello che in fondo continuamente si colpevolizza è il fatto stesso di aver fatto sesso con altri.
> ma se questa donna fosse scappata per tre mesi, senza farsi più viva, avremmo risposto lo stesso cosi?


Certo che no. Ma il sesso fa scena. E comunque quello che noi possiamo pensare, immaginare, intuire è solo quello che NON conosciamo della loro coppia. Come Tiki dice poi, la questione sesso non è quella che lo ha disturbato di più.
Anche a me è successo così.



Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace e mi diverte che sei incazzata nera con il maritozzo...
> perchè prevedo fuoco e fiamme e certamente che voglio
> sapere l'ultima che ti ha sparato!!!!!
> anzi perchè non ci apri un bel 3d?


Seeee, ti diverte più che ti spiace, così puoi venire nel 3d a dirmi che sono crocerossina e pure frigida!:rotfl:

Seriamente, ci avevo pensato di aprire un 3d, ma aspetto ancora un po' per dirvi come si è sviluppata la faccenda.


----------



## Apollonia (5 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Non pensavo di ricevere tanta attenzione con la mia storia, è confortante sentire la vicinanza di qualcuno in questi momenti, anche se si tratta di sconosciuti.
> A chi mi ha suggerito di far saltare subito il banco dico che non c'è solo l'orgoglio maschile ferito in questa storia e prima di decidere alcunché occorre che i fuochi si siano spenti ed un minimo di lucidità ritorni.
> A chi mi accusa per il mio comportamento passato nei confronti di mia moglie posso dire che sono un "pentito", credo che nelle tante ore passate a discuterne con lei non mi abbia risparmiato nulla ed io non ho nulla da obbiettare, tutto vero. Mi consola il fatto che molti di voi ritengano che, prima di prendere le sue decisioni libertine, mia moglie avrebbe dovuto cercare qualche altro sistema per rimettere il treno sui binari.
> Ringrazio chi ci incoraggia ad andare avanti, seppur avvisandoci che costerà tanto tempo e tanta fatica; per me sia a far sbiadire i fantasmi che mi assediano, sia a ridare completa fiducia a lei. Per lei, dimenticare l'assenza di un compagno.
> ...


Tiki, penso ti abbia fatto bene, come a suo tempo fece a me, esser venuto a confrontarti su di un forum.
A questo punto del mio cammino ti posso dire che io non ho sacrificato i mie desideri per compiacere mio marito, ma mi sono cresciuti desideri nuovi da condividere con lui (non sto parlando di desideri sessuali).
Cioè piano piano "ci" stiamo riscoprendo. Tanto per dirti, ieri sera mi ha fatto il filo con una serie di sms, ma io non ho ceduto! La rabbia? All'inizio ho avuto più rancore che rabbia. Adesso ho voglia, proprio fisica, di spaccargli qualcosa in testa e temo per il servizio di piatti della nonna! E' una fase che sto attraversando, spero mi passi perchè io non sono una violenta.
Non pensare adesso ad una separazione. Prova a mettere da parte il pensiero, e ricominciate a stare insieme, magari imponendovi di fare una passeggiata tutte le domeniche mattine.
Alla separazione ci penserete se arriverete alla conclusione che non vale più la pena di tenersi uniti dal filo invisibile.
Per quanto riguarda il sesso, falle un po' di corte. Si sentirà desiderata da te.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Tiki (5 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno Tiki.
> Che tu ci creda o no, la tua storia coinvolge molti utenti che girano da queste parti. Ogni storia ne richiama sempre un altra.
> 
> Io credo che la vostra paura sia più che normale: siete passati dentro una centrifuga e ora siete alquanto scossi, ma ne siete consapevoli, come dici tu stesso, ed è un passo avanti importante. Però questa consapevolezza la dovreste usare per ritrovarvi e non per separarvi e, sinceramente, da quello che scrivi a me sembri molto lucido, spaventato, ma lucido... non so se tua moglie ha la consapevolezza che hai tu...
> ...


parlare di sesso... si, sarebbe bello e utile, ma ora non credo di farcela; sai, ho ancora davanti agli occhi i messaggi sulle posizioni adottate, sulle pratiche, sulle sperimentazioni fatte con questo e con quello; ha provato cose che non avevamo mai fatto noi due. Quindi sarei nervoso, infuriato, vorrei sapere se sono stati più "bravi" di me, chi ce l'ho aveva più grosso e più duro; insomma l'intero armamentario cretino dell'uomo tradito.


----------



## Apollonia (5 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> In realtà non hai scelta: devi provarci, devi correre il rischio. Non sai cosa ne verrà fuori e non lo sa nemmeno lei ma non puoi non provarci. E, chiaramente, cominci "sacrificando" qualche tuo desiderio. Esattamente così. Che non significa fare sempre quel che dice lei per compiacerla, diventare un tappetino da bagno e adeguarsi sempre. Significa che sei disposto ai _suoi_ ritmi e tempi. Che ti guardi allo specchio e ti dici che ingoierai tutto e ancora di più perché la ami e uno che ama, un uomo vero, fa una cosa sola: non scappa. Tiene duro. Tu ti sei de-virilizzato. Bene, questo ora è alle spalle: ora tiri fuori gli attributi, che è una cosa che non ha nulla a che fare con il sesso ma ha a che vedere con la responsabilità. Una buona parte del vostro futuro è sulle tue spalle. Forse non è giusto ma dalla tua prospettiva è così. Questo significa che aspetti con pazienza che lei chiuda questa storia, senza pretendere gesti estremi e senza pretendere di ritrovarvi subito sotto le lenzuola. Significa che non la ossessionerai con quel che è accaduto ma proverai a parlarne con lucidità e ragionevolezza, senza rabbia. O meglio: tenendoti dentro la rabbia sena farla uscire. Tanto lei lo sa che la provi e quindi non è una menzogna ma solo un gesto cortese.
> E provi ad ascoltarla. Lo so: tu hai un mucchio di cose da dire...le dirai. Ora la ascolti. La ascolti senza forzarla. Come farebbe un amico, ammettendo continuamente la verità: che sei stato uno sciocco. Certo, lo è stata anche lei...ma ci sarà tempo perchè lei lo ammetta: non siete in gara a chi fa più punti. Se lei ti ama, prima o poi farà la stessa cosa con te. E ti ascolterà dandosi della sciocca. Magari solo nel pensiero ma lo farà.
> Se è possibile un aiuto esterno sarebbe valido. Se invece, anche per motivi economici, non è possibile, allora ti ci vorrà una pazienza di Giobbe. Una pazienza da uomo vero. Una pazienza che non ha garanzie, perché alla fine magari tutto va a rotoli. Ma, altro che bottiglia, passeresti la vita a morderti le mani se non ci avessi provato seriamente.


Bravissimo!
Tiki, Tullio mi scrisse un intervento in un mio 3d, che mi sono stampata e che conservo nella mia borsa. Ti consiglio di fare altrettanto.


----------



## Tiki (5 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Tiki, penso ti abbia fatto bene, come a suo tempo fece a me, esser venuto a confrontarti su di un forum.
> A questo punto del mio cammino ti posso dire che io non ho sacrificato i mie desideri per compiacere mio marito, ma mi sono cresciuti desideri nuovi da condividere con lui (non sto parlando di desideri sessuali).
> Cioè piano piano "ci" stiamo riscoprendo. Tanto per dirti, ieri sera mi ha fatto il filo con una serie di sms, ma io non ho ceduto! La rabbia? All'inizio ho avuto più rancore che rabbia. Adesso ho voglia, proprio fisica, di spaccargli qualcosa in testa e temo per il servizio di piatti della nonna! E' una fase che sto attraversando, spero mi passi perchè io non sono una violenta.
> Non pensare adesso ad una separazione. Prova a mettere da parte il pensiero, e ricominciate a stare insieme, magari imponendovi di fare una passeggiata tutte le domeniche mattine.
> ...


Vorrei leggere la tua di storia ma non sono pratico del forum, è il primo a cui partecipo, dimmi come fare per favore. Ma tu, a distanza di "n" tempo, cosa pensi di tuo marito?


----------



## Apollonia (5 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno Tiki.
> Che tu ci creda o no, la tua storia coinvolge molti utenti che girano da queste parti. Ogni storia ne richiama sempre un altra.
> 
> Io credo che la vostra paura sia più che normale: siete passati dentro una centrifuga e ora siete alquanto scossi, ma ne siete consapevoli, come dici tu stesso, ed è un passo avanti importante. Però questa consapevolezza la dovreste usare per ritrovarvi e non per separarvi e, sinceramente, da quello che scrivi a me sembri molto lucido, spaventato, ma lucido... non so se tua moglie ha la *consapevolezza *che hai tu...


Forse no, ma se lui ce l'ha, ha il DOVERE di usarla con intelligenza. Vedrai che la moglie piano piano capirà.



lolapal ha detto:


> Non esiste un tempo ragionevole, non ci si può dare una scadenza in queste situazioni. Tu dici che il filo che vi ha sempre uniti fin dall'inizio non si è spezzato, nonostante tutto, partite da lì.
> Potrebbe essere utile staccare un po', tipo andare un fine settimana da qualche parte, cambiare aria, circondarsi di cose e posti estranei, che non abbiano ricordi; oppure potreste pensare di fare terapia di coppia o di fare qualche cosa insieme tipo tantra yoga o anche solo delle belle lunghe passeggiate; e poi, parlate di sesso: dopo tanti anni che si sta insieme non ci si deve vergognare, quindi vai con "a me piacerebbe questo o quello", via con le fantasie ad alta voce, parlatevi e ascoltatevi!
> p.s.: Tiki, resta qui con noi, anche perché *leggere e ragionare sulle altre storie aiuta*...


E' verissimo!


----------



## Tiki (5 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Bravissimo!
> Tiki, Tullio mi scrisse un intervento in un mio 3d, che mi sono stampata e che conservo nella mia borsa. Ti consiglio di fare altrettanto.


Verissimo, infatti ho girato il post per email a mia moglie; chissà mai che non si iscriva anche lei per dire la sua e per trovare un po' di pace, se le interessa cercarla. In fondo sarebbe interessante leggere anche la versione del traditore1, oltre che quella del tradito/traditore2


----------



## Apollonia (5 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> parlare di sesso... si, sarebbe bello e utile, ma ora non credo di farcela; sai, ho ancora davanti agli occhi i messaggi sulle posizioni adottate, sulle pratiche, sulle sperimentazioni fatte con questo e con quello; ha provato cose che non avevamo mai fatto noi due. Quindi sarei nervoso, infuriato, vorrei sapere se sono stati più "bravi" di me, chi ce l'ho aveva più grosso e più duro; insomma l'intero armamentario cretino dell'uomo tradito.


E' assolutamente normale!!! Passerà piano piano, moooooooooooooolto piano. A me adesso fa molto meno male dei primi giorni.


----------



## Tiki (5 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> In realtà non hai scelta: devi provarci, devi correre il rischio. Non sai cosa ne verrà fuori e non lo sa nemmeno lei ma non puoi non provarci. E, chiaramente, cominci "sacrificando" qualche tuo desiderio. Esattamente così. Che non significa fare sempre quel che dice lei per compiacerla, diventare un tappetino da bagno e adeguarsi sempre. Significa che sei disposto ai _suoi_ ritmi e tempi. Che ti guardi allo specchio e ti dici che ingoierai tutto e ancora di più perché la ami e uno che ama, un uomo vero, fa una cosa sola: non scappa. Tiene duro. Tu ti sei de-virilizzato. Bene, questo ora è alle spalle: ora tiri fuori gli attributi, che è una cosa che non ha nulla a che fare con il sesso ma ha a che vedere con la responsabilità. Una buona parte del vostro futuro è sulle tue spalle. Forse non è giusto ma dalla tua prospettiva è così. Questo significa che aspetti con pazienza che lei chiuda questa storia, senza pretendere gesti estremi e senza pretendere di ritrovarvi subito sotto le lenzuola. Significa che non la ossessionerai con quel che è accaduto ma proverai a parlarne con lucidità e ragionevolezza, senza rabbia. O meglio: tenendoti dentro la rabbia sena farla uscire. Tanto lei lo sa che la provi e quindi non è una menzogna ma solo un gesto cortese.
> E provi ad ascoltarla. Lo so: tu hai un mucchio di cose da dire...le dirai. Ora la ascolti. La ascolti senza forzarla. Come farebbe un amico, ammettendo continuamente la verità: che sei stato uno sciocco. Certo, lo è stata anche lei...ma ci sarà tempo perchè lei lo ammetta: non siete in gara a chi fa più punti. Se lei ti ama, prima o poi farà la stessa cosa con te. E ti ascolterà dandosi della sciocca. Magari solo nel pensiero ma lo farà.
> Se è possibile un aiuto esterno sarebbe valido. Se invece, anche per motivi economici, non è possibile, allora ti ci vorrà una pazienza di Giobbe. Una pazienza da uomo vero. Una pazienza che non ha garanzie, perché alla fine magari tutto va a rotoli. Ma, altro che bottiglia, passeresti la vita a morderti le mani se non ci avessi provato seriamente.


La tua è una delle risposte più belle e vere che ho ricevuto, l'ho anche girata per email a mia moglie. Mi spiace solo che lei non abbia o non senta il desiderio di parlarne, se non sono io che inizio. Ho persino l'idea di darle fastidio quando lo faccio, forse perché a volte "esondo" con considerazioni ancora dominate dalle emozioni. Ecco, quello che dici tu con la testa lo sposo integralmente, è la pancia che si mette di mezzo e mi intralcia. Devo trovare il modo di calmare piuttosto in fretta la pancia. Ma come si fa?


----------



## Apollonia (5 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Vorrei leggere la tua di storia ma non sono pratico del forum, è il primo a cui partecipo, dimmi come fare per favore. Ma tu, a distanza di "n" tempo, cosa pensi di tuo marito?


Se riesco, ti linko qui la mia storia.
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/20615-chiedo-consigli-e-pareri-sulla-mia-storia


Cosa penso di mio marito? Penso che si sia sentito abbandonato da me, ma che non abbia avuto il coraggio e la voglia di parlarmene. Penso anche che abbia voluto riprovare le emozioni di una storia nuova, anche se so per certo che non mi ha "lasciata" in quel periodo. Penso che non abbia ancora ben capito il male che mi ha fatto, ma che se ne sta accorgendo poco a poco. 
Ho cercato davvero tanto di capirlo. Adesso devo accettarlo.


----------



## Apollonia (5 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> La tua è una delle risposte più belle e vere che ho ricevuto, l'ho anche girata per email a mia moglie. Mi spiace solo che lei non abbia o non senta il desiderio di parlarne, se non sono io che inizio. Ho persino l'idea di darle fastidio quando lo faccio, forse perché a volte "esondo" con considerazioni ancora dominate dalle emozioni. Ecco, quello che dici tu con la testa lo sposo integralmente, è la pancia che si mette di mezzo e mi intralcia. Devo trovare il modo di calmare piuttosto in fretta la pancia. *Ma come si fa?*


Prima conti fino a dieci, poi ti mordi la lingua, poi ingoi il rospo!
Funziona, te lo assicuro!
Difficile da attuare, ma se ce la farai, ti sentirai ogni giorno più forte.
Lei non ne vuole parlare perchè anche lei deve metabolizzare, ed in genere i traditori non vogliono parlare. Lascia perdere, per ora. Poi parlerete. Se ti dico che io ho incominciato a parlarne ieri via mail, ci crederesti? Eppure è così.
Occupatevi di VOI. 
Pensa ad una cosa che non hai mai fatto con tua moglie, da soli voi due. Che ne so, fare una passeggiata lungo un fiume (sparo, eh!).
Bene, domani mattina proponi a lei di farlo. Magari borbotterà, ma tu insisti. 
Vedrai che quello sarà il primo passo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho corretto contenta?



Guarda che non mi devi dare il contentino


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Guarda che non mi devi dare il contentino


Cosa vuoi allora?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi allora?


Non voglio niente. Vorrei solo sperare che tu non pensi veramente quello che hai scritto, cioè che se una bambina di 12 non la molla in caso le si faccia violenza é perché ha i suoi motivi e invece con qualcun altro la mollerebbe. Mi ha fatto specie il tuo modo di esprimere certi concetti, visto che ti conosco e so che hai una figlia che è poco più grande e visto che io ho una figlia che è poco più piccola. Veramente, non ho capito cosa c'entrava con il discorso di Spider sulle mogli cornificatrici. Conoscendoti personalmente, spero veramente che tu quelle cose non le pensi. E se hai cancellato per fare un favore a ME allora potevi anche lasciare, perché io non sono né un admin né niente. Se la cosa ha dato fastidio solo a me (e a Trinità) allora potevi lasciare, non devi cambiare quello che scrivi solo per fare un piacere a me, anche perché io non te l'ho chiesto. E sinceramente non so cosa intendi con "accezione lothariana"...


----------



## tullio (5 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Ma come si fa?


Come dice Apollonia: ti mordi la lingua. Tu vorresti sapere tutto, dettagli, eventi: come è stata con quello, che ha fatto con l'altro, perché con me no...ti fai film in testa e ti chiedi, e implicitamente (spero solo implicitamente) chiedi a lei, se quello è più bravo di te... Guarda: sono tutte cose importanti: i dettagli serveno a definire un evento e la definizione è importante per superarlo. Ma tu non sei ancora a questo passo. Tu devi prima recuperare la fiducia di lei. E' quel che dicevo sul non ossessionarla. Verrà il momento per parlare di questo...o forse non verrà. 
C'è un utente, una grande persona che forse verrà fuori a confermarti la cosa, la cui moglie, dietro sua richiesta, gli ha dichiarato che l'altro "scopava divinamente", che tradotto significa: meglio di te. Però la moglie è rimasta con lui. E' questo utente ne è felice. Il tuo obiettivo è questo. Poi forse te lo dirà, forse no... non conta. Ricomincia da lei. Ascoltala. A volte senza fare domande. Ascoltala da amico. Lei deve tornare a credere in te. Falle sentire che lei è importante ma anche che lei può contare su di te... in _ogni caso_ può contare su di te: tu sei pronto a capirla comunque. Tu, ora che sei uscito dal tuo buio, sarai sempre dalla sua parte. Senza dirlo, è implicito che tu accetterai eventualmente anche un "no, non mi va di parlarne"; un "non ora" ...accetterai persino un "basta definitivo". Se lei ti ama prima o poi non potrà fare a meno di aprirsi e di rendersi conto di quanto stai male. Prima o poi.


----------



## lolapal (5 Luglio 2014)

Clem ti quoto totalmente. Io il conte nn lo leggo... la cosa Nn ferisce solo te e Trinità ma lede il forum tutto. Abbiamo già parlato un'altra volta di Maria Goretti e che Nn è cmq il caso di scherzarci su...
Nessuno può sapere cosa significa...
Mi auguro anche io che il conte nn lo pensi sul serio, che fosse uno scherzo di pessimo gusto...


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Clem ti quoto totalmente. Io il conte nn lo leggo... la cosa Nn ferisce solo te e Trinità ma lede il forum tutto. Abbiamo già parlato un'altra volta di Maria Goretti e che Nn è cmq il caso di scherzarci su...
> Nessuno può sapere cosa significa...
> Mi auguro anche io che il conte nn lo pensi sul serio, che fosse uno scherzo di pessimo gusto...



Ciao

non lo leggo neanche io. Ho anche cancellato un quote, per dare il beneficio del dubbio,
che sia stato una battuta infelice. Ma visto come me lo è stato chiesto e che certi 
pensieri si ripetono ... non ci credo più ... lede veramente il forum ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (5 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non voglio niente. Vorrei solo sperare che tu non pensi veramente quello che hai scritto, cioè che se una bambina di 12 non la molla in caso le si faccia violenza é perché ha i suoi motivi e invece con qualcun altro la mollerebbe. Mi ha fatto specie il tuo modo di esprimere certi concetti, visto che ti conosco e so che hai una figlia che è poco più grande e visto che io ho una figlia che è poco più piccola. Veramente, non ho capito cosa c'entrava con il discorso di Spider sulle mogli cornificatrici. Conoscendoti personalmente, spero veramente che tu quelle cose non le pensi. E se hai cancellato per fare un favore a ME allora potevi anche lasciare, perché io non sono né un admin né niente. Se la cosa ha dato fastidio solo a me (e a Trinità) allora potevi lasciare, non devi cambiare quello che scrivi solo per fare un piacere a me, anche perché io non te l'ho chiesto. E sinceramente non so cosa intendi con "accezione lothariana"...


Il tuo intervento è da 10 e lode come sempre a mio giudizio.
Ti reca onore , rispetto , stima. Complimenti.
Ciao.


----------



## disincantata (5 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il termine "amore" è talmente indefinito che ad esso si può associare  tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ognuno sceglie una "visione" che sente sua... e tutte possono essere valide o meno. Nella mia, quando si ama una persona non la si tradisce regolarmente con una relazione clandestina.


Anche nella mia. Pero' sembriamo marziani.


----------



## Higgins (5 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> mi sono iscritto in questo forum per raccontare la mia storia perché, nello sfogliare innumerevoli siti sul tradimento, non ho trovato nulla di comparabile a quanto accaduto a me, o forse non l’ho notato io per la scarsa lucidità che ancora mi domina. Io 54 anni, mia moglie 51, tre figli 24-22-15, sposati da 26 dopo 4 di fidanzamento. Premetto brevemente le mie colpe per chiarire meglio la situazione; negli ultimi 4/5 anni mi sono progressivamente allontanato da mia moglie, scarso interesse, ultimo anno completamente asessuato, cura antidepressiva da 5 anni, vino tutti i giorni quanto basta non per finire sotto il tavolo, ma per non pensare ai miei guai, qualche frase orribile per ferirla durante discussioni serali, quasi sempre un po’ alticcio. Non proprio il prototipo del perfetto marito. Stop. Non deve diventare una seduta psicanalitica su di me, quindi inizio. Nello stesso periodo mia moglie inizia ad uscire, sempre più spesso, con i vecchi compagni del liceo, diceva. Negli ultimi 2 anni sempre con maggior frequenza, unitamente ad un uso sempre più maniacale del telefono, protetto meglio di Fort Knox. Io sospettavo ma non dicevo nulla, intontito dal vino e covando vagamente la speranza che se avesse commesso un passo falso me ne sarei potuto liberare. Quasi due mesi fa commette un errore. Racconta, neanche a me ma alla figlia maggiore, di aver progettato un week-end con le sue amiche, confessandole poi, non ricordo costretta da cosa, che invece lo aveva passato con i suoi compagni, costretta a dire una balla per non fare arrabbiare me. Di fronte alla balla conclamata dentro di me scatta qualcosa. Vado sul computer che lei usa in ufficio, (lavoriamo insieme) cerco e trovo un backup del suo telefono e lo apro. Era vecchio, si fermava ad agosto 2013, ma c’era tutto in bella mostra e quel che leggo mi fa cadere il mondo addosso. Fino a quella data aveva avuto due relazioni, una con una vecchia fiamma giovanile, conosciuta prima di me ed in seguito un’altra con un ex marito di una sua amica, entrambi compagni di scuola. Con il primo una cosa di sesso puro, ricordando i bei tempi passati. Con il secondo invece si vede proprio il desiderio di conquista della femmina pre-menopausa, lo ha preso per sfinimento, tacchinandolo per mesi. Questo era il quanto ad agosto 2013; ma qual’è la situazione oggi, maggio 2014? Decido di non dirle nulla delle mie scoperte e nottetempo eseguo un’altro backup del suo telefono, al diavolo la privacy. Apertolo, mi rendo conto che il disastro è totale; da qualche mese frequenta infatti un’altro uomo, questa volta conosciuto da poco, di cui si è innamorata. A parte la scabrosità delle loro pratiche sessuali ahimè così dettagliatamente descritte, leggevo proprio quanta partecipazione, affetto, dolcezza, sogno, diciamo pure Amore c’è nella loro relazione clandestina, fatta delle classiche cenette intime e degli incontri in alberghi. Il tutto mentre io, complice la crisi, lavoravo, domeniche incluse. Dopo aver letto per ore tutto ciò, mi dicevo che avevo trovato il massimo delle prove per potermi liberare di lei. Ed invece che mi accade? Decido in un’istante di recuperare me stesso quindi via il vino, dieta (i primi giorni non mi devo neanche sforzare, tanto non mangio nulla), cura della mia persona. Ovviamente dopo l’edificante lettura la affronto e le dico che so tutto, anche i dettagli più minuscoli e dopo un breve ma dovuto sfogo, le chiedo cosa intenda fare. Mi dice che la relazione attuale è finita, le chiedo quando, mi risponde “oggi”! Arrabbiato, stordito, umiliato, con l’autostima sotto i tacchi resto interdetto. Per farla breve, dopo 6, dico sei giorni dalle mie rivelazioni, leggo ancora di sfuggita un suo messaggio all’amante in cui lei dice “voglio farti sapere che mi manchi da morire”. Nei giorni seguenti mi racconta che la storia è davvero finita, che la mia scoperta ha di fatto frantumato il sogno in cui viveva per riportarla alla realtà, che per lei è fatta di me, dei figli e del lavoro. Ha visto in me un cambiamento positivo pressoché istantaneo, mi dice che per la vecchiaia non si vede a fianco di nessun altro al di fuori di me. Abbiamo parlato molto in questi giorni, mi spiace non avere amici con i quali condividere questo “lutto” ma non desidero coinvolgere persone che conosciamo entrambi con una storia che non si dimentica, così ho solo lei per parlare, la qual cosa che mi allevia un po’ la sofferenza. Abbiamo deciso di provare a ricostruire, non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, quando le parlo di questa faccenda avverto che le creo un disturbo, anche se poi dialoga obtorto collo. Ma quando non lo fa a me tornano in massa i cattivi pensieri, la sfiducia totale, la rabbia, l’orgoglio ferito e non so più che pesci pigliare. Scrivo qui per vedere se c’è qualcuno che possa interpretare la mia situazione meglio di me, scoprire se altri hanno avuto un’esperienza simile e come l’hanno risolta, insomma trovare anche solo un piccolo faro che diradi un po’ la nebbia che mi circonda.
> Grazie per la pazienza e spero anche per gli aiuti che riceverò.


Ciao Tiki, ho visto che poi la conversazione ha preso altre pieghe. Se posso dire la mia, la tua situazione mi sembra abbastanza aggrovigliata, stai mischiando tanti problemi insieme: i tradimenti, l'alcol, il perdono, i figli.

Infatti più che dare un mio parere, farei delle domande, sperando che possano chiarirti:

- Intendi andare avanti con il tuo matrimonio?
- Vuoi provare a perdonarla?
- Il tuo cambio di abitudini (alcol in primis) riesci a portarlo avanti?
- Ti piace ancora tua moglie?
- Sei innamorato di lei?

Ma soprattutto, ti sei fermato un minuto a chiederti "come stai?"
Se non l'hai fatto te lo chiedo io.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non voglio niente. Vorrei solo sperare che tu non pensi veramente quello che hai scritto, cioè che se una bambina di 12 non la molla in caso le si faccia violenza é perché ha i suoi motivi e invece con qualcun altro la mollerebbe. Mi ha fatto specie il tuo modo di esprimere certi concetti, visto che ti conosco e so che hai una figlia che è poco più grande e visto che io ho una figlia che è poco più piccola. Veramente, non ho capito cosa c'entrava con il discorso di Spider sulle mogli cornificatrici. Conoscendoti personalmente, spero veramente che tu quelle cose non le pensi. E se hai cancellato per fare un favore a ME allora potevi anche lasciare, perché io non sono né un admin né niente. Se la cosa ha dato fastidio solo a me (e a Trinità) allora potevi lasciare, non devi cambiare quello che scrivi solo per fare un piacere a me, anche perché io non te l'ho chiesto. E sinceramente non so cosa intendi con "accezione lothariana"...


Proprio perchè mi conosci a maggior ragione dovevi sapere che ho usato il termine in accezione lothariana.
Invece hai preferito innescare una sterile polemica sul nulla che camina da solo.

E tu non sei nella posizione di fare la morale a me.
Questo è quanto.

Tu hai strumentalizzato un mio scritto.

Mi sono mai permesso io con te?

Quindi bevi manco.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Clem ti quoto totalmente. Io il conte nn lo leggo... la cosa Nn ferisce solo te e Trinità ma lede il forum tutto. Abbiamo già parlato un'altra volta di Maria Goretti e che Nn è cmq il caso di scherzarci su...
> Nessuno può sapere cosa significa...
> Mi auguro anche io che il conte nn lo pensi sul serio, che fosse uno scherzo di pessimo gusto...


Ecco l'altra.
La termine nell'accezione lothariana sta per come dire 
Una che non la molla no?


----------



## lolapal (5 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco l'altra.
> La termine nell'accezione lothariana sta per come dire
> Una che non la molla no?


"Ecco l'altra" ma de che?
Una che Nn la molla è una adulta nn ha 12 anni e l'accettazione lothariana x me nn ha senso...
Tu nn hai la minima idea...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> "Ecco l'altra" ma de che?
> Una che Nn la molla è una adulta nn ha 12 anni e l'accettazione lothariana x me nn ha senso...
> Tu nn hai la minima idea...


Chi nel forum cita la goretti ogni 3 x 2?
Manco sapevo che la GOretti avesse 12 anni...

E ho corretto no?


----------



## lolapal (5 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi nel forum cita la goretti ogni 3 x 2?
> Manco sapevo che la GOretti avesse 12 anni...
> 
> E ho corretto no?


Io rispondevo a Clem che diceva che nessuno si era infastidito.
Di citare la santa abbiamo smesso... c'è stato un 3d al riguardo.
Beh ora lo sai nn si finisce mai di imparare nella vita.
[emoji4]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io rispondevo a Clem che diceva che nessuno si era infastidito.
> Di citare la santa abbiamo smesso... c'è stato un 3d al riguardo.
> Beh ora lo sai nn si finisce mai di imparare nella vita.
> [emoji4]


Ma insomma anche Tebe citava sempre la Goretti...

Se io scrivo " un povero cristo"...
Sto offendendo Cristo?

Poi come si fa a pretendere di manovrare l'intenzionalità dei pensieri altrui?

Comunque tornando a bomba
Io volevo solo dire

Che sono fedelissimo fin tanto che non viene Sharon Stone a insidiarmi...

Ma mi sento sicuro perchè le probabilità che la Stone si interessi a me sono molto remote...

Altro esempio
San Pietro.

Lui fa lo sbruffone e dice...a io darei la vita per te...
Cristo gli risponde...
Guarda che vanti sera mi avrai tradito...avrai negato di conoscermi...

E poi la cosa capita...

San Pietro, umanamente, lo si giustifica dicendo...era terrorizzato di finire come Cristo...

Ma poi prese coraggio

E finì alla fine proprio crocifisso pure lui.

In altre parole
Io so che le donne che non vogliono casini
Stanno lontane dai casini
e quindi non finiscono nei casini.

Facciamo un esempio
Una donna è particolarmente vanitosa.

Capiamo bene che se trova quello che sa far leva sulla sua vanità
Il gioco è fatto.

Poi possiamo parlare all'infinito...di mancanze, bisogni, trascurato qui e lì...

La verità è che tu ci sei cascata come una pera cotta alle lusinghe altrui.

Senti non meniamo il can per l'aia
Se tu seitavi ( termine veneto traducibile con continuare con assiduità) a giocattolare 
e a prestare il fianco al bagnino...

Come andava a finire?

Ok...

Il giorno dopo se piagne per il rimorso.

E ci si aggrappa agli specchi 

per tacitare la coscienza....

Ma intanto ci si casca come pere cotte.


----------



## Spider (5 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma insomma anche Tebe citava sempre la Goretti...
> 
> Se io scrivo " un povero cristo"...
> Sto offendendo Cristo?
> ...



Conte carissimo, lo sai quanto ti sono amico...
ma con questo discorso, 
è come dire che se una donna si mette la minigonna,
 e poi vien violentata è colpa sua.

La verità è che, quella battuta sulla Goretti è stata una battuta infelice.
sai quante ne faccio io di battute infelici?
continuamente, e tu lo sai.
è stata infelice non tanto perchè verso una semplice dodicenne, 
ma proprio in rispetto alle donne e alle violenze che  subiscono.


----------



## Frithurik (5 Luglio 2014)

*nobilta'*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Proprio perchè mi conosci a maggior ragione dovevi sapere che ho usato il termine in accezione lothariana.
> Invece hai preferito innescare una sterile polemica sul nulla che camina da solo.
> 
> *E tu non sei nella posizione di fare la morale a me.
> ...


Secondo una mia modestissima opinione signor conte si dovrebbe vergognare di fare allusioni, e di dire scabrosita' su santi e bambini , mi scuso in anticipo con il titolare del 3d.


----------



## Spider (5 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Secondo una mia modestissima opinione signor conte si dovrebbe vergognare di fare allusioni, e di dire scabrosita' su santi e bambini , mi scuso in anticipo con il titolare del 3d.



secondo me, si sta esagerando.
è solo un pensiero, una frase, per far capire un concetto.
una frase, che mi sembra sia già stata ritrattata.

piuttosto bisognerebbe capirne il senso.
le donne, se istigano e ammiccano, se la cercano?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Conte carissimo, lo sai quanto ti sono amico...
> ma con questo discorso,
> è come dire che se una donna si mette la minigonna,
> e poi vien violentata è colpa sua.
> ...


Non è nè felice nè infelice
Ma è solo stata "strumentalizzata"
con la solita tecnica...
già vista qui dentro

La mia unica colpa?
Aver dato retta.

Non accadrà più

del resto io a buon diritto

me ne frego no?


----------



## lolapal (5 Luglio 2014)

Il punto è, caro conte, che in qualsiasi caso la battuta, infelice o no, nn c'entra assolutamente con l'argomento del 3d in questione.
E io sempre adulta consenziente sarei stata col mio bagnino...
[emoji4]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è nè felice nè infelice
> Ma è solo stata "strumentalizzata"
> con la solita tecnica...
> già vista qui dentro
> ...


Ma che cavolo dici? Io non ho strumentalizzato un bel niente. Avrei risposto allo stesso modo se a scrivere quella cosa fosse stata Farfalla, o Chiara Matraini, o Tubarao, o Nausicaa, o Simy, o Spider, o Marietto, o Solitario, o Joey, o Sbriciolata... chiunque!
Stai farneticando. Io non strumentalizzo un bel niente. Se poi non mi consideri all'altezza di fare osservazioni contro violenze nei confronti di bambine dodicenni uccise perché ho fatto ogni genere di porcata nella mia vita,  beh, il problema è tuo. Io dico quello che penso. E quello che ho pensato in quel momento è stato quello che ho scritto. Nessuna strumentalizzazione per innescare polemiche di nessun genere. Sei proprio fuori strada. Non sapevo nemmeno che fossero già stati aperti dei thread su quella bambina e che ci fossero già state discussioni sullo stesso argomento. Proprio zero. Non sapevo nemmeno che che ci fossero delle "accezioni lothariane". Qui siamo al delirio puro. Strumentalizzazione de che? a quale scopo? Per metterti in cattiva luce? Proprio io? Te lo ripeto: sei fuori strada. Tu puoi dire quello che ti pare, ma dire che una bambina dodicenne sia stata uccisa perché quel giorno non aveva voglia di mollarla mi fa rabbrividire. Come mamma, ma non solo. L'accezione lothariana spero che non implichi niente del genere altrimenti ci metto meno di un secondo di dire a lui le stesse cose che ho detto a te. E non mi accusare di strumentalizzare, perché proprio non è nella mia natura fare queste cose e pensavo che tu lo sapessi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> secondo me, si sta esagerando.
> è solo un pensiero, una frase, per far capire un concetto.
> una frase, che mi sembra sia già stata ritrattata.
> 
> ...


No, non se la cercano. Niente può giustificare una violenza. Se una donna dice no, è no. Può averti provocato o quello che vuoi, ma se poi ti dice no è no. Ti sei arrapato? Vai a farti una sega. Altrimenti non sei un uomo, sei solo un animale.

Niente giustifica una violenza.

Non potete capire che cosa vuol dire subire una violenza. Ti lascia il segno per tutta la vita.


----------



## lolapal (5 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, non se la cercano. Niente può giustificare una violenza. Se una donna dice no, è no. Può averti provocato o quello che vuoi, ma se poi ti dice no è no. Ti sei arrapato? Vai a farti una sega. Altrimenti non sei un uomo, sei solo un animale.
> 
> Niente giustifica una violenza.
> 
> Non potete capire che cosa vuol dire subire una violenza. Ti lascia il segno per tutta la vita.


Quoto totalmente.


----------



## Spider (5 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, non se la cercano. Niente può giustificare una violenza. Se una donna dice no, è no. Può averti provocato o quello che vuoi, ma se poi ti dice no è no. Ti sei arrapato? Vai a farti una sega. Altrimenti non sei un uomo, sei solo un animale.
> 
> Niente giustifica una violenza.
> 
> Non potete capire che cosa vuol dire subire una violenza. Ti lascia il segno per tutta la vita.



hey...
guarda che la penso proprio come te, 
volevo solo trasferire il senso della domanda, che potrebbe nascere
 da fatto puro e semplice scaturito dal contestato Maria Goretti.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il punto è, caro conte, che in qualsiasi caso la battuta, infelice o no, nn c'entra assolutamente con l'argomento del 3d in questione.
> E io sempre adulta consenziente sarei stata col mio bagnino...
> [emoji4]


E poi dicevi che era un tradimento "strano"
Uno atipico ecc..ecc..ecc...

La solita menata...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo dici? Io non ho strumentalizzato un bel niente. Avrei risposto allo stesso modo se a scrivere quella cosa fosse stata Farfalla, o Chiara Matraini, o Tubarao, o Nausicaa, o Simy, o Spider, o Marietto, o Solitario, o Joey, o Sbriciolata... chiunque!
> Stai farneticando. Io non strumentalizzo un bel niente. Se poi non mi consideri all'altezza di fare osservazioni contro violenze nei confronti di bambine dodicenni uccise perché ho fatto ogni genere di porcata nella mia vita,  beh, il problema è tuo. Io dico quello che penso. E quello che ho pensato in quel momento è stato quello che ho scritto. Nessuna strumentalizzazione per innescare polemiche di nessun genere. Sei proprio fuori strada. Non sapevo nemmeno che fossero già stati aperti dei thread su quella bambina e che ci fossero già state discussioni sullo stesso argomento. Proprio zero. Non sapevo nemmeno che che ci fossero delle "accezioni lothariane". Qui siamo al delirio puro. Strumentalizzazione de che? a quale scopo? Per metterti in cattiva luce? Proprio io? Te lo ripeto: sei fuori strada. Tu puoi dire quello che ti pare, ma dire che una bambina dodicenne sia stata uccisa perché quel giorno non aveva voglia di mollarla mi fa rabbrividire. Come mamma, ma non solo. L'accezione lothariana spero che non implichi niente del genere altrimenti ci metto meno di un secondo di dire a lui le stesse cose che ho detto a te. E non mi accusare di strumentalizzare, perché proprio non è nella mia natura fare queste cose e pensavo che tu lo sapessi.


Ripeto
Lasciando da parte il tema violenza

Io volevo solo dire questo:

Che una donna magari con X non ci sta, ma con Y si.

E se per tutta la vita non incontra Y, è fedele, altrimenti cede.

Solo questo.

Sono persuaso di questo.

E aggiungo che io ti contesto il tuo farmi la morale, 
Perchè nessuno può farlo.

Soprattutto in un contesto virtuale, 

Semplicemente perchè io per primo non mi sono mai permesso di giudicarti.

E non ti giudico
Perchè io me ne frego delle porcate che hai fatto o non fatto nella tua vita

Per il semplice motivo 
che non le hai fatte a me.

E io a te non ho mai torto un capello.

Vanzi qualcosa pago i miei debiti, non vanzi niente...
Vai a insegnare ad altri, non a me.


----------



## lolapal (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi dicevi che era un tradimento "strano"
> Uno atipico ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> La solita menata...


Sinceramente mai asserita una cosa del genere... di solito sono gli altri che mi dicono che sono "strana", ma questo è un altro discorso, che non c'entra niente...

:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sinceramente mai asserita una cosa del genere... di solito sono gli altri che mi dicono che sono "strana", ma questo è un altro discorso, che non c'entra niente...
> 
> :smile:


Rientravo in topic no?
Cosa dice nell'altro ed quell'altro là?

Non sono stato capace di fermarmi...

Pensa solo come da adultera consenzienti

che cosa avresti raccontato al tuo maritino bello...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Conte carissimo, lo sai quanto ti sono amico...
> ma con questo discorso,
> è come dire che se una donna si mette la minigonna,
> e poi vien violentata è colpa sua.
> ...


Stasera ho visto questo...
Te lo dedico...
E a tutti i mariti che vogliono recuperare...

[video=youtube;HdIZgaL-U3g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdIZgaL-U3g[/video]

Non si può mai sapere se un bacio sarà innocente finché non lo si è dato. Scena finale di Solo un bacio per favore.


----------



## lolapal (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rientravo in topic no?
> Cosa dice nell'altro ed quell'altro là?
> 
> Non sono stato capace di fermarmi...
> ...


Con i se non si fa il mondo, "ciò che deve accadere, accade"... penso che rileggere quello che scrivi prima di postare possa essere sano per te e per tutti...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Con i se non si fa il mondo, "ciò che deve accadere, accade"... penso che rileggere quello che scrivi prima di postare possa essere sano per te e per tutti...


Tu dici?
Non ho tutto sto tempo io.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Conte carissimo, lo sai quanto ti sono amico...
> ma con questo discorso,
> è come dire che se una donna si mette la minigonna,
> e poi vien violentata è colpa sua.
> ...


Che mi dici di questo?

sta suscitando polemiche in California il video, pubblicato su Youtube, che mostra un agente della California Highway Patrol, la polizia stradale, che picchia e colpisce ripetutamente sul volto e sulla testa una donna bloccata a terra.
Il video è stato registrato e pubblicato su Internet da un automobilista che è stato testimone della scena. «Se guardate il video, è stata colpita 15 volte, alla testa» ha affermato l'uomo intervistato dalla Cbs, definendo «ridicole» le affermazioni della polizia che ha detto che l'agente voleva immobilizzare la donna che stava mettendo in pericolo se stessa e gli automobilisti attraversando a piedi una delle trafficatissime autostrade di Los Angeles.

Ora capisci da te che se una si mette a camminare a piedi, magari stordita, o persa...
Per un'autostrada...

Meglio uno che ti pesta e ti salva la vita che uno che tergiversa e ti lascia lì no?
Che magari non leda il tuo diritto di camminare eh?

Magari poi salta fuori che sta donna era ubriaca e non c'era verso di farla stare buona...

In altre parole Spider, da come conosco io le donne, minigonne o non minigonne...
Fanno di tutto per evitare certi guai.
Sapendo che non tutti i posti e i luoghi sono sicuri no?

Cioè Spider
Io rispetto i gay
ma non entro nelle loro discoteche, non si sa mai.

Come dire...
Se io lascio l'auto aperta e con le chiavi su, non è colpa mia se me la fregano, perchè rubare è un reato.
Ma diremo solo che sono stato poco prudente, e poco avveduto.

Ora io dico solo, che se una donna va in minigonna in certi posti, è semplicemente poco avveduta...tutto lì...

Ma non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene...


----------



## tullio (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stasera ho visto questo...
> Te lo dedico...
> E a tutti i mariti che vogliono recuperare...
> (...)
> Non si può mai sapere se un bacio sarà innocente finché non lo si è dato. Scena finale di Solo un bacio per favore.


Bellissimo! Non lo conoscevo, Conte, grazie.


----------



## Tiki (6 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Come dice Apollonia: ti mordi la lingua. Tu vorresti sapere tutto, dettagli, eventi: come è stata con quello, che ha fatto con l'altro, perché con me no...ti fai film in testa e ti chiedi, e implicitamente (spero solo implicitamente) chiedi a lei, se quello è più bravo di te... Guarda: sono tutte cose importanti: i dettagli serveno a definire un evento e la definizione è importante per superarlo. Ma tu non sei ancora a questo passo. Tu devi prima recuperare la fiducia di lei. E' quel che dicevo sul non ossessionarla. Verrà il momento per parlare di questo...o forse non verrà.
> C'è un utente, una grande persona che forse verrà fuori a confermarti la cosa, la cui moglie, dietro sua richiesta, gli ha dichiarato che l'altro "scopava divinamente", che tradotto significa: meglio di te. Però la moglie è rimasta con lui. E' questo utente ne è felice. Il tuo obiettivo è questo. Poi forse te lo dirà, forse no... non conta. Ricomincia da lei. Ascoltala. A volte senza fare domande. Ascoltala da amico. Lei deve tornare a credere in te. Falle sentire che lei è importante ma anche che lei può contare su di te... in _ogni caso_ può contare su di te: tu sei pronto a capirla comunque. Tu, ora che sei uscito dal tuo buio, sarai sempre dalla sua parte. Senza dirlo, è implicito che tu accetterai eventualmente anche un "no, non mi va di parlarne"; un "non ora" ...accetterai persino un "basta definitivo". Se lei ti ama prima o poi non potrà fare a meno di aprirsi e di rendersi conto di quanto stai male. Prima o poi.


Mi sembra tutto vero quello che dici Tullio ma ci va una forza che ora non credo di avere e in certi momenti penso di non volerlo fare fino in fondo. Ma io voglio veramente ricostruire?!? Certo che se penso al tuo "ti mangerai le mani se non ci avrai provato seriamente" mi spavento ma mi spaventa anche la futura convivenza con una donna che non so cos'è diventata, libertina, disincantata, pronta a punirmi immediatamente al mio primo errore


----------



## Trinità (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stasera ho visto questo...
> Te lo dedico...
> E a tutti i mariti che vogliono recuperare...
> 
> Non si può mai sapere se un bacio sarà innocente finché non lo si è dato. Scena finale di Solo un bacio per favore.


Molto bello! Grazie!


----------



## Tiki (6 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ciao Tiki, ho visto che poi la conversazione ha preso altre pieghe. Se posso dire la mia, la tua situazione mi sembra abbastanza aggrovigliata, stai mischiando tanti problemi insieme: i tradimenti, l'alcol, il perdono, i figli.
> 
> Infatti più che dare un mio parere, farei delle domande, sperando che possano chiarirti:
> 
> ...


che ti sembra?


----------



## Tiki (6 Luglio 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ciao Tiki, ho visto che poi la conversazione ha preso altre pieghe. Se posso dire la mia, la tua situazione mi sembra abbastanza aggrovigliata, stai mischiando tanti problemi insieme: i tradimenti, l'alcol, il perdono, i figli.
> 
> Infatti più che dare un mio parere, farei delle domande, sperando che possano chiarirti:
> 
> ...


- Intendi andare avanti con il tuo matrimonio?
Si se non diventa un calvario di cose che facciamo entrambi controvoglia solo per tenerlo in piedi.
Si se ritrovo un'intesa, anche sul piano sesso, che per ora non c'è.
- Vuoi provare a perdonarla?
Tempo fa ascoltai per radio una poesia, che malauguratamente non riesco a trovare, il cui succo però mi è chiarissimo; per quanto sia stato orrendo un fatto del passato, se capita qualcosa di bello che riguarda quel fatto, il suo ricordo sbiadirà e rimarrà solo la dolcezza del presente. Ecco, potessi vivere io questa cosa il perdono non solo sarebbe più semplice ma addirittura automatico.
- Il tuo cambio di abitudini (alcol in primis) riesci a portarlo avanti?
Si, non mi piace chi ero e non intendo tornare indietro.
- Ti piace ancora tua moglie?
Bel dilemma; vestita si, è bella e sexy; nuda nel letto no.
- Sei innamorato di lei?
Nella nebbia generale di adesso credo di si, anche se mi sorprendo a volte a pensare che è una puttana etc. etc.
ma se allungo un braccio e la tocco, a letto o a tavola o al supermercato, provo un momentaneo conforto
Ma soprattutto, ti sei fermato un minuto a chiederti "come stai?"
Sono sempre in ascolto su me stesso e la ovvia risposta è "sto male"; so che dovrei dire di più su questo ma riassumo dicendo che mi sento un pendolo: ottimista-pessimista, non valgo nulla-lei è qui e allora qualcosa valgo, la desidero-non la desidero più e così via
che ti sembra?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto
> Lasciando da parte il tema violenza
> 
> Io volevo solo dire questo:
> ...


Conte io non faccio la morale a nessuno. Stai di nuovo dicendo cavolate. Non faccio la morale a nessuno. E se tu mi dici che quello che volevi dire é che se una donna non la vuole dare a X perché la vuole dare a Y allora non fai esempi che nulla c'entrano in tutto ciò. E se li fai perché ti sei "sbagliato", allora nel momento in cui ti faccio notare che stai parlando di una bambina di 12 anni non mi rispondi "e allora non posso?" tutto impettito. 

E comunque puoi/potete dirmi tutto quello che volete, stronza, zoccola, alcolizzata, manipolatrice, egoista... Ma moralista proprio no. Trovami un post in cui io moraleggio. Mai fatto. Mai. Né con traditori, né con traditi, né con amanti. Moralista proprio no. Fin troppo consapevole di avere la coscienza sporca per troppe cose. Io non moraleggio. Ma i bambini e le violenze per piacere non le tirate fuori ad minchiam in contesti in cui non c'entrano niente perché quelle le condannerò sempre, a prescindere da chi le scrive.


E ora chiudiamola qui. Basta. 

E chiedo scusa all'autore del thread per tutto questo lungo OT.


----------



## Higgins (6 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> - Intendi andare avanti con il tuo matrimonio?
> Si se non diventa un calvario di cose che facciamo entrambi controvoglia solo per tenerlo in piedi.
> Si se ritrovo un'intesa, anche sul piano sesso, che per ora non c'è.
> - Vuoi provare a perdonarla?
> ...


Ciao Tiki, 
Mi sembra sia normale oscillare come "un pendolo" come dici tu. Quando si prende un colpo è normale.
L'unica cosa che non riesco tanto a spiegarmi è quella che ti ho messo in grassetto. Che vuoi dire? è per quello che la vostra vita sessuale non va bene?
Te lo chiedo perché se anche riuscirai a superare questo momento (difficile, ma ammettiamolo) e però poi le condizioni si ricreano, allora è tutto inutile. Succederà tutto di nuovo in tutta probabilità...
Però questo te lo dico più a livello di domanda, così magari ci pensi su. Dall'esterno non posso certo dare un giudizio


----------



## Eratò (6 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> - Intendi andare avanti con il tuo matrimonio?
> Si se non diventa un calvario di cose che facciamo entrambi controvoglia solo per tenerlo in piedi.
> Si se ritrovo un'intesa, anche sul piano sesso, che per ora non c'è.
> - Vuoi provare a perdonarla?
> ...


Ciao Tiki.Non so cosa  s' intende per tradimento "strano" oppure "normale", fatto sta che anche nel caso tuo si è verificato tutto ciò che si verifica in tutti i tradimenti:la perdita di fiducia, la dorosa scoperta di un volto nascosto di tua moglie, lo sconvolgimento di una vita vissuta insieme, l'umiliazione e il senso d'inadeguatezza....sembra un tunnel e si è tentati a correre per trovare il piu velocemente possibile la luce che poi sarebbe la soluzione perche per te e un incubo che deve finire e anche in fretta.Rimanere, riprovare,sperare, andarsene....Non si dovrebbe correre invece, bisogna attraversalo lentamente quel tunnel, osservare se stessi e gli altri che poi la luce arriva da sé.Insomma il viaggio è lungo e le tappe da fare sono tante ma ad ogni tappa ti arrivera una risposta e alla fine capirai cosa è meglio per voi, per te.Rilassati e non avere fretta di decidere, prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi e ogni giorno che passa ritroverai sempre un nuovo te stesso.


----------



## Apollonia (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stasera ho visto questo...
> Te lo dedico...
> E a tutti i mariti che vogliono recuperare...
> 
> ...


Bellissimo! Non conosco il film, ma bellissima questa scena!

P. S. Ieri mi sono ricordata di essere la first lady!


----------



## Apollonia (6 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> - Intendi andare avanti con il tuo matrimonio?
> Si se non diventa un calvario di cose che facciamo entrambi controvoglia solo per tenerlo in piedi.
> Si se ritrovo un'intesa, anche sul piano sesso, che per ora non c'è.
> - Vuoi provare a perdonarla?
> ...


Tiki, mi sembri me qualche mese fa. Stessi sentimenti, stesse emozioni divergenti e dilanianti, stesso turbinio di pensieri. 
Tiki, FATTI ATTRAVERSARE DAL DOLORE. Non combatterlo, fattelo amico.
Quello che stai attraversando lo comprendono in tanti qui dentro. Sul mio 3D intervenne a suo tempo Diletta, che mi disse una frase che mi colpì molto: mi disse che  capiva perfettamente quello che stavo passando, e che avrei avuto un piccolissimo segnale, che mi avrebbe fatto capire che valeva la pena di provarci. Allora non capii, ma ieri ho avuto quel segnale. E arriverà anche a te, se ti metterai in ascolto.
Mi credi se ti dico che la settimana scorsa, in vacanza al mare, ho avuto una giornata in cui non sopportavo la presenza fisica di mio marito? Come tu adesso non la sopporti nel letto nuda, io ho avuto un periodo in cui non riuscivo più a guardare le mani di mio marito, perché mi si associava  il pensiero che avessero toccato un'altra donna.
E' stato tremendo, pensavo che non avrei più potuto accarezzare quelle mani che tanto mi piacevano. Ma non è stato così.
E lascia perdere, per adesso, il sesso. Probabilmente vi riavvicinerete con molta naturalezza l'un l'altra. Non forzare questa cosa, verrà da se'.
Stai attraversando un forte cambiamento nella tua vita, e si sa che i cambiamenti portano caos. Pensa di fare un trasloco. Devi fare tanti scatoloni, e buttare via tante cose. E lasciare qualcosa di sicuro per qualcosa di insicuro. Ma la casa nuova vi accoglierà, e vi troverete bene.
In questo momento stai male. Per stare meglio non hai che una strada: passare dal dolore. Ma pensa che dai dolori si cresce si migliora, quindi...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Conte io non faccio la morale a nessuno. Stai di nuovo dicendo cavolate. Non faccio la morale a nessuno. E se tu mi dici che quello che volevi dire é che se una donna non la vuole dare a X perché la vuole dare a Y allora non fai esempi che nulla c'entrano in tutto ciò. E se li fai perché ti sei "sbagliato", allora nel momento in cui ti faccio notare che stai parlando di una bambina di 12 anni non mi rispondi "e allora non posso?" tutto impettito.
> 
> E comunque puoi/potete dirmi tutto quello che volete, stronza, zoccola, alcolizzata, manipolatrice, egoista... Ma moralista proprio no. Trovami un post in cui io moraleggio. Mai fatto. Mai. Né con traditori, né con traditi, né con amanti. Moralista proprio no. Fin troppo consapevole di avere la coscienza sporca per troppe cose. Io non moraleggio. Ma i bambini e le violenze per piacere non le tirate fuori ad minchiam in contesti in cui non c'entrano niente perché quelle le condannerò sempre, a prescindere da chi le scrive.
> 
> ...


Che giorno è oggi?


----------



## sienne (6 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

oggi è uno più di ieri ...

invece di insinuare, perché non lo dici? 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che giorno è oggi?


Il 6 luglio. E quindi? Cos'è? Una domanda trabocchetto?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Il 6 luglio. E quindi? Cos'è? Una domanda trabocchetto?


Oggi se fossi andata a messa
ti dicevano che è Santa Maria Goretti.


----------



## Trinità (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oggi se fossi andata a messa
> ti dicevano che è Santa Maria Goretti.


Ti ha detto basta!
Se fossi più informato sapresti che la messa non ha nulla a che fare con il Santo del giorno.
Quindi hai già espresso il tuo pensiero che è stato contestato.
Nesuno ti fa la morale ma tu finiscila, per favore!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti ha detto basta!
> Se fossi più informato sapresti che la messa non ha nulla a che fare con il Santo del giorno.
> Quindi hai già espresso il tuo pensiero che è stato contestato.
> Nesuno ti fa la morale ma tu finiscila, per favore!!!


Ma io stamattina ho solo sorriso per la coincidenza no?
Allora ci sono delle regole.
Ci sono feste che stanno sotto alle domeniche ordinarie e certe che le superano.
Esempio domenica scorsa sarebbe dovuta essere la tredicesima domenica del tempo ordinario A
( in quanto i cicli sono tre secondo la lettura dei tre sinottici)
Ma la festività di San Pietro e Paolo ha prevalso in quanto Solennità.

Le festività dei Santi si celebrano secondo il calendario liturgico e sono divise in Solennità tipo San Giovanni Battista, in Memorie e Memorie Facoltative.

In più ogni località ha il proprio calendario liturgico.
Esempio da noi a Vicenza l'8 settembre è Solennità.

E sono stato il solo a sapere che oggi 6 luglio ricorre la festività di Santa Maria Goretti.

Ma se leggiamo qui, ci sono anche altri santi.

8150 > Santa Maria Goretti Vergine e martire 6 luglio - Memoria Facoltativa MR

93142 > Beato Agostino Giuseppe (Elia) Desgardin Monaco e martire 6 luglio MR

94193 > Beato Cristoforo Solino Mercedario 6 luglio

60920 > Santa Darerca (Monenna) di Killeavy Badessa 6 luglio MR

56025 > Santa Domenica (Ciriaca) Venerata a Tropea 6 luglio MR

60940 > San Giusto di Condat Monaco 6 luglio MR

60930 > San Goar 6 luglio MR

94705 > San Gredfyw Patrono di Llanllyfni 6 luglio

28150 > Santa Maria Goretti Vergine e martire 6 luglio - Memoria Facoltativa MR

91005 > Beata Maria Rosa (Susanna Agata de Loye) Benedettina, martire 6 luglio MR

33450 > Beata Maria Teresa Ledochowska Vergine 6 luglio MR

92109 > Beata Nazaria Ignazia March Mesa Vergine 6 luglio MR

94058 > Santa Noiala Vergine e martire 6 luglio

91289 > San Palladio Vescovo degli Scoti 6 luglio MR

90722 > San Pietro Wang Zuolong Martire 6 luglio MR

91328 > San Romolo di Fiesole Vescovo e martire 6 luglio MR

94668 > Festa dei Santi di Radonez 6 luglio (Chiese Orientali)

80660 > Santa Sexburga Regina del Kent, badessa 6 luglio

92754 > San Sisoes il Grande Eremita 6 luglio MR

60960 > Beato Tommaso Alfield Martire 6 luglio MR

90972 > San Tranquillino di Roma Martire 6 luglio


E ti piaccia o meno oggi è anche Santa Sexburga Regina del Kent.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (6 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io stamattina ho solo sorriso per la coincidenza no?
> Allora ci sono delle regole.
> Ci sono feste che stanno sotto alle domeniche ordinarie e certe che le superano.
> Esempio domenica scorsa sarebbe dovuta essere la tredicesima domenica del tempo ordinario A
> ...


Saprai di certo che oggi è l'anniversario della morte.
Riflettiamo senza ridere.
E' strano ma così facendo l'abbiamo ricordata.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Saprai di certo che oggi è l'anniversario della morte.
> Riflettiamo senza ridere.
> E' strano ma così facendo l'abbiamo ricordata.


No, l'ho visto adesso, perchè come saprai sicuramente, sovente c'è una discrepanza tra data di  morte e memoria liturgica di un santo o di un beato.

Esempio il Beato Claudio Granzotto è morto il 15 agosto del 1947 ma la sua ricorrenza è il due di settembre.


----------



## Frithurik (6 Luglio 2014)

*secessionista*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io stamattina ho solo sorriso per la coincidenza no?
> Allora ci sono delle regole.
> Ci sono feste che stanno sotto alle domeniche ordinarie e certe che le superano.
> Esempio domenica scorsa sarebbe dovuta essere la tredicesima domenica del tempo ordinario A
> ...


 ma quanto sei:coglione::loso:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Luglio 2014)

Mi sono fermato a due o tre post perché di leggere tutto, con questo caldo, proprio non avevo voglia.

Certe cose mi sembrano come quei sassolini piccoli che cominciano a rotolare in alta montagna e a valle sono diventati delle frane.

E comunque, non era certo la prima volta, e non sarà neanche l'ultima, che viene citata Maria Goretti impropriamente.

Insomma, a me, di tutte le cazzate che dice il Conte, questa sembra la meno cazzata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi sono fermato a due o tre post perché di leggere tutto, con questo caldo, proprio non avevo voglia.
> 
> Certe cose mi sembrano come quei sassolini piccoli che cominciano a rotolare in alta montagna e a valle sono diventati delle frane.
> 
> ...


Scusa Tuba ma citare Maria Goretti per dire a qualche utentessa che é una "santa" che non la molla o figadilegno o che ha le ragnatele o che si atteggia a dura e pura o altro posso anche passarci sopra e dire "chi se ne frega".

Citarla dicendo che quella sera non aveva voglia di mollarla al tizio in questione e invece a qualcun altro l'avrebbe mollata e tutti sarebbero stati zitti e boni mi fa sinceramente rabbrividire. Non la trovo affatto una cazzata. Quando dice che il Veneto non è Italia e che fanno i referendum perché vogliono la secessione, quella si, mi pare una cazzata. E mi fa pure ridere in quanto cazzata. La frase in questione invece non mi sembra una cazzata ma proprio per niente. Io una violenza l'ho subita, e avevo 16 anni, non 12. E sono viva. Ma come si può dire di una bambina di 12 anni che è stata per di più uccisa che non l'ha mollata perché non ne aveva voglia e a qualcun altro invece l'avrebbe mollata e sarebbero stati tutti zitti e boni? Io sono sconcertata... Ma veramente... Ma dove cazzo stiamo andando a finire? Una cazzata? Boh, sarò io che sono strana... Se sono io che sono strana e invece é tutto normale allora chiedo scusa a tutti per aver montato su un casino per una cazzata. In primis il conte. Scusa conte. La prossima volta già che ci sei cita anche Yara. Lei ne aveva 13 di anni. Se l'avesse mollata magari sarebbe viva e tutti zitti e boni. Invece guarda che casino... Addirittura sono spuntati fuori casi di corna di 44 anni fa... Cazzo Yara ma perché non l'hai mollata invece di far scoppiare tutto sto casino?

Minchia che tristezza


----------



## Nocciola (7 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa Tuba ma citare Maria Goretti per dire a qualche utentessa che é una "santa" che non la molla o figadilegno o che ha le ragnatele o che si atteggia a dura e pura o altro posso anche passarci sopra e dire "chi se ne frega".
> 
> Citarla dicendo che quella sera non aveva voglia di mollarla al tizio in questione e invece a qualcun altro l'avrebbe mollata e tutti sarebbero stati zitti e boni mi fa sinceramente rabbrividire. Non la trovo affatto una cazzata. Quando dice che il Veneto non è Italia e che fanno i referendum perché vogliono la secessione, quella si, mi pare una cazzata. E mi fa pure ridere in quanto cazzata. La frase in questione invece non mi sembra una cazzata ma proprio per niente. Io una violenza l'ho subita, e avevo 16 anni, non 12. E sono viva. Ma come si può dire di una bambina di 12 anni che è stata per di più uccisa che non l'ha mollata perché non ne aveva voglia e a qualcun altro invece l'avrebbe mollata e sarebbero stati tutti zitti e boni? Io sono sconcertata... Ma veramente... Ma dove cazzo stiamo andando a finire? Una cazzata? Boh, sarò io che sono strana... Se sono io che sono strana e invece é tutto normale allora chiedo scusa a tutti per aver montato su un casino per una cazzata. In primis il conte. Scusa conte. La prossima volta già che ci sei cita anche Yara. Lei ne aveva 13 di anni. Se l'avesse mollata magari sarebbe viva e tutti zitti e boni. Invece guarda che casino... Addirittura sono spuntati fuori casi di corna di 44 anni fa... Cazzo Yara ma perché non l'hai mollata invece di far scoppiare tutto sto casino?
> 
> Minchia che tristezza



Io concordo con te.
sono ben diversi i due modi di citare la Santa
Io per esempio la nomino spesso in un contesto come il primo che hai citato. Poi leggendo qui mi sonoresa conto che può infastidire
Il paragone del Conte invece era decisamente illeggibile


----------



## Tubarao (7 Luglio 2014)

Non mi state capendo. Il fatto del sassolino e della frana consisteva proprio in questo. Il Conte scrive una cosa che urta. Tu glielo fai notare. Lui chiede scusa. E la cosa finiva lì.

Per quanto riguarda la mia sensibilità, ma ovviamente solo la mia e che non può e deve essere quella di tutti, per me citare la Goretti, per definire una donna figadilegno e citarla come ha fatto il Conte sono sullo stesso piano. Ma questa è la mia sensibilità. Rispetto la tua e quella degli altri.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non mi state capendo. Il fatto del sassolino e della frana consisteva proprio in questo. Il Conte scrive una cosa che urta. Tu glielo fai notare. Lui chiede scusa. E la cosa finiva lì.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la mia sensibilità, ma ovviamente solo la mia e che non può e deve essere quella di tutti, per me citare la Goretti, per definire una donna figadilegno e citarla come ha fatto il Conte sono sullo stesso piano. Ma questa è la mia sensibilità. Rispetto la tua e quella degli altri.



A parte che lui NON ha chiesto scusa... Anzi, si é indispettito... Se avesse chiesto scusa invece di fare il bambinetto indispettito perché é stato ripreso dalla maestrina che non può permettersi di "fare la morale" la cosa sarebbe morta lì. Comunque prendo atto che essere una figadilegno ed essere una bambina vittima di stupro e omicidio siano due cose sullo stesso piano.

E se posso, ripeto: che tristezza


----------



## Tubarao (7 Luglio 2014)

E non ho detto forse la stessa cosa ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E non ho detto forse la stessa cosa ?


Tuba ero ironica: essere una figadilegno ed essere una bambina vittima di violenza e stupro per me NON possono essere due cose da mettere sullo stesso piano. Non si tratta di sensibilità diverse. Come si può metterle sullo stesso piano? Come? Sono sconcertata. E per sconcertare ME ce ne vuole. 

Va beh, meglio che la smetto.


Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Tubarao (7 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A parte che lui NON ha chiesto scusa... Anzi, si é indispettito... Se avesse chiesto scusa invece di fare il bambinetto indispettito perché é stato ripreso dalla maestrina che non può permettersi di "fare la morale" la cosa sarebbe morta lì. Comunque prendo atto che essere una figadilegno ed essere una bambina vittima di stupro e omicidio siano due cose sullo stesso piano.
> 
> E se posso, ripeto: che tristezza





Tubarao ha detto:


> Non mi state capendo. Il fatto del sassolino e della frana consisteva proprio in questo. Il Conte scrive una cosa che urta. Tu glielo fai notare. Lui chiede scusa. E la cosa finiva lì.


L'Autore in questo passo intende spiegare tramite la metafora del sassolino e della frana come, l'assenza delle scuse del Conte abbia ingigantito questa cosa che poteva essere risolta in due minuti due.



Tubarao ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la mia sensibilità, ma ovviamente solo la mia e che non può e deve essere quella di tutti, per me citare la Goretti, per definire una donna figadilegno e citarla come ha fatto il Conte sono sullo stesso piano. Ma questa è la mia sensibilità. Rispetto la tua e quella degli altri.


In questo passaggio l'Autore invece tende a sottolineare che, per il suo modo di pensare, e solo il suo, citare Santa Maria Goretti, per definire una persona poco incline a pratiche sessuali equivale a dileggiarla quanto ha fatto il Conte nel suo post.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'Autore in questo passo intende spiegare tramite la metafora del sassolino e della frana come, l'assenza delle scuse del Conte abbia ingigantito questa cosa che poteva essere risolta in due minuti due.
> 
> 
> 
> In questo passaggio l'Autore invece tende a sottolineare che, per il suo modo di pensare, e solo il suo, citare Santa Maria Goretti, per definire una persona poco incline a pratiche sessuali equivale a dileggiarla quanto ha fatto il Conte nel suo post.


E' caldo.
Se volete citare una persona per definire un archtipo poco incline a pratiche sessuali, senza innescare polemiche, mi propongo.


----------



## Tiki (7 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ciao Tiki.Non so cosa  s' intende per tradimento "strano" oppure "normale", fatto sta che anche nel caso tuo si è verificato tutto ciò che si verifica in tutti i tradimenti:la perdita di fiducia, la dorosa scoperta di un volto nascosto di tua moglie, lo sconvolgimento di una vita vissuta insieme, l'umiliazione e il senso d'inadeguatezza....sembra un tunnel e si è tentati a correre per trovare il piu velocemente possibile la luce che poi sarebbe la soluzione perche per te e un incubo che deve finire e anche in fretta.Rimanere, riprovare,sperare, andarsene....Non si dovrebbe correre invece, bisogna attraversalo lentamente quel tunnel, osservare se stessi e gli altri che poi la luce arriva da sé.Insomma il viaggio è lungo e le tappe da fare sono tante ma ad ogni tappa ti arrivera una risposta e alla fine capirai cosa è meglio per voi, per te.Rilassati e non avere fretta di decidere, prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi e ogni giorno che passa ritroverai sempre un nuovo te stesso.


Ciao Eratò e grazie per il tuo intervento; è vero, la tentazione di correre c'è, da ogni parte in cui oscilla il pendolo; quando predomina la rabbia, quella di voler scappare, di fargliela pagare, di tormentarla perché si senta in colpa; quando vince la speranza, l'affanno di compiacerla, starle appiccicato, essere servizievole e essere (fingere di) sereno e ricercare un'intesa sessuale che per il momento non c'è. Questa corsa in due sensi opposti mi sfianca, arrivo a sera distrutto. Dovrei riuscire a cancellare questa frenesia ma adesso proprio non so come fare.
Lo "strano" si riferisce al fatto che mi sembra, leggendo qui nel forum, che per la maggior parte di chi scrive si sia trattato di un tradimento singolo, scoperto oppure confessato. Così mi pare di detenere il poco invidiabile record di averne scoperti contemporaneamente ben tre, commessi nell'arco di un anno e mezzo. Non ne vado fiero.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Ho iniziato con la nascita della mia prima figlia, la birretta alla sera dopo cena, poi due poi tre. Smesse le birre per le critiche ricevute ho iniziato a portarmi sul divano la bottiglia di vino della cena. A tavola i bicchieri aumentavano gradatamente. Il perché, mi sembra per affogare la rabbia e la frustrazione di non riuscire ad affrontarla, mi sembrava troppo forte. Questo però lo vedo solo ora, all'epoca manco mi passava per la mente.
> Per la seconda opportunità, a parte ritrovare la lucidità per non soffrire troppo rivedendo di continuo il brutto film, mi pare che il problema sia questo: se ho paura di perderla, i miei comportamenti futuri rischiano di non essere sinceri,voler fare solo ciò che fa piacere allei rischia di farmi ritornare la rabbia e ricadere nella situazione precedente. Forse bisognerebbe essere più egoisti, in senso sano; fare cioè ciò che piace per se stessi, essere quindi più spontanei. Ma non ne sono capace, chissà perché


Hai chiesto che questa non diventasse una seduta di psicanalisi da quattro soldi e non voglio certo farti un dispetto, ma partirei dalla considerazione che tu hai di fatto iniziato a bere subito dopo la nascita di tua figlia. Io figli non ne ho, ma mi dicono che un episodio depressivo (maschile) in questi casi è abbastanza comune.

Oserei dire, sbilanciandomi parecchio e quindi andando molto alla cieca, che la tua negatività sia (stata) il segnale di un disagio "sommerso" (quindi non accessibile o immediatamente risolvibile). Usando parole mie, di "qualcosa che va stretto".

Domanda: ritieni che il passaggio coppia-famiglia sia stato completamente produttivo o che tu abbia dovuto rinunciare a qualcosa, o ancora che abbia modificato le dinamiche della coppia in maniera penalizzante dal tuo punto di vista? O forse hai percepito come lesa l'immagine che avevi di te?

Come ti ha già detto qualcuno, qui ci sono diversi aspetti un po' incasinati tra loro. Questo vuol dire che l'effetto di questa doccia fredda potrebbe anche essere quello di portare alla luce più di una "ferita" sepolta dal tempo ma ancora pulsante. Insomma, probabilmente quello della fedeltà è solo uno degli aspetti su cui dovrete lavorare.

Anche a me interessa sapere come stai tu. E lo so che stai parecchio male, e in hai una considerazione di te stesso ai minimi, ma devi cercare di lavorare il più oggettivamente possibile su quei dettagli che tu stesso hai menzionato: le tue sensazioni quando siete insieme, i tuoi progetti volti a migliorare te stesso (se non ne hai, datti degli obiettivi, raggiungibili ma concreti, per segnare i passi), la percezione delle tue necessità e dei tuoi desideri. 
Come hai già capito, adesso nemmeno la lucidità è dalla tua parte, e potresti trovarti ad avere, tra sei mesi, un'idea completamente opposta di tutta la situazione rispetto a quella che hai ora. Insomma, niente decisioni definitive nell'immediato.

Non so se ti sia stato suggerito o se per te possa essere praticabile l'aiuto di un professionista, sia in ambito di coppia che individuale. Non avendo letto tutti i commenti, non ricordo se hai proposto la cosa a tua moglie e se lei fosse disposta a provare quella strada. Cerca di farle capire, in ogni caso, che la cosa sta lavorando in profondità anche su di lei, quindi di non farsi a questo punto problemi di facciata ad affrontare in maniera adulta le proprie paure e il proprio disagio.

Insomma, non siete ragazzini e la vostra storia è "matura", non credo alle futili motivazioni, per un'episodio come quello che vi è successo. Si tratta di comprendere per decidere. E se fretta mi sembra non ne abbiate, ed è un bene, non potete nemmeno permettervi di perdere tempo andando alla cieca.

Questo, ovviamente, a mio modesto e confutabilissimo parere.


----------



## Apollonia (7 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Ciao Eratò e grazie per il tuo intervento; è vero, la tentazione di correre c'è, da ogni parte in cui oscilla il pendolo; quando predomina la rabbia, quella di voler scappare, di fargliela pagare, di tormentarla perché si senta in colpa; quando vince la speranza, l'affanno di compiacerla, starle appiccicato, essere servizievole e essere (fingere di) sereno e ricercare un'intesa sessuale che per il momento non c'è. Questa corsa in due sensi opposti mi sfianca, arrivo a sera distrutto. Dovrei riuscire a cancellare questa frenesia ma adesso proprio non so come fare.
> Lo "strano" si riferisce al fatto che mi sembra, leggendo qui nel forum, che per la maggior parte di chi scrive si sia trattato di un tradimento singolo, scoperto oppure confessato. Così mi pare di detenere il poco invidiabile record di averne scoperti contemporaneamente ben tre, commessi nell'arco di un anno e mezzo. Non ne vado fiero.


Tiki, lasciati vivere. Ti stancherai moltissimo a fare quello che stai facendo e non avrai più energie per essere lucido, e ciò vanificherà ogni possibile sforzo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In questo passaggio l'Autore invece tende a sottolineare che, per il suo modo di pensare, e solo il suo, citare Santa Maria Goretti, per definire una persona poco incline a pratiche sessuali equivale a dileggiarla quanto ha fatto il Conte nel suo post.


In risposta a questo passaggio l'Autrice del presente post tende a sottolineare che il fatto che ci siano persone che mettono sullo stesso piano ragazzine vittime di stupri e omicidi e fighedilegno non inclini a pratiche sessuali le mette una gran tristezza. Posso? Adesso é più chiaro? Possiamo smetterla? O dobbiamo andare avanti all'infinito?


----------



## emme76 (7 Luglio 2014)

Tu puoi provare a recuperare ma tua moglie mi sembra soggetta a ricadute. ....


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' caldo.
> Se volete citare una persona per definire un archtipo poco incline a pratiche sessuali, senza innescare polemiche, mi propongo.


Premesso che nel ruolo non saresti credibile,resta il fatto che il tema in sè non può che portare a polemiche



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> In risposta a questo passaggio l'Autrice del presente post tende a sottolineare che il fatto che ci siano persone che mettono sullo stesso piano ragazzine vittime di stupri e omicidi e fighedilegno non inclini a pratiche sessuali le mette una gran tristezza. Posso? Adesso é più chiaro? Possiamo smetterla? O dobbiamo andare avanti all'infinito?


se vi dico che non ho capito niente di questa polemica mi credete?


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2014)

emme76 ha detto:


> Tu puoi provare a recuperare ma tua moglie mi sembra soggetta a ricadute. ....


se tu fossi la moglie di Tiki,come avresti reagito al suo comportamento?


----------



## emme76 (7 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se tu fossi la moglie di Tiki,come avresti reagito al suo comportamento?


 Non e` una critica e non mi permetto di giudicare. Io forse però avrei cercato conforto in una persona sola.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2014)

se la persona in questione però si chiude a riccio e non ascolta diventa difficile anche farsi confortare


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' caldo.
> Se volete citare una persona per definire un archtipo poco incline a pratiche sessuali, senza innescare polemiche, mi propongo.


Vedo che proprio non riesco a spiegarmi.
Io la penso in questo modo:
NOn esiste una donna che sia o totalmente frigida o totalmente porcona.

Ma esiste che una stessa donna sia frigida con certi uomini e porcona con altri.

E proprio il film che ho indicato:
spiega queste cose.

Ma come si dice da me

Inutile lavare la testa ai mussi.

E uno dei guai di certe faccendine 
che piaccia o meno ai traditi

Certe faccendine temutissime dai traditi suonano con questo motivo...

Mi ha tradito
Ok...
Ma con me è sempre stata freddina, e con sto bel tomo invece si è trasformata in una maialona...

Ecco io non ci sto dentro sul fatto che sia colpa di una mancanza del tradito
sul fatto che lei con l'altro faccia la maialona.

Tutto lì..

Ma per me ognuno è libero di credere quel che meglio gli piace...


----------



## spleen (8 Luglio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Hai chiesto che questa non diventasse una seduta di psicanalisi da quattro soldi e non voglio certo farti un dispetto, ma partirei dalla considerazione che tu hai di fatto iniziato a bere subito dopo la nascita di tua figlia. Io figli non ne ho, ma mi dicono che un episodio depressivo (maschile) in questi casi è abbastanza comune.
> 
> Oserei dire, sbilanciandomi parecchio e quindi andando molto alla cieca, che la tua negatività sia (stata) il segnale di un disagio "sommerso" (quindi non accessibile o immediatamente risolvibile). Usando parole mie, di "qualcosa che va stretto".
> 
> ...


Quoto integralmente, perchè ti sei speso sulle motivazioni, che sono forse il vero succo della questione, complimenti.


----------



## lolapal (8 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Premesso che nel ruolo non saresti credibile,resta il fatto che il tema in sè non può che portare a polemiche
> 
> 
> 
> *se vi dico che non ho capito niente di questa polemica mi credete?*


Buongiorno Perplesso, provo a chiarire, sperando di non far peggio.
Prima di tutto non è una questione di far polemica, almeno non era nelle mie intenzioni e, sono sicura, neanche in quelle di Clem.
Il punto è: si può certo asserire che una donna può aver voglia di stare con te ma non con me e di fare cose con tizio e non con caio, è scontato, direi. Ma è di pessimo gusto, per dimostrare la tesi di cui sopra, portare a esempio una ragazzina di 12 anni stuprata e uccisa e dire che quel "giorno non le andava di mollarla".
Questo mi sembra leggittimo che possa infastidire. E avrebbe infastidito a prescindere da chi lo ha scritto.

Ora, per quanto mi riguarda, tornerei volentieri al 3d di Tiki e dire che quoto giorgio.


----------



## Tiki (8 Luglio 2014)

che bello, trovato sul suo comodino libro del suo ultimo "lui" con tanto di dedica...finito nella spazzatura e vorrei ficcarci pure lei; ma non ci arriva da sola????


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedo che proprio non riesco a spiegarmi.
> Io la penso in questo modo:
> NOn esiste una donna che sia o totalmente frigida o totalmente porcona.
> 
> ...


ma io ti ho capito, Conte.
Come ho capito che cosa intendevi quando hai ribattuto così a Clemmy, perchè qua per anni Maria Goretti è stata citata a sproposito, qualcuna ce l'aveva pure in firma ma nessuno ha mai alzato un dito o quasi, tranne una volta con Tebe mi pare. So che è un modo di dire, come so che è un modo di dire ignorante e fuori luogo ma che sicuramente non vuole fare paralleli tra una che non vuole darla perchè crede di averne l'esclusiva in the wolrd e una che viene violentata.
Credo che qualche volta addirittura posso averlo usato pure io.
Insomma penso che tu fossi in buona fede.
Però, una volta appurato che citare Maria Goretti per indicare una che se la tira, figadilegno seriale o settoriale, è una cagata immane, possiamo andare oltre?
Ribadisco che puoi usare Sbriciolata, con la massima tranquillità e la mia piena autorizzazione.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> che bello, trovato sul suo comodino libro del suo ultimo "lui" con tanto di dedica...finito nella spazzatura e vorrei ficcarci pure lei; ma non ci arriva da sola????


Uguale uguale a me, solo che il libro io l'ho rimesso dove l'ho trovato. 
Non ci arrivano, no.


----------



## tullio (8 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> che bello, trovato sul suo comodino libro del suo ultimo "lui" con tanto di dedica...finito nella spazzatura e vorrei ficcarci pure lei; ma non ci arriva da sola????


Un errore, buttarlo via. Non era tuo e non hai guadagnato nulla a farlo. MI pare un dispetto inutile e controproducente. Come ha fatto Apollonia dovevi lasciarlo là. Perché mai lei dovrebbe avere i tuoi ritmi? Perché mai dovrebbe cambiare totalmente, rinunciando a tutto, _ora_? E se è innamorata? E se è indecisa tra due amori? Se si sente soffocata e vuole respirare? Non risolvi la cosa con qualche dispetto. 
Devi deciderti: se tieni alla cosa le parli, la ascolti, ma non fai dispetti. Se non tieni alla cosa chiudi tutto, ma nuovamente non fai dispetti. 
Di quel gesto, io mi scuserei. 
Tu dirai: perché mai questa croce la devo portare solo io? Perché per ora quello che vuole salvare il salvabile sei tu.


----------



## Tiki (8 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Un errore, buttarlo via. Non era tuo e non hai guadagnato nulla a farlo. MI pare un dispetto inutile e controproducente. Come ha fatto Apollonia dovevi lasciarlo là. Perché mai lei dovrebbe avere i tuoi ritmi? Perché mai dovrebbe cambiare totalmente, rinunciando a tutto, _ora_? E se è innamorata? E se è indecisa tra due amori? Se si sente soffocata e vuole respirare? Non risolvi la cosa con qualche dispetto.
> Devi deciderti: se tieni alla cosa le parli, la ascolti, ma non fai dispetti. Se non tieni alla cosa chiudi tutto, ma nuovamente non fai dispetti.
> Di quel gesto, io mi scuserei.
> Tu dirai: perché mai questa croce la devo portare solo io? Perché per ora quello che vuole salvare il salvabile sei tu.


Tullio mi fai vergognare di me stesso, ma se fosse ancora innamorata a che valgono i miei sforzi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Tullio mi fai vergognare di me stesso, ma se fosse ancora innamorata a che valgono i miei sforzi?


ma che vergognare, dai. Quello che hai fatto è comprensibile e umano. Scusati con lei ma mica hai ammazzato qualcuno.


----------



## Apollonia (8 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> Tullio mi fai vergognare di me stesso, ma se fosse ancora innamorata a che valgono i miei sforzi?


A farla  tornare in se'. L'innamoramento prima o poi svanisce.


----------



## tullio (8 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che vergognare, dai. Quello che hai fatto è comprensibile e umano. Scusati con lei ma mica hai ammazzato qualcuno.


Ha ragione Sbriciolata. Non esagerare nell'altro senso Tiki. Un momento di smarrimento può accadere a tutti: scusarsi non significa dire che tutte le colpe sono tue, significa dire "capisco che anche per te non è facile ma io ti amo e starò attentissimo a non fare nulla che possa allontanarti da me".
Dai che ce la fai


----------



## Tiki (14 Luglio 2014)

*Sfogo e successivo pentimento*

13 luglio 2014 ore 01:03
alla fine sono infuriato; lei è riuscita a fare quello che io sogno da tempo e non sono mai riuscito a fare. Mi disprezzo per questo, come al solito io perdo e lei vince ed in più recupera anche un compagno sobrio, dimagrito e che le sbroglia i problemi! Ma che cazzo mi sta succedendo? Non riesco proprio a fare nulla, nessuna reazione, ma che razza di smidollato sono! Tutto preso a combattere dentro di me, con i miei fantasmi, quelli vecchi e quelli nuovi, puttana lei che me li ha infilati. E l’abbraccio, stando scomodo nel mio letto, accarezzandola dove l’hanno accarezzata altri tre, ed anche di più. Svegliati stronzo! Vuoi passare tutta la vita in questo stato??? E’ vero che minchione te, nei hai già passata per mezzo secolo, ma almeno prima non te ne rendevi conto, adesso quella scusa non ce l’hai più. Vuoi decidere una buona volta cosa è meglio per te e farlo? La odi e non sopporti quello che ti ha fatto e quello che stai passando? Buttala fuori e basta. Te la vuoi tenere lurida così? Tientela ma non rompere più il cazzo, portati le tue corna con rassegnazione e tieniti la tua badante per la vecchiaia. Vuoi dimenticarti di essere cornuto? ahahah, provaci e quando troverai il modo diventerai ricco spiegandolo a tutto il mondo come si fa. Fumo, mi fermo e rileggo, vorrei che mi venisse una illuminazione folgorante ma a questo mondo è privilegio di pochissimi; ai cretini normali come me tocca solo una gran fatica, senza sapere neanche a che risultato ti porterà. Cristo! Questa sera mi ha detto che se sono stato in una condizione passiva per decenni è stata colpa della mia pigrizia. Allora dico per colpa della stessa pigrizia io oggi continuo a sprofondare senza prendere una decisione netta, spero che arrivi lo spirito santo o chi per esso a mettere a posto le cose al posto mio, cazzo! Devo darmi un obbiettivo? Bene, *VOGLIO UNA DONNA* e provarci piacere; e adesso studia come fare e vaffanculo la pigrizia.
14 luglio 2014 ore 08:17
dopo la furia, la tristezza, poi di nuovo la rabbia e la paura dell’abbandono. Si ricomincia, la giostra riparte…io non voglio un’altra donna, vorrei tornare indietro nel tempo con mia moglie; è impossibile ma si può ricominciare come se fosse. Ma lei oramai è diversa, lo dice lei stessa; più scafata, disillusa, pratica, critica; non si riporta l’orologio indietro all’ingenuità e all’entusiasmo giovanile. L’unica cosa che mi sembra sensato fare in questo momento è provare a crearsi dei propri spazi personali, lasciandone al rapporto di coppia una porzione marginale, in attesa…di che?


----------



## disincantata (14 Luglio 2014)

Tiki ha detto:


> 13 luglio 2014 ore 01:03
> alla fine sono infuriato; lei è riuscita a fare quello che io sogno da tempo e non sono mai riuscito a fare. Mi disprezzo per questo, come al solito io perdo e lei vince ed in più recupera anche un compagno sobrio, dimagrito e che le sbroglia i problemi! Ma che cazzo mi sta succedendo? Non riesco proprio a fare nulla, nessuna reazione, ma che razza di smidollato sono! Tutto preso a combattere dentro di me, con i miei fantasmi, quelli vecchi e quelli nuovi, puttana lei che me li ha infilati. E l’abbraccio, stando scomodo nel mio letto, accarezzandola dove l’hanno accarezzata altri tre, ed anche di più. Svegliati stronzo! Vuoi passare tutta la vita in questo stato??? E’ vero che minchione te, nei hai già passata per mezzo secolo, ma almeno prima non te ne rendevi conto, adesso quella scusa non ce l’hai più. Vuoi decidere una buona volta cosa è meglio per te e farlo? La odi e non sopporti quello che ti ha fatto e quello che stai passando? Buttala fuori e basta. Te la vuoi tenere lurida così? Tientela ma non rompere più il cazzo, portati le tue corna con rassegnazione e tieniti la tua badante per la vecchiaia. Vuoi dimenticarti di essere cornuto? ahahah, provaci e quando troverai il modo diventerai ricco spiegandolo a tutto il mondo come si fa. Fumo, mi fermo e rileggo, vorrei che mi venisse una illuminazione folgorante ma a questo mondo è privilegio di pochissimi; ai cretini normali come me tocca solo una gran fatica, senza sapere neanche a che risultato ti porterà. Cristo! Questa sera mi ha detto che se sono stato in una condizione passiva per decenni è stata colpa della mia pigrizia. Allora dico per colpa della stessa pigrizia io oggi continuo a sprofondare senza prendere una decisione netta, spero che arrivi lo spirito santo o chi per esso a mettere a posto le cose al posto mio, cazzo! Devo darmi un obbiettivo? Bene, *VOGLIO UNA DONNA* e provarci piacere; e adesso studia come fare e vaffanculo la pigrizia.
> 14 luglio 2014 ore 08:17
> dopo la furia, la tristezza, poi di nuovo la rabbia e la paura dell’abbandono. Si ricomincia, la giostra riparte…io non voglio un’altra donna, vorrei tornare indietro nel tempo con mia moglie; è impossibile ma si può ricominciare come se fosse. Ma lei oramai è diversa, lo dice lei stessa; più scafata, disillusa, pratica, critica; non si riporta l’orologio indietro all’ingenuità e all’entusiasmo giovanile. L’unica cosa che mi sembra sensato fare in questo momento è provare a crearsi dei propri spazi personali, lasciandone al rapporto di coppia una porzione marginale, in attesa…di che?


Di non morire soli e disperati.


----------

